# the 25,000 post thread



## nwnm (Jul 4, 2006)

anyone up for this - or are you all going on your hols soon?


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 4, 2006)

Never catch me posting on a thread like this.


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 4, 2006)

Quite right, it's childishly dull.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2006)

?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 4, 2006)

w00t


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2006)

Omfg !!!!11111111


----------



## nwnm (Jul 4, 2006)

yay - it starts again.....


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 4, 2006)

You're going to need a whole truck load of pot noodles to keep you going through this.


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 4, 2006)

Wahey it's gratuitous posts time!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 4, 2006)

have u seen the pot noodle thread here?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 4, 2006)

off to hospital c u all soon


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 4, 2006)

I shall go look......
(I've been away from the boards for a couple of weeks going insane doing marking, some mindless posting could be just what I need  )


----------



## zog (Jul 4, 2006)

sorry, I don't really understand what's going on here?

is this just an attempt to outflank London?


If I was a mod I wouldn't stand for it, delete this tread and that bloody word association one. it's only fair.


----------



## zog (Jul 4, 2006)

but whilst it's here....


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 4, 2006)

I should be doing other things really....


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 4, 2006)

Not sure what this thread is about but  

*passes round some pot noodles and welsh cakes!*


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 4, 2006)

woo 16 down 24,984 to go


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 4, 2006)

We should celebrate!


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 4, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> If I was a mod I wouldn't stand for it




Lucky they've all got chairs then.


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 4, 2006)

Its been hotter in Wales today than Tenerife


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank god for sarongs...I have 4 and that's all I've been wearing last few days....keeps ya SO cooool.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 4, 2006)

temperature today is so annoying, at work in a room with 20 people and there is one fan which only points at our supperious, it sucks.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 4, 2006)

arm the workers, gun the bastards down - seize the fan. The revolution will not be televised -but at least it'll be cool


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 4, 2006)

I have tracked a fan down in argos, ive rung and reserved and im going tomorrow to collect......

Dont tell me there are storm force gales predicted for tomorrow....

Typical


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 5, 2006)

Haylz!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2006)

Is the heat wave gonna last????


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 5, 2006)

Possibly, it's going to be overcast and damp tomorrow but still warm. 


*this post is subject to change rapidly depending on the weather tomorrow* 

ETA - *ahem...whistles innocently*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2006)

just like the bbc.....vague  

not you of corse my luvverly


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah the weather forecast is crazy at the moment, if its not blistering heat and sun its supposed to be thunder and lightening kind of storms, crazy stuff.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 5, 2006)

they promise thunder it doesn't turn up, gits,its just storm teasing


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have tracked a fan down in argos, ive rung and reserved and im going tomorrow to collect......
> 
> Dont tell me there are storm force gales predicted for tomorrow....
> 
> Typical


thye got a stand fan for 11.99 in londis on clifton st, looks fair to middling


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 5, 2006)

still it's nice to be warm at last,


----------



## forked brain (Jul 5, 2006)

I've just wandered in from the Scottish forum. Looks around and waves


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 5, 2006)

I was tired last night but didn't sleep so well. This thread has nearly doubled though! Woo!


----------



## llantwit (Jul 5, 2006)

forked brain said:
			
		

> I've just wandered in from the Scottish forum. Looks around and waves


Yoohoo!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 5, 2006)

its looking good


----------



## nwnm (Jul 5, 2006)

we'll have to start eating 'Believe' bars now the england fans don't need them


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 5, 2006)

never


----------



## nwnm (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah - would you adam and eve it


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> thye got a stand fan for 11.99 in londis on clifton st, looks fair to middling



Im banned from there


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2006)

Just got delivery of my new fan from argos, complete with stand and its fucking raining....

Bring back the humidity !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jul 5, 2006)

Are the non-Welsh welcome in here? Or is it one of them cliquey things? 

Don't answer just thought I'd add my contribution to the 25 large.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2006)

'ere don't encourage these Welsh to natter all day - they're needed down the Pot Noodle mines *isn't it *?  



 

.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2006)

dp


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> 'ere don't encourage these Welsh to natter all day - they're needed down the Pot Noodle mines *isn't it *?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats wrong????....you got no team in the cup to watch anymore


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im banned from there


really  what for?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Are the non-Welsh welcome in here? Or is it one of them cliquey things?
> 
> Don't answer just thought I'd add my contribution to the 25 large.


very welcome, cuppa? toke?
relax in our luxurious dragon lounge


----------



## nwnm (Jul 5, 2006)

keep it coming we luvs ya


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> 'ere don't encourage these Welsh to natter all day - they're needed down the Pot Noodle mines *isn't it *?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oi!  shakes fist!
only just stopped getting 'toooo gorge-ous' grief


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> really  what for?



I pulled him on the pornos on the top shelf.....

I mean tits and ass no prob for my daughter to view, but a man banging a women up the arse as she licks out another bird is a bit to much if you ask me....

All i heard was, 'whats he doing to her mum' 

I told him he should at least cover them, he said he would....

I went in there last week and again the same..This time i kicked off and asked him what was soo hard for him too grasp about this , he told me to leave and said i was banned 

Utter twat....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I pulled him on the pornos on the top shelf.....
> 
> I mean tits and ass no prob for my daughter to view, but a man banging a women up the arse as she licks out another bird is a bit to much if you ask me....
> 
> ...



fuck that!   email the council or londis head office


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> fuck that!   email the council or londis head office



Already done my friend.... 

Have a butchers when you are in there next and see what i mean...

actually you have probably already read it....


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 5, 2006)

fuck that, guy sounds like a wanker, doesnt deserve your buisness


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Already done my friend....
> 
> Have a butchers when you are in there next and see what i mean...
> 
> actually you have probably already read it....


good.
wotcha mean!!! callin me a perv?!?!? : mad:  i only go in there if i can't get stuff somehwere else, asked for veggie burgers once and they showed me the cat food and then the fray n bento's pies?!?!  but they do do 8stella for £6 tho


----------



## nwnm (Jul 5, 2006)

i bet they come in a plain brown parcel too


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 6, 2006)

no ones posted in over 24 hours, the travesty


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 6, 2006)

ok they had, inread nwnms post as 1059am


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 6, 2006)

Blimey, no posts then 3 come along at once!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2006)

Like buses!!   














and sometimes men...  *chuckle*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

Bored..........................


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2006)

*gives haylz some kittens to juggle with*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

How about we toss the kittens to one side and snort a line of mdma/coke instead........


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2006)

Never done that kinda thing...I'll smoke some weed n watch you then we can have a giggle. 

How's the fan!?!  heh.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Never done that kinda thing...I'll smoke some weed n watch you then we can have a giggle.
> 
> How's the fan!?!  heh.




In the box... 

Cardiff now has wind FFS


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2006)

SODS bladdy LAW innit! 
*pokes Cardiff hard*  

You out this weekend haylz?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

Im going to Brighton to visit my best friend and her family....

She is getting on a bit now (well thats what she says) 

She is 38 and we are going to her mates "tits off party"!!!!!!
 (masectomy next week )

So it should be a worthwhile and inspirational experience...

Meanwhile my BF is off to the damm on his bros stag do 

What you up to.....


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2006)

Ohhh sounds fun! Lol@calling it "tits off" ......good on her. What a thing to have to go through, hope it is a fabulous party.  

Not much this weekend.....Salsa tomorrow night and some drinks with mah mates. Workin Sat. Nothing yet for Sat. night and chilling Sunday cos I treasure my days off.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ohhh sounds fun! Lol@calling it "tits off" ......good on her. What a thing to have to go through, hope it is a fabulous party.
> 
> Not much this weekend.....Salsa tomorrow night and some drinks with mah mates. Workin Sat. Nothing yet for Sat. night and chilling Sunday cos I treasure my days off.




Footy sunday?????

World cup party maybe...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2006)

Not a huge footie fan but I have followed it a bit this time and it wasn't a bad experience.   
Prob. watch the final yup.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 6, 2006)

heh @ the fact that cardiff now has wind, was so nice and cool at work today we didnt even need the fan on, i love cool air


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

hiya gals, all good are we? and jim?  very windy and cool now init

<wonders why women never come along like buses


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

guten abend mein freund.....

Kanst du meine horden lecken???


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 6, 2006)

It's very exciting isn't it! Nearly at 25,000 - we are 73 times closer than when it began!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 6, 2006)

im just so excited i dont think i can contain myself


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> guten abend mein freund.....
> 
> Kanst du meine horden lecken???


  in Welsh please


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 6, 2006)

pukimak 

Prize available to first translation


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 6, 2006)

lol anychance of a clue of what language  but i suppose that would mae it REALLY easy then


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

good evening, can you lick my balls please.....

( i think)

german exchange 91


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

thought u were offering to set me up with a german bus haylz!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> thought u were offering to set me up with a german bus haylz!




I have a mate who has a big arse if thats any use.... 

Bus = wide load


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> good evening, can you lick my balls please.....
> 
> ( i think)
> 
> german exchange 91



I'm not sure but that's more like 

Abacabar, hisap telur (hello, suck my balls)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but that's more like
> 
> Abacabar, hisap telur (hello, suck my balls)



Whats that language????


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have a mate who has a big arse if thats any use....
> 
> Bus = wide load



errrr, any other mates?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> errrr, any other mates?



No...

Ones pregnant and the others road testing carpet munching for a bit...


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Whats that language????



I'm not saying as it's so easy to find out butoh  

So many clues before in other threads and easy to find out now.
Come on guys I know that you are brighter than this.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> I'm not saying as it's so easy to find out butoh
> 
> So many clues before in other threads and easy to find out now.
> Come on guys I know that you are brighter than this.



Patu???


----------



## Karac (Jul 6, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> pukimak
> 
> Prize available to first translation


Pukimak=Now suck my cock in Canadian
Wheres my prize?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 6, 2006)

haven't got a clue, but as the greeks would say shkattah! <don't ask me how they'd spell it though - learnt it from a greek woman who was having an orgasm >


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 6, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Pukimak=Now suck my cock in Canadian
> Wheres my prize?



And there was I thinking that they spoke english and french.

Come on it's easy

nwnm - when she shouted "shkattah", fair chance it means "it's up my shitter"
That's why she was wriggling mate


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 6, 2006)

According to the urban dictionary it means "mothers cunt" or "gosh, that's unusual and suprising and unlikely!", one of the two....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> No...
> 
> Ones pregnant and the others road testing carpet munching for a bit...


hehe! ok then...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2006)

Lol tg!

Ello ddraaaaaaaaaaaaig.  

Evenin you 25,000 post pushers!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

elo strumpet! ya good? 

anyone up for gabbling? 
could bump the thread in general, getting people to get gabbling and tell each other who we are on this thread and have them out!


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 6, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> According to the urban dictionary it means "mothers cunt" or "gosh, that's unusual and suprising and unlikely!", one of the two....




http://www.insults.net/html/swear/malaysian.html
mothers cunt

When in malaysia I was pigged off with people saying Tony Blair when they found out I was English.
I went to central market and had a black shirt made up with the words
"TONY BLAIR - PUKIMAK" in large white text.

The locals loved it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> elo strumpet! ya good?
> 
> anyone up for gabbling?
> could bump the thread in general, getting people to get gabbling and tell each other who we are on this thread and have them out!



I am yes, ty.     Yooo?

I don't understand the gabbling? It told me to update something


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> haven't got a clue, but as the greeks would say shkattah! <don't ask me how they'd spell it though - learnt it from a greek woman who was having an orgasm >




My man says bwyta and shisto (not correct spelling).....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I am yes, ty.     Yooo?
> 
> I don't understand the gabbling? It told me to update something


not bad, just coming out of a weather induced bad mood i think


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 6, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> http://www.insults.net/html/swear/malaysian.html
> mothers cunt
> 
> When in malaysia I was pigged off with people saying Tony Blair when they found out I was English.
> ...



Where is my prize?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2006)

Aawww glad you're coming out of it!  

Lol@haylz and her mum.   

Yeh where's the price giver for td!!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

http://gabbly.com/http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

lol seen it....am having to d/l update of Firefox first.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

nwnm - when she shouted "shkattah", fair chance it means "it's up my shitter"
That's why she was wriggling mate [/QUOTE]

not judging by the way she said it - "shkattah!.......Shkattah!!!.......SHKAATTAAAH!!!!!!!"


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

must go my wife wants me to go to bed..... <not greek btw>


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 7, 2006)

not judging by the way she said it - "shkattah!.......Shkattah!!!.......SHKAATTAAAH!!!!!!!"[/QUOTE]

 does your wife know about this


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

not exactly - but they had an interesting <brief> telephone converstion about a tape once though.....


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 7, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Where is my prize?



I must consider a suitable prize for you.
PM me a postal address I can use. perhaps your work address or something like that.


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 7, 2006)

It'll end in tears...


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 7, 2006)

heh at least tell us wha tthe prize was


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> It'll end in tears...




or Greek


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

ere theres 7 of you on here at the mo - post! post! Post!


----------



## llantwit (Jul 7, 2006)

How about this one:


> Datta. Dayadhvam. Damyata.
> 
> Shantih shantih shantih


Or am I missing the point?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

which point?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm a bit lost ere tbh?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

why 3 capital D's and ony 1 capital S?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i'm a bit lost ere tbh?



I was lost from my very last post on here 

I said a dirty word in greek, granted spelt incorrectly , then it all went surreal


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 7, 2006)

morning urbanites,


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 7, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> morning urbanites,



hello dear......

is it a good one?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 7, 2006)

not so far but theres room for improvment


----------



## llantwit (Jul 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> why 3 capital D's and ony 1 capital S?


Cos the first 3 are sentences on their own innit. 
I've realised there is no point, btw.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 7, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> haven't got a clue, but as the greeks would say shkattah! <don't ask me how they'd spell it though - learnt it from a greek woman who was having an orgasm >




Who was she shagging?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> not so far but theres room for improvment


any improvement?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Who was she shagging?


well it wasn't my wife


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jul 7, 2006)

.Thought I'd jump into this thread just incase it hits the 25'000 post mark,, 

gotta be down wiv da crew, guy,,


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 7, 2006)

I just can't think of a thing to say


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 7, 2006)

We could play guess the poster.

I'll put up a made up post and you have to guess who I'm taking off.

I'll start with :


Palestinian freedom from zionist blah blah and murdering zionist pig eating anti arab random shelling and bombing thingies that kill fluffy palestinian inarmed non terrorists just trying to protect their families from jewist anti democratic non gas chamber murdering children.

Any guesses ?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jul 7, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> We could play guess the poster.
> 
> I'll put up a made up post and you have to guess who I'm taking off.
> 
> ...


 no,,


----------



## Karac (Jul 7, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> According to the urban dictionary it means "mothers cunt"


According to the Urban Dictionary a "Karac" is a man with a large penis-i shit you not  (and i swear to god that i didnt write that entry)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> According to the Urban Dictionary a "Karac" is a man with a large penis-i shit you not  (and i swear to god that i didnt write that entry)


do you know of any posters ere that might've copped a look at your nakedness


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

>


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

>


is that tongue clean? and warm


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

anyway ahem!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

the top ten current contributors to this thread are... in reverse order <drumroll>


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

llantwit 3
Dhimmi 3


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

ginger_syn  5


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

tangerinedream   7


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> is that tongue clean? and warm



lmao! Eermm yes...  


*waits to see who is in top ten*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

big footed fred   10


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

Jim2k5   11


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

Strumpet 16


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

Yay!   lol


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

nwnm 17


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

ddraig   22


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

*and da winner!*

haylz   23
<claps>


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

Yay Haylz! 


Aaww ddraig you're right up behind her.....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yay Haylz!
> 
> 
> Aaww ddraig you're right up behind her.....


owwww u saucy.... 
she got a man mun! stop it!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

*sniggers*


----------



## Karac (Jul 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> do you know of any posters ere that might've copped a look at your nakedness


No -that dictionarys all lies anyway.
Just did a quick calculation-and at this rate of posting a 25,000 post thread would take roughly 520 days


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> No -that dictionarys all lies anyway.
> Just did a quick calculation-and at this rate of posting a 25,000 post thread would take roughly 520 days


well if you'dve split that post in 2 or 3 even, we'd gt there by next summer


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

and nwnn mate! couldn't u have gone for something sensible like 9,999?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

aw ya softies   and I was thinking of following it up with a 100, 000 post thread to do the brixtons


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> We could play guess the poster.
> 
> I'll put up a made up post and you have to guess who I'm taking off.
> 
> ...


its got to be waterloo welshy innit


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 7, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> its got to be waterloo welshy innit



I'll give you a clue, it's not ed   (unless he has a second account)


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> tangerinedream   7



8


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> aw ya softies   and I was thinking of following it up with a 100, 000 post thread to do the brixtons


well get postio then! and ou could've split that into 2 n all


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> its got to be waterloo welshy innit


leave it now..... we need all the posters you can get!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> 8


croeso


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah but WW is bound to post a reply to that - and just in case he doesn't, 

WE HATE CRICKET! CLOSE DOWN THE GROUND! HANG THE TEAM! SAVE OUR PARKLAND! SHOOT ALL CRICKET FANS! NO MORE CAR PARKS!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

Dammit I've Got To Go And Whatch A Film Catch Youse Laters


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

Enjoy nwnm!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

well that's torn it now!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

*passes ddraig some needle n cotton*


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 7, 2006)

can i join in?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

Course! 

Ello.


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 7, 2006)

WOOHOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hello.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 7, 2006)

Just watching "end of days" on DVD.

Devil comes to earth for a shag and Arnie has to stop him.
As soon as it ends - I'll be back


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 7, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Just watching "end of days" on DVD.
> 
> Devil comes to earth for a shag and Arnie has to stop him.
> As soon as it ends - I'll be back




it's shit.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> WOOHOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hello.


elo


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> it's shit.


  word!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *passes ddraig some needle n cotton*



sori missed this bit bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ed
u knew wot i meant ho init strump?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

Lol mmhmm. 

You very schtoned mistah?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol mmhmm.
> 
> You very schtoned mistah?


not yet, gonna try again now, getting there like


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

back ina bit


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

Heh. Enjoy. 
I'll be following your lead tomorrow night.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 7, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> it's shit.



Granted but it was a pressy so I had to watch it.
OK it's "dude where's my car" next.


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 8, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Granted but it was a pressy so I had to watch it.
> OK it's "dude where's my car" next.




good choice.then wash it down with that ben stillar / j-lo pile of crap.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2006)

back now, bit more caned


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2006)

wotcha doin tomorrow strumpet?


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 8, 2006)

I have worked.
I have watch a shite film.
I have been on the net and posted more total bollocks than ever before.
And I still failed to test my new webcam.
I am undressed for bed now as I sleep raw so better not do it now.




Unless any of you girls want a laugh


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 8, 2006)

can always do with a laugh


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 8, 2006)

i just woke up on my next door neighbours sofa, ive never met them before. i have no idea what i did last night, i hate feeling like this


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2006)

Jim!
   Fred!

Sorry ddraig, fell asleep.  
Am working today then possibly cinema n drinks later or mate coming round for drinks or just me chilling, dunno yet.   

You? 

(have to run will see reply later heh)


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 8, 2006)

gonna go watch District 13 today or tomorrow
from the producers of Ong Bak looks wicked, cerazy fight scenes


----------



## Karac (Jul 8, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> gonna go watch District 13 today or tomorrow
> from the producers of Ong Bak looks wicked, cerazy fight scenes


District 13?Not heard of this-loved Ong Bak tho-best martial arts scenes ever!-the bit where hes doing his Thai boxing kata is frightening


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 8, 2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0414852/ came out in france a while ago, jsut getting its uk rls now though


----------



## Karac (Jul 8, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0414852/ came out in france a while ago, jsut getting its uk rls now though


Yeah looks good-downloading it now-its 4gig tho and going to take 99 hours


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 8, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> OK it's "dude where's my car" next.



Sweet dude

Who else has seen this one  ?


And theeeeeeen..............


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Sweet dude
> 
> Who else has seen this one  ?
> 
> ...


yup, bit silly but fun none the less, mate tried to make us watch that, 'mallrats' and something similar in the same day - stiller fatigue!
get mallrats if u can.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 8, 2006)

can't even remember the film I wasw dragged off to watch last night


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2006)

Lol nwnm. THAT good was it?  

*wonders where ddraigs reply is...*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol nwnm. THAT good was it?
> 
> *wonders where ddraigs reply is...*


sorry strumpet! reply to what


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Am working today then possibly cinema n drinks later or mate coming round for drinks or just me chilling, dunno yet.
> 
> You?
> 
> (have to run will see reply later heh)



^ ^ ^


----------



## nwnm (Jul 8, 2006)

it was wunnerful - off to watch dr who now with the kids......


----------



## nwnm (Jul 8, 2006)

dr who ok - still can't get used to flying daleks though.....


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't like them flying either...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> ^ ^ ^


seen, soz 
errr, bit of this bit of that
just had some crumpets for the first time in yrs not dead yet!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 9, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I don't like them flying either...


makes a mockery of daleks as they used to be.....previous doctors used to knock 'em over and run off, John pertwee used to throw picnic blankets over their heads.... but now


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

Innit! And couldn't you kill em also by putting an old bit of carpet on the floor for them to roll onto??? Or am I that stoined.    



MMMmmm ddraig, crumpet!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

fancy one? am off to pop anoter 2 on and have a spleeef. is it bad this time of night?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 9, 2006)

How can it be bad at any time   besides I've just finished by bowl of potatoe salad with a spliff dessert


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> How can it be bad at any time   besides I've just finished by bowl of potatoe salad with a spliff dessert


i meant the crumpets mate!  hehe
spliff aaway


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

just had cheddar and mango chutney flavoured crisps MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm and some Green n Blacks butterscotch.,,,,,,,,,,MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm. Bloody munchies lol   


Spose all the crumpet has gone now ddraig?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> just had cheddar and mango chutney flavoured crisps MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm and some Green n Blacks butterscotch.,,,,,,,,,,MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm. Bloody munchies lol
> 
> 
> Spose all the crumpet has gone now ddraig?


nope, saved ya a couple! tea as well?


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 9, 2006)

Just won 2 cinema tickets on a local radio competition in Barnsley.

Now who shall I take with me ?


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 9, 2006)

Did a crap disco last night - I have a bad cough and feel shitty.
Think I will take a long bath and maybe fall asleep in it so don't call 077 65 49 xxxx.

Ps it's a spare number I use for silly net uses only so no calling at 3:45 am but if you want to say hello to me in the bath ladies give me 10 mins to run it


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 9, 2006)

it's off agin now and no one called - next time girls.






I never use anything less


----------



## nwnm (Jul 9, 2006)

you obviously didn't thimk of doing the web cam thing


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nope, saved ya a couple! tea as well?



MMmmmm yes please! YUmmy for breakfast!

*yaaaaaaaawns n stretches*

Mornin you lot.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> MMmmmm yes please! YUmmy for breakfast!
> 
> *yaaaaaaaawns n stretches*
> 
> Mornin you lot.


just in time! only 2 left, pretend soft cheese and marmite?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

Yay!
MMMMmmmm yes pleease. 

*holds plate out*


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2006)

You're all a bunch of gracists!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

YEUWWWW leave that silly bint off our lovely thread!?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 9, 2006)

damn this threads really started to take off now, we'll get to 25000 anyday now


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 9, 2006)

Yee-ha!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 9, 2006)

I think I should walk the dog before it chucks it down, see you later


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 9, 2006)

Good idea 

Wet dog = shaking in house  
Dry dog = no shaking in house


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 9, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> you obviously didn't thimk of doing the web cam thing




Just got a new webcam ....................................yes or no girls ?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 9, 2006)

anyone else thing that Zidane is a complete twat for doing that?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

*raises hand*

Also a sad way to end his career.....fool.  


And NO! @ webcam....sheesh. 
Naked filth thread thataway  >>>>>>


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah poor dab, must've said something nasty mazzerwhasisname


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

evenin strumpet 





wtf?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

evenin ddraig!  

OMG wtf!!?   

I'm not as weird as that...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> evenin ddraig!
> 
> OMG wtf!!?
> 
> I'm not as weird as that...


nver said u was!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

lucky i never posted the other 'strumpet' pics up


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

I know.  


Where the hell did you get that from? What kinda sites do u peruse?! Show me the others! 

Pm the links if you wanna  Am curious now


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> 
> Where the hell did you get that from? What kinda sites do u peruse?!


just google image search honest!!!  try it, i dare ya


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol k


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

you did ask


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

Strumpet and Boner (apparently)  


*sniggers*


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol @ that blonde.



Strumpet - "Alluring female of ill repute."


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

we going for the 1% tonight then?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

OOooooo there was a strumpet in Jamie and the Magic torch! 

"Jamie and the Magic Torch - Episode 3 - Yoo-Hoo Yeti

Jamie and Wordsworth do not arrive in quite the usual place when they appear in Cuckoo Land. They were virtually on the doorstep of Blunkett Hall, home of Strumpet Blunkett. "


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

jaimeh! jaimeh! jaimeh!
jaimeh and his magic torrrrch


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok I'm stopping now.....cos this is just plain scary.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

*googles ddraig*

Aaaaawwwwwww beanies!





^ Mystery (the scottish one), Pride (the english one) and DDRIAG the welsh one!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

yay! lording it over the engerlish  pwned in the beanie baby world


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

Dragons rock.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

yup and they're all passionate and fiery like


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

Ohmy...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2006)

hehe, only 9 to go!


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hehe, only 9 to go!




To get 10% of the way.

Just watched superman and I was not even a little supprised to find out that 

SPOILER
HE HAD A SON
END OF SPOILER

Thank the lords i'm busy tomorrow. Watched 3 or 4 (can't remember) films this weekend - I'm so pissed off.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 10, 2006)

shit I'm so tired I can't add up - I'm of to bed


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *googles ddraig*
> 
> Aaaaawwwwwww beanies!
> http://www.aboutbeanies.com/search/other/uk_trio.jpg
> ...




ahh   ... the english tiger... the welsh dragon   and the scottish ....  err nessie ...  i kinda feel underwelmed by the scottish one


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 10, 2006)

or spell but that's no shock - must do something with that deeslexxxiation


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 10, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> ahh   ... the english tiger... the welsh dragon   and the scottish ....  err nessie ...  i kinda feel underwelmed by the scottish one



The english one is a lion mun. 
I think the scottish one is adorable!


----------



## cesare (Jul 10, 2006)

It's llantwit's birthday today.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 10, 2006)

Aawwww

HAPPY BDAY Llantwit!!  

I gotta runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn *goes to work*


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 10, 2006)

Hurray for llantwit!!


----------



## cesare (Jul 10, 2006)

Does llantwit get a separate thread or shall we say HAPPY BIRTHDAY! on this one or both?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2006)

yay 1% and errrrrrrrrrrrrr Penblwydd Hapus Llantwit


----------



## nwnm (Jul 10, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> Does llantwit get a separate thread or shall we say HAPPY BIRTHDAY! on this one or both?


go for both!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 10, 2006)

wooo made the 1st 1% and i jsut got back from Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest, i dont care what the reviews said, that film was f**king AWESOME


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 10, 2006)

AND i have all three latest posts in Wales forum  go me


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> AND i have all three latest posts in Wales forum  go me


o rly?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

damn you, this is gonna be hard to keep


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> damn you, this is gonna be hard to keep


well ya gotta try init


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

come on!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

haha the word association ones getting hard


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 11, 2006)

Consider this my sole contribution to wales's greatness.

Good luck.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Consider this my sole contribution to wales's greatness.
> 
> Good luck.


can we have a W please Bob?
capital one as well


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

haha your still not on all three yet


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

o rly?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

yes, now go out back


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> haha your still not on all three yet


just for you!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

haha at least my names on there


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> haha at least my names on there


that's the spirit! 
you'll go far


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

he should be on the stage


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

first stage out of town


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm getting the hang of....


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

splitting the posts up now


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 11, 2006)

Just thought I'd say goodnight, one for the road and all that nos da


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

''Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest'' makes $132 mil its first weekend, smashing the record held by ''Spider-Man'' for the biggest opening ever

not bad really seeing all the bad reviews it got


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 11, 2006)

The new superman film is shit
Saw dvd and gave it:

Acting 1/10 (and that's being nice to them)
Plot 3/10
Action 5/10
General 4/10

I enjoyed it so much I will give away the disk.

bag of shit and a waste of time and cash going to the cinema so don't bother.
I was pissed off as I wasted 90 mins or so but happy as it only cost me a blank disk.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

you would do a much better job at replacing Barry Norman that Jonathan Woss does


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

mornin' all


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 11, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> you would do a much better job at replacing Barry Norman that Jonathan Woss does



wecome to fiwm 2006 with me, fred, as your host.

I wonder how good i would be.

X-men 3 was fucking smart tek thi sen t' pics n' wach it/
Superman was a bag of bollocks

Not before 9pm i suspect


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> splitting the posts up now


eureka!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

don't start dropping greek into the converstion


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

we all know what happened last time....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> we all know what happened last time....


malaka?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> bag of shit and a waste of time and cash going to the cinema so don't bother.
> I was pissed off as I wasted 90 mins or so but happy as it only cost me a blank disk.



lucky you, i saw it and it was 2.5hours long, what a waste of fucking time and money, they have to mke 600$million just to break even apparently, 


what a pile of shite


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> lucky you, i saw it and it was 2.5hours long, what a waste of fucking time and money, they have to mke 600$million just to break even apparently,
> 
> 
> what a pile of shite



maybe you two could do a jobshare


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

heh, new series of Bad Lads Army on tonight, anyone know what series it is?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

you 2 doing a jobshare on  film 2006 would be like listening to those two harry enfield characters in a pub - "Oi Travolta.......No!!!!! You can jiggle about a bit with Olivia Newton-John in 50's style musicals, but going round like the devil in carnate stealing peoples faces and living with their wives and daghters? No WaaeeY! Thats out of order!"


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

nwnm wins i think

http://www.badongo.com/pic/235526

thats eight in a row..... dont know hwo to put pictures into post


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 11, 2006)

you use the  tag! Stick one of those in front, and then one at the end with a / before the img.

Or click on the "image" button at the top of the dialogue box if you're using advanced.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> nwnm wins i think
> 
> http://www.badongo.com/pic/235526
> 
> thats eight in a row..... dont know hwo to put pictures into post


yay!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2006)

Evenin!  





*passes nwnm a life*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Evenin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

evenin, can i have one if u got any going spare strumps!


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 11, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> lucky you, i saw it and it was 2.5hours long, what a waste of fucking time and money, they have to mke 600$million just to break even apparently,
> 
> 
> what a pile of shite




Was it that long ?
Fuck me it seemed it but I assumed it was the usual 90 mins.

What is sure is that it was bollocks. There are going to be a lot if pissed off cinema audiences.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

yay cheers man


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

haha yeha thats true fred, wasn.t too good considering the hype, new Pirates film was awesome though


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> evenin, can i have one if u got any going spare strumps!



*chuckles n passes ddraig a glittery one*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *chuckles n passes ddraig a glittery one*


ta v much  <shimmers>


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2006)

Yw!
OOoooooo you look purdy!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yw!
> OOoooooo you look purdy!



WTF is this thread about?  

<waves @Strumpet>

Who looks purdy? I wanna see, I wanna see!


Breedin hewl! And you lot think i'm nuts...who me? yes me!


I think I'm having some sort of episode...thats twice in the last ten minutes I've written the word episode!


Jeeez am i still on here?

Strumpet send my out of the Welsh forum fek sake...I come over all unnecessary when I visit here!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2006)

Fizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzer!!  **waves madly**
Send you away? noOOoooOOOO! You're funny.  

Ddraig has a glittery one....he might show you if you ask nicely?  


P.S. 
I have NO idea what this thread is about but it's fun


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Fizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzer!!  **waves madly**
> Send you away? noOOoooOOOO! You're funny.
> 
> Ddraig has a glittery one....he might show you if you ask nicely?
> ...



A glittery one eh?

Hmmmmmmm

<ponders>

is it painful?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2006)

We'll have to ask ddraig! 


*looks round the site for ddraig....*


Anywayyyyyyy how are yooo?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> We'll have to ask ddraig!
> 
> 
> *looks round the site for ddraig....*



I'll help you with my newly built ddraig radar system I got from ebay for a quid...I'll test it out...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2006)

k

*waits to see what it looks like*


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2006)

Found him!


He's been trapped in this thread since his last post!

Awwwww look he looks petrified...bless.







Dunno how we are gonna get him out though...





Well worth a squid this ddraig radar thingymijiggy...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2006)

PMP!

I mean   ....poor ddraig...  

Hmmm **thinks** How's about trying this......


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> PMP!
> 
> I mean   ....poor ddraig...
> 
> Hmmm **thinks** How's about trying this......



What is it?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

you gals!  x a shitload!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 12, 2006)

crazy crazy crazy people


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> crazy crazy crazy people


join us <hypnotises jim>


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> What is it?



Shoe horn!

*sniggers cos I said horn....*


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 12, 2006)

sometimes it gets a bit creepy when they watch you


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^^^^ one of those fish looks like someone I work with!  




			
				ddraig said:
			
		

> you gals!  x a shitload!



oh and....Yay! strumpets horny shoe thing has released ddraig!  




			
				Strumpet said:
			
		

> Shoe horn!
> 
> *sniggers cos I said horn....*



Good job we didn't have to result in using these horny fekkers then eh Strumpet...


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

<awaits new life from strumpet.....it hasn't arrived yet. Life a bit like groundhog day around here.....>


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

12 threads this mornin - get posting the rest of yas 25K becons.....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

u mean 25k in total on the Wales froum, don'tcha?
not 25k on this thread   and  at self


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

on wales forum


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

of course


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> on wales forum


think u forgot the W there!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> of course


fair enough and phew! why didn't u say that when i was accusing you of being over optimistic to get 25k posts on a thread?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

because I is thick


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> because I is thick


noooo, don't be sooo hard on yaself mun


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

must sort out jelly for the kids - where are these prgnant women when you need 'em?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

reclon we can get 17,500 today/tonight peeps?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 12, 2006)

omg, i just got back form work, my room mate reset out router 7 fucking times today, i mean why, maybe the problems his fucking computer  pisses me right off


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> reclon we can get 17,500 today/tonight peeps?



only 99 to go folks...


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jul 12, 2006)

Just though i'd add to the cause, big up Cymru!


----------



## cesare (Jul 12, 2006)

Evening all


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 12, 2006)

hey hey hey


----------



## joffle (Jul 12, 2006)

beef curry


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Just though i'd add to the cause, big up Cymru!



cheers and biggup ya chest bigga!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad you're free to reek havoc all over Urban75 now ddriag! 
Those horns.....never letcha down... 

Pirates of the Carribean rocked!! I'm all fluffy n luved up after watching it.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 13, 2006)

yeah tis a wicked film isnt is stumpet....

I want my Jar of Dirt


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 13, 2006)

just thought I say goodnight,I'm going to try for sleep before daylight today,so its spliff,book,classic fm and bed,beside the fish are staring again


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 13, 2006)

haha ncie, i wish i had spliff  suppose its good though as i wouldnt like going to work the morning after


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2006)

Night ginge. SLeep well.  

Yes Jim it is! Effects were cool too.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 13, 2006)

Right the arguement over the mango chutney has just been resolved after three hours .....

So whos for a big fat bifta,......


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2006)

Lol. 
Aaww haylz....*passes to ya* 
Get that down ya! (as it were...)


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 13, 2006)

lol long time no see Haylz, aint seen you down here for a while


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 13, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> lol long time no see Haylz, aint seen you down here for a while



Been in Brighton mate, got back yesterday, i think  

Howdy jim and strumps...

Wheres draig the devilishly hadsome chap...


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 13, 2006)

heh good question, hes normally around at this time


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2006)

OOoooOOooooo did you have fun!?! Do tell!?   

Hmm ddraig is prob. reading n waiting to make an entrance.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 13, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> OOoooOOooooo did you have fun!?! Do tell!?
> 
> Hmm ddraig is prob. reading n waiting to make an entrance.



I go quite often to  Brighton...

No dramrama to report, just chilling with some good mates...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds lovely.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Been in Brighton mate, got back yesterday, i think
> 
> Howdy jim and strumps...
> 
> Wheres draig the devilishly hadsome chap...




  have been watchin telly and drinkin stella, no bifta's round here or gettable se soir


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> OOoooOOooooo did you have fun!?! Do tell!?
> 
> Hmm ddraig is prob. reading n waiting to make an entrance.



how very dare u! i was watchin telly and have been on skype for a bit.
sorry strumps


----------



## nwnm (Jul 13, 2006)

had coolnight! other half in hospital - went clubbing  Just got in, after singing "Suffragette City" and waking the neighbours <hate the cunts>. Just made it to the bog in time for the post clubbing celebrations  Only stomped on 2 people whilst dancing in me favourate steal toecaps  Won't tell u  about therest of the night - far too sordid. Well thats Indie done, probs funk tomorrow......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 13, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> have been watchin telly and drinkin stella, no bifta's round here or gettable se soir



I have no telly, you have no biftas


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 13, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> had coolnight! other half in hospital - went clubbing  Just got in, after singing "Suffragette City" and waking the neighbours <hate the cunts>. Just made it to the bog in time for the post clubbing celebrations  Only stomped on 2 people whilst dancing in me favourate steal toecaps  Won't tell u  about therest of the night - far too sordid. Well thats Indie done, probs funk tomorrow......



Where were you doing that? Metros or Clwb?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 13, 2006)

my house mate works in metros


----------



## joffle (Jul 13, 2006)

Continuing my culinary theme:

Lasagne


----------



## nwnm (Jul 13, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Where were you doing that? Metros or Clwb?



the basement in Newport 

used to love both aformentioned though


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have no telly, you have no biftas


i'll swap u my telly for 5 bifta's!?! 

raaaaaaa, might end up murdering a townie on way home otherwise 
(((
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)))


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 13, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> Continuing my culinary theme:
> 
> Lasagne




Hijacking your culinary theme:

*PIZZA*


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 14, 2006)

no posts for 5 hours ?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2006)

Disgraceful innit.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

loody slackers


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

bloody


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 14, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Disgraceful innit.



a want a choc ice


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

i got some co-op ones!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

ooo, mighthave one now


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

but i just brushed me teef


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> a want a choc ice



Bloody 'ell you telling me for? Go get one then?  

Ppsstt ddraig, gwaaaaaaan be a devil. Live life on the edge....have a choc ice AFTER you;ve done ya teef!


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 14, 2006)

Not got a one here so would have to go to my mum's (she got some - I pinched one yesterday)
Anyone send me a virtual choc ice to nibble before I go to bed and have a nice dream about a pretty girl I know. 

I said a nice dream, not one of those


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2006)

*gives fred a big, chocolatey choc. ice and hopes he has both kinds of dreams of the pretty girl tonight*


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 14, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *gives fred a big, chocolatey choc. ice and hopes he has both kinds of dreams of the pretty girl tonight*



That was nice - cheers for that.

Off to bed to have a *nice* dream about Sulis.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm eating some home made cinnamon fudge, gone slighly wrong but still nice enjoying my spliff watching the fish watching me


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

vegemite on toast anyone?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks, but just had poached eggs on toast,and more cinnamon fudge ,and now feel vaguely ill,I'm going to take spliff and tea bedwards before it gets too light out.Goodnight all,


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2006)

*yaaaaaaaaawns loudly*

Mornin you lot! time for work...random postage will resume later.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 14, 2006)

Morning strumpy one!

I'm hysterical...been up since about 4.30


Bloody Seagulls!!!!! 


Ohhhhhh...gotta scarper...me boss...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> vegemite on toast anyone?


spacemooooooooooooonkey! 

how's ya goin mate? strewth etc


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

morning my luvvlies, hope u both got to work on time


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 14, 2006)

morning all despite being woken "early" Ive had a good day already the replacement bank card has arrived and the postman has unintentionally given me the best laugh I've had in ages, though laughing at someones fear is technically not nice,I'm willing to live with it


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired!

Got to sort this place out and then pack for weekend binge drinking.


Is it me or do there seem to be a copiuos amount of earwigs about?

<shudders>


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

nah just ants and blydi seagulls  not got me yet tho the buggers  

have a 'LARGE' weekend fizzer


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 14, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nah just ants and blydi seagulls  not got me yet tho the buggers
> 
> have a 'LARGE' weekend fizzer



Cheers ddraig...though I'm getting too long in the tooth for LARGE weekends I feel. 


Oh and if yer not scurrying off to the pub...topaz is playing her set at 6 tonight.

Check out music forum.

while yer at it....tell me to get on with my chores if you see me post oin any more threads!


I have no will power...I have no will power...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2006)

"Get on with ya bloomin chores you mungbean!"  
(although ya prob. finished by now  )

Ellooooo ddraig.   Yup got to work on time, phew. 

Hiya ginge and Spacemonkeyyyy ello.  


Hope you all had a good day, I LOVE the bladdy sunshine me! Makes me spend all day like    <<< that.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 14, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> "Get on with ya bloomin chores you mungbean!"
> (although ya prob. finished by now  )



I did me chores!

With a few distractions from DnB chat and wiggy...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I did me chores!
> 
> With a few distractions from DnB chat and wiggy...


  
classic again!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> <snip for a smiley>
> Ellooooo ddraig.   Yup got to work on time, phew.
> 
> Hiya ginge and Spacemonkeyyyy ello.
> ...



yup! i been basking a bit today


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 14, 2006)

i need to stop drinking midday ive had far to much and its only 8pm


----------



## joffle (Jul 15, 2006)

Cadburys cream egg


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 15, 2006)

Word Ass. is that way joffle.  >>>>   


And...... MMMmmMMMmmmm @ them btw..


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2006)

word ass!  
wot's one of them?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 15, 2006)

You know what i meant!  
 
 
 

(the MMmmm was at the creme egg btw.....)


----------



## nwnm (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

>


whassamarra?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 15, 2006)

see new thread


----------



## joffle (Jul 15, 2006)

terrys chocolate orange bar


----------



## nwnm (Jul 16, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> terrys chocolate orange bar


yum!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 16, 2006)

Howdy and yum also........


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 16, 2006)

*makes slurpy noise*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2006)

ooo-er
<makes stoned noises>


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 16, 2006)

Lol was @ the choc. mentioned up there mun  ^ ^   

OOoooo I'll be making those noises later.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2006)

ah cool, just had a choc ice mmm, might have to have a little lie down


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 16, 2006)

ooooo nice, I've got a chocolate lolly...mmmmmm. 

A lie down? A nap in the day!? You an old bugger or wha?  

*runs*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> ooooo nice, I've got a chocolate lolly...mmmmmm.
> 
> A lie down? A nap in the day!? You an old bugger or wha?
> 
> *runs*


<doesn't chase>
yes and i jsut walked all the way to riverside from splott and back again, so meh


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 16, 2006)

Dunno Cardiff so that means diddly squat although heard of Splott. That a long way huh....


Lol@doesn't chase.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2006)

just over 2 miles each way according to multimap


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 16, 2006)

OOooooo nice. I walked loads today too. All along the prom. to Mumbles and back half way lol. Mate gave me a lift then.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 17, 2006)

hello?
<echoes>


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 17, 2006)

I just noshed crispy chilli chicken with boiled rice from a local chinese take away.
Just spoken to a fantastic lady and now I'm off to bed as I must get up at 6am again.
This bloody work is a pain in the arse this week.

PS nicked a choc ice from my mum's freezer this afternoon.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 17, 2006)

hello, ello, lo 
I'm so bored I'm going to bed after I stick some hot water in my tea,perhaps the magic combination of bed ,book and spliff might me send to sleep
night


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 17, 2006)

i want spliff  i promised my self i wouldnt have any though when i have wrk in the morning, i regret it at night but when i wake up for work im glad i didnt have any


----------



## ddraig (Jul 17, 2006)

night


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 17, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> night



for you maybe, monday morning here! HEMISPHEREIST!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 17, 2006)

Heh. 

Mooooooooornin.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 17, 2006)

mornin' busy day for me - wife comes home today. Have to get rid of anything thats dead, mouldy or broken. Hmmm...when was the last time I saw that cat move......


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 17, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> mornin' busy day for me - wife comes home today. Have to get rid of anything thats dead, mouldy or broken. Hmmm...when was the last time I saw that cat move......



Well fuckin funny, sick but funny.
Reminds me of the time I ran over a cat and the girlfriend refused to talk to me for days.
Just 'cos I said I was going to take it to a take away and swap it for some chips.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 17, 2006)

creeping up on them londuners, shhhhh


----------



## joffle (Jul 17, 2006)

tuna sandwhich, with a little bit of salad, and some coleslaw on the side.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 17, 2006)

this time of the night?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 17, 2006)

heh just watched Death Race 2000, wicked film


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 18, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> heh just watched Death Race 2000, wicked film



Only wicked thing about that film was that they made it.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 18, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> heh just watched Death Race 2000, wicked film


isn't to much cheese bad for you before you go to bed,  morning all


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

Mornin. 
It's sposed to be ginge yeh....I love cheeeeese.

*slumps onto a big beanbag in the corner with sunglasses on blowing her nose n feeling sorry for herself*  
Bloody headcold.  

*waits for entertainment Urban style.......*


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

*sits munching blueberries after being let down by the welsh contingent...*


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been hosing the dog and garden down,makes it nice to sit in the sun as you are gently steaming instead of intensely roasting though the aroma of wet dog does occaisionaly drift over 
 hope your cold passes soon strumpet


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks ginge.   

Wet dog is a lovely smell....outside.   Adds to that summer feel I think....
Mine at the moment is laying at my feet all comfy and content and ocassionally runs out the garden for a wander and a lay down in the sun.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

Its So Hot Outside


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 18, 2006)

no sleep tonight


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

All windows open wide....no covers....very naked. Sleep fine.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

and don't forget the getting battered bit!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

battered?!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

lol if only, im working at the moment at 8 every morning i gotta have early nights with no drinking or anything else or im wrecked the enxt day at work.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

Lightweight!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> battered?!









<<<ahem>>>


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

haha yeah i say that 10 minutes ago, and jsut got a box of 12 cans from the corner shop  to have tonight


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw ddraig when I was on the way to footie tonight! Walking down Newport Rd about 6.15.

Spotted!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> <<<ahem>>>



Ohhhhh why yes please! If you're rolling.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

wow, havent heard that helipcopter in a while


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 18, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> Its So Hot Outside



Rubbish - it's not started yet. Are you a big girl's blouse or something ?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 18, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Well fuckin funny, sick but funny.
> Reminds me of the time I ran over a cat and the girlfriend refused to talk to me for days.
> Just 'cos I said I was going to take it to a take away and swap it for some chips.



If you think thats funny you'll love this dead cat story...... When I first met the wife she was married to someone else..... anyway, I was staying at her place when one morning I heard this blood curdling scream. It was her in the utility room, and she'd discovered that the cat <family pet> had got locked into the tumble dryer along with the washing, and been 'tumble dried' to death. I was left with the job of cleaning out the <now useless> clothes, dead cat and cat vommit. I put them all into a black plastic bag before going to work and then said "I'm off now - but if your husband comes around, whatever you do, don't let the cat out of the bag"  

True story


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I saw ddraig when I was on the way to footie tonight! Walking down Newport Rd about 6.15.
> 
> Spotted!


<looks shifty> meh! been out mooching about town and stuff, reckon they we're doing doctor who or something defo tv related round the back of that owain gyndwr pub.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh why yes please! If you're rolling.


passes splif to strumpet


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Rubbish - it's not started yet. Are you a big girl's blouse or something ?



something like that, i hate working....i hve to go to bed now, DAMN IT ALL


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> wow, havent heard that helipcopter in a while


semms to have some time off now and again dunnit


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> something like that, i hate working....i hve to go to bed now, DAMN IT ALL


you're not gonna get to sleep being all angry n stuff

m'kay


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 18, 2006)

Come on you're not even at 2% of target yet..


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

The ddraig is being all wise.......listen to him......

*sprinkles lavender oil on Jim's pillow*
Sleep tight.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Come on you're not even at 2% of target yet..


o rly?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> arm the workers, gun the bastards down - seize the fan. The revolution will not be televised -but at least it'll be cool


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 19, 2006)

Seizing the fan sounds damn good right now......SHIT it's HOT!!

*melts....*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2006)

just had my last choc ice  
89p for a few from cowop


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 19, 2006)

You, young man....have a choc ice fetish....


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 19, 2006)

heh im not going to bed angry, im watching the IT Crowd, makes me happy  i love Christopher Morris	(who plays Denholm) hes so funny, expecially in Brass Eye. anyways, off to bed, later all


----------



## nwnm (Jul 19, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> heh im not going to bed angry, im watching the IT Crowd, makes me happy  i love Christopher Morris	(who plays Denholm) hes so funny, expecially in Brass Eye. anyways, off to bed, later all


shouldn't that be in the 'its late' thread, or are things getting a little more fluid than usual around here? <probs due to the weather>


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 19, 2006)

why would a guy pull a truck loaded with other guys any sort of distance with his penis, people are so odd sometimes though the look on the programs presenter face was pricless. and on that note I'm of to bed, goodnight


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 19, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> Its So Hot Outside



i concour


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 19, 2006)

its so hot even the computer is sluggish though I like this weather


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 19, 2006)

i dont, i like it cold, think i get that from my scottish mother


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 19, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> If you think thats funny you'll love this dead cat story...... When I first met the wife she was married to someone else..... anyway, I was staying at her place when one morning I heard this blood curdling scream. It was her in the utility room, and she'd discovered that the cat <family pet> had got locked into the tumble dryer along with the washing, and been 'tumble dried' to death. I was left with the job of cleaning out the <now useless> clothes, dead cat and cat vommit. I put them all into a black plastic bag before going to work and then said "I'm off now - but if your husband comes around, whatever you do, don't let the cat out of the bag"
> 
> True story




You sick fucker


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't do it often but I'm going to buy some beer - see ya


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 19, 2006)

Bastard guard won't let me in 24 hour tesco.
Some lame story about being closed for building work but, as luck has it, the chinese take away down the road has an off licence.

So, here I am, sipping my Carling and just going to call my nice indonesian sayang.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 19, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Bastard guard won't let me in 24 hour tesco.
> Some lame story about being closed for building work but, as luck has it, the chinese take away down the road has an off licence.
> 
> So, here I am, sipping my Carling and just going to call my nice indonesian sayang.



so why do you call her sayang?


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 20, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> so why do you call her sayang?



http://www.lyen.net/gpage86.html


> Says composer, Dr Kenneth Lyen, who also composed for The Magic Paintbrush, "In Malay, 'sayang' can mean love, darling or pity. As the love story unfolds, it can be any of these three meanings."



I was unaware of the third meaning but I intended the second.

She is cute, bright as a button and has a heart of gold.
Bloody pity she's 7000 miles away.
She has no interest to come here so I may have to sod off out there. Now that is a good idea. I love Malaysia.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm miffed right now, just had my ds medical cancelled about 5 mins before I left for it and then got put on hold, then I was questioned as to why it was cancelled,


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 20, 2006)

Just had some sausages


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> <looks shifty> meh! been out mooching about town and stuff, reckon they we're doing doctor who or something defo tv related round the back of that owain gyndwr pub.




Yeah I saw that the other day - looked like they were shining huge lights through the stained glass and filming inside the church - i bet it looked ace in there with the lights outside.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 20, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Just had some sausages


bangers or specialty?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 20, 2006)

im hungry


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2006)

*eats stuffed tortillas*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2006)

sits out of the way <can't cause no trouble then see>


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2006)

*hides the choc ices*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *hides the choc ices*


 booooooooooooooo
need one now as well


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2006)

*gives ddraig one*


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 20, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> bangers or specialty?



From a butchers called Woods not that far from my place.
Fandabbydozy sausages maden fresh and not the shit that tesco's sell.

These were just pork but he has specials each day.
Wonderful meaty sausages and when you grill them there is sod all fat comes out. I had them with beans (after adding sambal sauce to spice them up) and a few slices of bread.

YUM YUM
Now it's time for a beer before beddy byes.


----------



## joffle (Jul 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *gives ddraig one*



But what about the choc ice? Waheyyyy


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2006)

There's always one.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2006)

just had an accsident 
with the fridge


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> just had an accsident
> with the fridge



You are having a mare at mo  

I cant play being a hippy this weekend


----------



## joffle (Jul 20, 2006)

in what way??


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2006)

You ok ddraig? You typing from inside?!!?  


Aawww why so Haylz?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> You ok ddraig? You typing from inside?!!?
> 
> 
> Aawww why so Haylz?



I have a presentation in work on Monday  and what with the possibility of me never coming back and running away with fizzer and the circus, i best stay home and make some soup and weed the garden


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2006)

Ohhhh you're not going to Ashton Court?!  
I was hoping for inside tales of hedonism from ya!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> You are having a mare at mo
> 
> I cant play being a hippy this weekend



aww pooo, ah well, next year!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> You ok ddraig? You typing from inside?!!?
> 
> 
> Aawww why so Haylz?



nah i just opened it and some wine fel out it did! 
not mine neither


----------



## joffle (Jul 20, 2006)

i bet you thought about licking it up!


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> There's always one.




If I'm being honest it's two.
I was thinking the same but didn't want to post it as you would shout at me and I'm sensitive and don't want to cry.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> i bet you thought about licking it up!


nah don'tliek wine much and am hammered enuff


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 20, 2006)

A quick call to malaysia them bed and a nice dream again.
Day off tomorrow so just chillin all day.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2006)

Lol I wouldn't shout atcha fred. Sleep well.  

Not your wine ddraig? *ears prick up* OOOoooo who's is it then!?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol I wouldn't shout atcha fred. Sleep well.
> 
> Not your wine ddraig? *ears prick up* OOOoooo who's is it then!?



dunno for sure  but will replace it tomorrow, have kept the label somewhere


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol good idea!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

don't tell anyone mind!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2006)

(Ok)

*shushes n giggles*


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

dull day today - hope for better tommoz


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 21, 2006)

Yesterday I had my sausage for lunch and went crazy at night visiting a local chinese take away and having some spicy chicken something.
I played about on the net, posted the odd post, and went to find out obout a virus that was on a laptop I picked up a while ago. (had a beer as well)
What I didn't do at any time was remove the leftover food from the plates and wash them.
My living room is a tad smelly at the moment and I still can't be arsed to shift them.
Can a girl come round and clean up please? 
After all it is woman's work.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

please don't start being a twat in here bff! go back to behaving please


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 21, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> please don't start being a twat in here bff! go back to behaving please




Just playing but forgot the


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 21, 2006)

hi all


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 21, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> hi all




Hello. How are you this fine and sunny friday afternoon ?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 21, 2006)

fine and sunny thanks just shuffling around the house today


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

shufflin! does that keep ya cool?


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 21, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> fine and sunny thanks just shuffling around the house today




Same for me today - chillin in front of the fan and playing computer.
Just been for a curry and them I'm getting wild and walking to the pub for a pint - maybe two.

At it all day tomorrow starting with the coppers and witness statements and then work all afternoon and evening.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Can a girl come round and clean up please?
> After all it is woman's work.



*shakes head at fred and his Chubby Brown humour and hopes he doesn't use those 'jokes' irl cos he may find himself single for a long time*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

evenin strumpet 
ya good?


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 21, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *shakes head at fred and his Chubby Brown humour and hopes he doesn't use those 'jokes' irl cos he may find himself single for a long time*



I hate that cret and his flying helmet. I'm a good boy as a rule but as untidy as a guy can get.
When a girl is about she makes me stay tidy  

PS a nice girl wants to marry me


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2006)

Evenin ddraig, mmhmm good ty, yooo?   


I'm not very domesticated. Hate it. Much better things to do in life than bloody clean all time! (my house isn't dirty just untidy often heh) so it has nothing to do with gender imo! Needing a girl around to make you stay tidy....sheesh fred....

Moving on..... lol


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

hi all - might not be on here long. big que forming


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2006)

evenin nwnm   

A queue? Where you at?!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

on my laptop - but the kids are forming a queue


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad strumpet, ta, keep dozin off today


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

don't doze - post as if your life depended on it


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> don't doze - post as if your life depended on it


ahem! i think i am way out in front on this thread i'll have u know


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm still fighting a rearguard action against the kids. It would be nice to hit 20k
posts this weekend though.....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

no chance


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

ddraig   	   131
Strumpet 	  95
nwnm 	           58
Jim2k5 	            49
big footed fred   47
haylz 	             30
ginger_syn 	  24
tangerinedream 	11
fizzerbird 	    10
joffle 	               8

meh


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

i know - but you've probably seen that impossible dream advert. Thats me going up in the balloon at the end <floating over london obviously >


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

lucky if we get to 18k mate


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

If I'm on nights when I go back to work.........


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> If I'm on nights when I go back to work.........


deal


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

shit! ORDERED OFF PC TO HOLD BABY!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2006)

SHoutyArse!   


I'm behind ya ddraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaig mwuuahahhahaaa


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> SHoutyArse!
> 
> 
> I'm behind ya ddraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaig mwuuahahhahaaa




I'm behind ya strumpet <be afraid.......be very afraid  >


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

I got 16 threades in a row tonight - is that a record?

718 
    Knights Arms Porthcawl 
christian evans  22-07-2006 01:42 AM
by nwnm   7 33 
    appy bidet biffo! 
ddraig  22-07-2006 01:39 AM
by nwnm   2 15 
    Anyone fancy writing an article on some Cardiff history? ( 1 2) 
RubberBuccaneer  22-07-2006 01:38 AM
by nwnm   34 411 
    happy birthday llantwit ( 1 2) 
nwnm  22-07-2006 01:35 AM
by nwnm   27 154 
    Eyewitness report from Lebanon 
Udo Erasmus  22-07-2006 01:32 AM
by nwnm   1 23 
    Political persuasion 
Dai Sheep  22-07-2006 01:31 AM
by nwnm   23 153 
    Almost There.. 
Dubversion  22-07-2006 01:25 AM
by nwnm   8 107 
   Best chippy in Cardiff? ( 1 2 3) 
Col_Buendia  22-07-2006 01:22 AM
by nwnm   50 379 
    oh no!!!! 
nwnm  22-07-2006 01:20 AM
by nwnm   12 108 
    Cardiffpedia, bring it on 
ddraig  22-07-2006 12:46 AM
by nwnm   24 287 
    its late ( 1 2 3) 
ginger_syn  22-07-2006 12:43 AM
by nwnm   65 405 
    i just took my lip ring out. i feel funny! 
joffle  22-07-2006 12:41 AM
by nwnm   1 13 
    it's a boy, mrs walker its a boy! ( 1 2) 
nwnm  22-07-2006 12:41 AM
by nwnm   30 254 
    the 25,000 post thread ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page) 
nwnm  22-07-2006 12:38 AM
by nwnm   515 2,136 
    Word association ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page) 
garethd  21-07-2006 09:36 PM
by nwnm   1,804 7,733 
    Emergency Lebanon Meeting 
Udo Erasmus  21-07-2006 09:05 PM
by nwnm


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm still confused by this thread?

Right i'm up and bouncing about already...going to AC later and building me berties afore hand innit  


oh just wanted to say...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 22, 2006)

strumpet! strumpet! strumpet!strumpet! strumpet! strumpet!strumpet! strumpet! strumpet!strumpet! strumpet! strumpet!strumpet! strumpet! strumpet!strumpet! strumpet! strumpet!strumpet! strumpet! strumpet!

yay!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

Lol Fizzer!! You're funny. (and rather lovely)   
Have a fabulous time at AC!! Will read the thread to find out how much fun was had by all!  


  nwnm
*checks over shoulder often....*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah fizzer, have a great day


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

yay - lets here it for fizzer. <look out strumpet - here I come (ooer) >


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

*gets special LH pitchfork ready to jab some ass*


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

ooh I luvs it when you talks dirty


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

will be working nights tue - fri. Anyone with nothing better to do will catch me here between 2 - 5 am all going well


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2006)

ah i c


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

I will be all tucked up in mah bed.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2006)

with how may LH'ers?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I will be all tucked up in mah bed.




I'll sing you a lullaby....


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

Ddraig what ya take me for!! None! 


Ok nwnm.....(i keep my pitchfork sharpened and by my bed u know...)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2006)

i meant sleeping at the foot of your bed obviously


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

S ok then.  

I like sleepovers so more the merrier! Plenty of floor space. 
Nwnm can sing to us all....awwww...bet he has the voice of an angel too.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ddraig what ya take me for!! None!
> 
> 
> Ok nwnm.....(i keep my pitchfork sharpened and by my bed u know...)



see post 525....


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

Lol.  

It's to put you off ffs not turn you on.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol.
> 
> It's to put you off ffs not turn you on.




there are some dark dark recesses in my mind to which you really do not want to go


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

Yikes.....ok.

*hides behind Ddraig*


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

stand aside sir - my ire is activated <darn should never have watched those mud wrestling lesbians.....>


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

<going for cold shower - see yas all later>


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

Phew!  


cya later!


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 23, 2006)

Day off friday.
Working like a good un saturday.
It rained like hell and I got a bloody flat tyre. Had to change it in the rain and got soaked and filthy on the way to the next disco.
Worling 11 to 5 tomorrow but must get up 6am and get a bath before I load up the van.
Two days hard graft in a week - too bloody much.
Thank god I have a day off on monday.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

Im vERy stoned


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Im vERy stoned



I'm sober and got to get up in 4+1/2 hours so maybe it's bed time.

<puts on night cap and scrooge nightdress while lighting candle and wondering who those 3 ghosts are>

Jacob, is that you ?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

No...this is your....conscience. It's been a while....


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

<Bob> marley's ghost here - MWAHWAHWAHWAHWAHWAH!!!! <rattles chains> Pirates yes them rob I........


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

*yawns*

MOrnin


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2006)

funny sort of morning


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

I like to go against the flow sometimes...(and i had a delicious lay in!)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2006)

ooooo i wanted one of them <jealous>
ot up at bout half 9 tho


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

Aaawww ne'er mind. There's always next time. 



I hate house tidying.   *shakes fist at domesticity*  grr...


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 23, 2006)

what i miss, just got back form a nice relaxing weeked at dinas head in pembrokeshire.. and just so you know, the irish sea is fucking freezing


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 23, 2006)

sounds nice, Pembrokshire is lovely though I haven't been there for years(didn't miss much)


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

ten posts and we're up to 18,000


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

where the fuck is everyone?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

8


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

7


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

6


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

5


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

4


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

3


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello .......fancy a lemon....


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

2


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

1


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Hello .......fancy a lemon....


yes I'd love one, before I start bursting into a bit more of space oddity


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 23, 2006)

Dunk it in your tea, clean your hair with it, but whatever you do, remember to wash your hands before you have  a wank


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

"this is major tom to ground control......I'm stepping through the door, and the stars look very different today......tell my wife I love her very much"
"She knows!"


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Dunk it in your tea, clean your hair with it, but whatever you do, remember to wash your hands before you have  a wank


<or get someone else to do it for you>

"ground control to Major Tom your circuits dead - theres something wrong Can you hear me Major Tom? Can you hear me major Tom?  Can you hear me Major Tom? Can you hear........."


----------



## nwnm (Jul 24, 2006)

"Am I sitting in a tin can High above the world - planet earth is blue and theres nothing I can do....."
chunga chunga chunga clap clap! Chunga chunga chunga clap clap! <cue Rolf Harris style stylophone.....>


----------



## nwnm (Jul 24, 2006)

hi ginger syn, hi remedial gash!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi strumpet


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol ya weirdo nwnm   

Hiya   You ok? 


*waves at Haylz*


----------



## nwnm (Jul 24, 2006)

oh darn, I've just been called up to bed - that'll mean massaging and stuff.....


----------



## nwnm (Jul 24, 2006)

g'night ya loverly strumps


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 24, 2006)

hi, bye


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 24, 2006)

OOOoooOOooooo  have fun!


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 24, 2006)

I was drunk last night


No












that's not quite true













I was smashed out of my head

















this morning













ouch - my head hurts


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 24, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> ten posts and we're up to 18,000



??????????????????????????


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 24, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> ??????????????????????????




578


----------



## nwnm (Jul 24, 2006)

18,000 entire wales posts ya puddin'


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 24, 2006)

oooooooooooo you.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 25, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> 18,000 entire wales posts ya puddin'




Yorkshire pudding please.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2006)

Am hungry now.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 25, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Am hungry now.



I just had a kebab


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeuw.  


*munches grilled halloumi*


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 25, 2006)

im so bored at work, and why is it i can access the urban75 forrum but it wont let me check my web based gmail account   thats so annoying


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2006)

Kick it!   


I'm off to town, gotta buy a bday outfit and book some coach tickets!
Back latah.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 25, 2006)

i hate working on days like this, i just want to be sat out in the park with a football and an ice cream


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 25, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol Fizzer!! You're funny. (and rather lovely)
> Have a fabulous time at AC!! Will read the thread to find out how much fun was had by all!



Best bit of AC was Planet pendulum and hanging about with old and new friends.

worst bit...being searched on the sunday...nearly pooed me pants...security guard and two coppers...emptied out my bag..lifted everything out, felt inside my jacket in said bag where my 'ready rolled' berties were....thought shit!I'm gonna get a sore arse today, then they put the jacket back and told me to go on in...PHEW!!!!! Made me paranoid as fek all the rest of the day though! Secuirty were over the top this year....fekkers!


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 25, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Am hungry now.



Just an update.

Cornflakes for brekky
Dim sum for lunch.

So what shall I have for dinner ?

Suggestions anyone. I'll be hungry soon.


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 25, 2006)

i'm tired .............really,really tired.

physically and mentally.tired.


i think it's the heat.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2006)

@ fizzer being searched. Glad you had a good time though.  

Aaww la ressistance, have an early night and *passes some choc.*  

Fred! Have ermm laver bread and welshcakes! MMMMmmmmmm.


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks strumpet.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2006)

Yvw.   
This too shall pass m8....go easy on yourself, physically and mentally.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm hungry now so what suggestions do you have for dinner


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2006)

See post 591 mun...


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 25, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> See post 591 mun...




Sorry missed it







Don't think there is any in barnsley

Now our local indian take away may not be this posh but..






it gives me an idea


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 25, 2006)

but I'm watching my health and.........



> Italian researchers say eating pizza could protect against cancer.



A little bias they may have but..........






looks nice.

Oh the stress of making my mind up.


----------



## joffle (Jul 25, 2006)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIInnnn West philidelphia born and raised.....................


Go on, you know you want to!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2006)

*resists but has the damn song going round in her head now*


----------



## joffle (Jul 25, 2006)

im curious as to what you all look like, but i dont want to start a photo thread coz it always looks like the starter wants compliments!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2006)

You don't need to start one. There's a few pic threads.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 25, 2006)

Went for the pizza.

Bolognaise with chicken. I added a little hot Tabasco sauce to liven it up a little ans washed it down with a can of coke.

Almost time to call sayang.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 25, 2006)

Wheres all the wronguns, i have an urge for some mischeif....


----------



## joffle (Jul 25, 2006)

what do you have in mind??


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2006)

*points at joffle*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 25, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> what do you have in mind??



Its clean and you defo dont need any goggles, well unless you are into that shit like..


----------



## zog (Jul 25, 2006)

so who are these wrongun's I hear about? and what do they do?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2006)

*points at haylz and joffle*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> so who are these wrongun's I hear about? and what do they do?




They are amongst us, sometimes with flip flops on, and thats just cool, its the ones with big boots that disturb me most


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

check out mice post on welsh forrum if you want to tell me a quick effective waty of getting rid of the fuckers


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> check out mice post on welsh forrum if you want to tell me a quick effective waty of getting rid of the fuckers



Mice post????  

Stella or magners mate....


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol if only... fucking four legged little scavenging bastards


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 26, 2006)

Well I'm popular tonight.
Just finished talking to my sayang when a malay chinese female friend from Ipswich called to invite me down there followed my malay chinese sort of adopted sister inviting me to london.

So I'm invited to malaysia to a girl talking marrage and babies and then two other places to girls who want to go to my wedding.

I'm worried


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

well we still shun and ingore you if that make syou feel better


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> They are amongst us, sometimes with flip flops on, and thats just cool, its the ones with big boots that disturb me most




How do YOU know I wear big boots


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

nwnm.... watching... always watching.. mostly from afar where you'll never see us


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

that and you said you go to metros/welsh club therefore big boots go hand in hand


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 26, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> well we still shun and ingore you if that make syou feel better



Thanks - it helps


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

here to help man....


a moth keeps flyling close to my fan and getting sucked through it and lying for a while before looking dead and doing it again, thats like 4 times its done it now (and yes it is the same moth) i would have thought i twoudl hav died in the first pass but tis obviously more hard core than the moth version of me


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> nwnm.... watching... always watching.. mostly from afar where you'll never see us



at least its nice to know I'm still scary


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 26, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> here to help man....
> 
> 
> a moth keeps flyling close to my fan and getting sucked through it and lying for a while before looking dead and doing it again, thats like 4 times its done it now (and yes it is the same moth) i would have thought i twoudl hav died in the first pass but tis obviously more hard core than the moth version of me



That is an 'ard fucking moth.
Careful if it gets hold of your copy of the sun - may swot you.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

few days ago (11/07/06 if you look at the photo) some crazy guy outside of Capital Centre in cardiff, thoguht he looked pretty cool personally.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

apparently today there was this chap with a wig and band playing a mean solo on the smallest guitar known to man........I saw a video...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> How do YOU know I wear big boots




nwnm in flip flops, just cant see it.

gas masks, hamsters and boots???????


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah haylz i saw him to, he was outside the orange shop near capial building again, was there with two other guys, tow small guitars and a small drum set, well worth a watch on my lunch break


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> nwnm in flip flops, just cant see it.
> 
> gas masks, hamsters and boots???????



Ya wouldn't want to see some 'amsters woud ya?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Ya wouldn't want to see some 'amsters woud ya?



I have a cute little buggar called twitch in residence, he does not like to play with henry our vacumm cleaner though


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

i had one once, when i was a wee lad of 9, fucker bit me on my finger and i shook my hand to get him off, sent him across the room and he died hitting the wall, i cried for days


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have a cute little buggar called twitch in residence, he does not like to play with henry our vacumm cleaner though



can I play with your vacuum?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> can I play with your vacuum?



Henry likes to keep it in the family sorry


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

dammit - you'll all get curvature of the spine


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

Its the piles that get you first im afraid


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

maybe I could look em over and recommend some treatment


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> maybe I could look em over and recommend some treatment



I usually find a hot bath and a thumb does the trick , thanks


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

well if your ever all fingers and thumbs.....


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

haha sounds fun haylz, anyways bed time, see you all tomorrow


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2006)

nos da cariad......


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

night jim


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol nmnw see you had fun with your "Tnn" comments


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 26, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> lol nmnw see you had fun with your "Tnn" comments



AM I missing something?

What does tnn stand for?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

uuuh "Toodles Night Night".... (thts just a guess)


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

it has been revealed to me in a vision/another post. that the now infamous TNN infact stands for Take No Notice, just nwnm trying to boost his post count


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 26, 2006)

我愛你


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 26, 2006)

Prize is a big kiss to the winner of the translation comp.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

hmm big kiss you say


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

did the post get lost in an avalanche then?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 26, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> @ fizzer being searched. Glad you had a good time though.
> 
> Aaww la ressistance, have an early night and *passes some choc.*
> 
> Fred! Have ermm laver bread and welshcakes! MMMMmmmmmm.



Yummy! Cheers Strumpy one!

I feel a lot better now and I've got over my brush wiv da law!


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 26, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> @ fizzer being searched. Glad you had a good time though.
> 
> Aaww la ressistance, have an early night and *passes some choc.*
> 
> Fred! Have ermm laver bread and welshcakes! MMMMmmmmmm.




thanks strumpet. i feel alot better now.YOUR THE BEST.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 26, 2006)

going to an indian restaurant in york tomorrow with an indian mate so it should be a good 'un.
Bloody better be or I'll take him to a crap place next time he's down here.  

He got me a birthday card too.

<goes fishing for happy birthday posts for tomorrow  >


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 26, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> going to an indian restaurant in york tomorrow with an indian mate so it should be a good 'un.
> Bloody better be or I'll take him to a crap place next time he's down here.
> 
> He got me a birthday card too.
> ...




happy birthday fred.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> thanks strumpet. i feel alot better now.YOUR THE BEST.



Glad you feel better! NOthing to do with me....was the choc. and the early night.   


*waits to post on fred's bday thread*


----------



## nwnm (Jul 27, 2006)

your wish is my command oh strumpy one - behold! a fred b-day thread....


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2006)

Hurrah!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 27, 2006)

sarki bugger  

g'night for now


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2006)

Lol I wasn't being sarky actuallaahhh   (although I can be and love a bit of sarcasm!)


Gnight nwnm


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 27, 2006)

i've been at work for 1 minute and im bored allready


----------



## joffle (Jul 27, 2006)

OO ee OO ah ah ting tang walla walla bing bang!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 27, 2006)

*sings*
i told the witch docter i was in love with you


----------



## nwnm (Jul 27, 2006)

Its splodgenousabounds time -

"Two pints of lager and a packet of crisps pleeease!"


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 27, 2006)

friday tommorow.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 27, 2006)

woo i get to clock off at 3:30 on friday  im so ahppy AND im gonna watch Clerks 2 tonight  what could go wrong


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2006)

Lovely singing lads! Heh.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2006)

alo
been at job club   got to go bed in a min

hope everyone's cool in here? 
waves about the shop


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2006)

evenin mistah     *waves*

Job Club?!? At this hour?!  
Is that a euphamism


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 28, 2006)

Went out
Saw some mates at lunchtime
Got a serious haircut and did I need it
went to york
Shouted naughty words at Rakesh 'cos he got me a pint glass with 70 written on it and some naughty words about being old in the card
Had a very nice evening including a very very nice dinner
Got home
called sulis for an hour again
messed about on internet
soon of to bye bye land

A nice day


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 28, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Went out
> Saw some mates at lunchtime
> Got a serious haircut and did I need it
> went to york
> ...



Just noticed that was post 666 - the number of the beast - classy tune


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2006)

Yay! 
Glad you had a lovely bday fred.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 28, 2006)

having a crap shift at the mo - feel more like a bouncer.....


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2006)

Bouncer - Tigger?
Bouncer - "if ya name's not dahn, ya not coming in!" ?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 28, 2006)

another morning, another bored day at work, ahh well finish at 3:30 today


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Moive rating quiz vicously stolen from another urban post*

just saw this in the general post and thought id post it here for all those that dont visit, fun little quiz to pass time.

http://www.bart666.com/index.php/projects/movie-rating-quiz/

Your BBFC rating is:





What does this mean?

Suitable for 18 years or older. This is real life. Anything in this category is considered to be of subject matter relating to adult life, that happens day in and day out. Walking down the street is an 18 certificate. You have a life, well done.

Examples: American Beauty, Fight Club, any film that’s good


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 28, 2006)

Been waiting since 12 for ntl to come and convert us from analogue to digital (nice little package with phone and broadband, less per month than I'm paying). Getting bored now. And there's no telly (they turned off the converter remotely earlier today). Ho hum.......


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 28, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yay!
> Glad you had a lovely bday fred.



Thank you - it was very nice


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> evenin mistah     *waves*
> 
> Job Club?!? At this hour?!
> Is that a euphamism



no, real style! 
all done now to isn't it 

penblwydd hapus fred


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Bouncer - Tigger?
> Bouncer - "if ya name's not dahn, ya not coming in!" ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2006)

Lol    






Fuk am stoned.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

sounds nice


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2006)

It was.  
Having to go to work this morning however.......isn't. Lol.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

is  this  random mundane  light  or summiun?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

dunno - but keep posting and we'll lurve you


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 29, 2006)

cut like a guillatine


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 29, 2006)

hit hard like a hurricane


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 29, 2006)

hmmmmm.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 29, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> penblwydd hapus fred



diolch   

<praying he got it right>


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> diolch
> 
> <praying he got it right>



that is correctamundo! u can now have a comfy armchair in that corner


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 29, 2006)

i'm going on hols soon *and* i'm up for it


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> i'm going on hols soon *and* i'm up for it



are you refering to the 25,000 posts, or are you planning to do rude things on your hols?


----------



## jayeola (Jul 29, 2006)

What's this thread about anyway? 
/me <-- latecomer


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> dunno - but keep posting and we'll lurve you



yay a thread i can once again  flood with  various  wierd anime related crap


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

it's a foxgirl flood!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

ok i'll stop now


----------



## nwnm (Jul 30, 2006)

jayeola said:
			
		

> What's this thread about anyway?
> /me <-- latecomer




trying to get wales up to25,000posts as quick as poss


----------



## nwnm (Jul 30, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> yay a thread i can once again  flood with  various  wierd anime related crap



you can also do that on the take no notice thread - anything to annoy waterloo welshy


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 30, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that is correctamundo! u can now have a comfy armchair in that corner



Thanks - I have my own footstool

<settles down and munches kebab he picked up while chatting up pretty polish girl who works in shop>

correction very pretty but i promised to be a good boy to my sayang so flirt only.

nice chillis


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 30, 2006)

cripes look at the time.
My alarm's set for 7:30 am  

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)

oh  it's the wales forum ..... unfortunatly i only  know one   welsh anime charactor


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> oh  it's the wales forum ..... unfortunatly i only  know one   welsh anime charactor



and what <dare i ask> is his 'story' then?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)

he is a 10 your old welsh wizard  who move to japan as part of his traning  to teach english at an all girls school


it's by the same guy who did love hina  but this one is more action comedy  that romance comedy

it is however really rather filthy ion places  and i  do like that

guess my fav female charactor





answer here 
http://www1.tmtv.ne.jp/~la2shino/negima!01.jpg  or  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Shippou-Chan/01.jpg


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 30, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> are you refering to the 25,000 posts, or are you planning to do rude things on your hols?



I'm not sure  what was the question again  

All this anime has turned my brain into a cartoon, and it can't seem to grasp anything other than singular meaning, 2 dimensional questions at the minute.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 30, 2006)

gotta love your anime


----------



## nwnm (Jul 30, 2006)

turn the other cheek brother


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2006)

Oi Shippy! Stop flooding us with bloody anime.  
Lovely to see you n shit but ack...enough already.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 30, 2006)

where is the closest lpace to lock up a bike to ster century? going out in 10 minutes so asap  though i doubt ill get a responce by then.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> where is the closest lpace to lock up a bike to ster century? going out in 10 minutes so asap  though i doubt ill get a responce by then.



are u sure mate! there's a madonna concert on the go right now!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2006)

if u insist like there should be somewhere on the concourse and if not then the station innit


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 30, 2006)

Had very nice dim sum for lunch in sheffield.
I love chinese snap.


----------



## joffle (Jul 30, 2006)

my g/f came to see me this weekend


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2006)

OOOoooo someone had some weeekend luvvvvvvvvvvvvvinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 30, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> are u sure mate! there's a madonna concert on the go right now!



damn just got back, remembered this the hard way, took me 25 minutes to do a 10 minute bike ride, fucking madonna fans.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 31, 2006)

saved a dog's life tonight.

Mate had a BBQ - left the spare meat to cool on the side and went for a pee.
Daft dog pinched the meat including a kebab on a stick. So there was I with my hand in the dogs cake hole pulling the stick out and the dog thinking I'm pinching it's hard stolen snap while growling like hell at me.
I smacked it round the head and shouted at the top of my voice (well loud for those that may have considered the chance a supersonic aircraft had just passed over). It cowered and I got hold of the stick from half way down it's hole.
So I stopped it becoming a stiff but the bad news for the dog is my mate is a nutter and went crackers at the poor mutt.
Last I saw it was stuck in the kennel with a broken chair blocking the door and a scaffold frame blocking that.
Fair chance it's in there for the night but it won't pinch any more meat.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2006)

I hope Michael Vaughn can play again. 

http://content-usa.cricinfo.com/england/content/story/255013.html


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 31, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> I hope Michael Vaughn can play again.
> 
> http://content-usa.cricinfo.com/england/content/story/255013.html



I was half expecting a violin joke


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 31, 2006)

Almost at 3%, come on folks!


----------



## nwnm (Jul 31, 2006)

yay


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Oi Shippy! Stop flooding us with bloody anime.
> Lovely to see you n shit but ack...enough already.



feh

don't tempt me


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2006)

I am awake with a stinking hangover and am far too hot


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 31, 2006)

ive been on hold for 7 minutes now, listened to coldplay and dido now, so boring


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2006)

tell em u object to their dull musak


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> damn just got back, remembered this the hard way, took me 25 minutes to do a 10 minute bike ride, fucking madonna fans.



well if you'd waited 10mins from your question as promised 
note i answered in 7, so nur


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 31, 2006)

haha yes i did notice that ddraig but i wasnt gonna mention it  and i cant complain about the dull music its the internal hold in the company im in :S


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> haha yes i did notice that ddraig but i wasnt gonna mention it  and i cant complain about the dull music its the internal hold in the company im in :S


 

go have words with yer telephonist dept then!


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 31, 2006)

Got to go out soon so I will pop by my mother's place and pinch a choc ice again.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 31, 2006)

we are having a barbie tonight and its raining


----------



## llantwit (Jul 31, 2006)

Tell Laura I Love Her.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> we are having a barbie tonight and its raining



Is your real name Ken ?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> we are having a barbie tonight and its raining


why are you and a group of your friends planning to shag a child's  doll - or was that a royal we?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 31, 2006)

hi dai and joffle


----------



## nwnm (Jul 31, 2006)

have to go now - baby's crying


----------



## llantwit (Jul 31, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> why are you and a group of your friends planning to shag a child's  doll?






			
				nwmn said:
			
		

> have to go now - baby's crying


Not fucking surprised.


----------



## joffle (Jul 31, 2006)

hiiiii!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

hello again you lot


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

Ello


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

mr blue sky please tell us why you had to hide away for so long.....


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

........where did we go wrong


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

who is mr blue sky when he's at home


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> who is mr blue sky when he's at home



ELO....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> ........where did we go wrong




I thought you were professing your love for ELO earlier - not saying ello


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> ELO....



ELO to you too  

either you were saying hello, or some mystery person called ELO is also called mr blue sky, masquerading as someone else not on this thread


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

Lol noooooooooooooooooo mun.     @ nwnm


ELO haylz! *waves*


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

By George! I think he's got it!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

I love the way a bit of confusion adds to the post count


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> By George! I think he's got it!



If I've got it I don't have a clue what it's about, or why...

I just stumbled blindly around in my brain and dragged out what I found.

I am not responsible or aware of it's content or meaning.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol noooooooooooooooooo mun.     @ nwnm
> 
> 
> ELO haylz! *waves*



Hello strumps mate... 

Must dash, david wants me to put on my red shoes  and dance the blues>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> If I've got it I don't have a clue what it's about, or why...
> 
> I just stumbled blindly around in my brain and dragged out what I found.
> 
> I am not responsible or aware of it's content or meaning.



That is the most lucid description of post modernism I have ever heard.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> That is the most lucid description of post modernism I have ever heard.



Now I understand, or at least I can pretend to under cover of being post modern, when really I'm still as clueless as before. 

Ho Hum...


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Now I understand, or at least I can pretend to under cover of being post modern, when really I'm still as clueless as before.
> 
> Ho Hum...




Have you though of becoming a lecturer in cultural studies? You have got it made mate


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Hello strumps mate...
> 
> Must dash, david wants me to put on my red shoes  and dance the blues>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



 
MMMmmmm Bowie...


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Have you though of becoming a lecturer in cultural studies? You have got it made mate



Now you mention it, I've just got my degree in Economics and Environmental Issues, so all I've got to do now is throw up some random post modern monkey verbiage, and I'll have all the post-modernists who bluffed there way through university eating out of my monkey hands.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> MMMmmmm Bowie...


theres a star man waaiting in the sky - he'd like to come and meet us but he's scared he'll blow our minds.....


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> theres a star man waaiting in the sky - he'd like to come and meet us but he's scared he'll blow our minds.....



*starts taking notes*

If I slip that into my lecture, while eyeing the students menacingly from below a pair of specs in a serious monotone voice, that should do the trick


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Now you mention it, I've just got my degree in Economics and Environmental Issues, so all I've got to do now is throw up some random post modern monkey verbiage, and I'll have all the post-modernists who bluffed there way through university eating out of my monkey hands.



Exactly! You are minted. All you've got to do is go on about how there are no longer any grand narratives only images of discourse, and how the war isn't really happening - its just a video game. and they'll have you lecturing first years at the drop of a hat. You'll have to pretend that your degree was some sort of 'ironic gesture'


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> *starts taking notes*
> 
> If I slip that into my lecture, while eyeing the students menacingly from below a pair of specs in a serious monotone voice, that should do the trick




Then follow it up by saying "thats your father that is" with much gravitas


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> By George! I think he's got it!



No silly. George was a beatle


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Exactly! You are minted. All you've got to do is go on about how there are no longer any grand narratives only images of discourse, and how the war isn't really happening - its just a video game. and they'll have you lecturing first years at the drop of a hat. You'll have to pretend that your degree was some sort of 'ironic gesture'



Excellent! my evil plan to take over the world just jumped a couple of levels of post modern psychotic crystallisation. 

There are munkee eggs planted within the hairyness of the upper echolens of self replicating elitism. Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Excellent! my evil plan to take over the world just jumped a couple of levels of post modern psychotic crystallisation.
> 
> There are munkee eggs planted within the hairyness of the upper echolens of self replicating elitism. Ha! Ha! Ha!



Mad as a spoon


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

turn off your mind relax and float downstream.....


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Then follow it up by saying "thats your father that is" with much gravitas



I prefer the jaw dropping 

"your mum, dub!"

as the most stunning way to finish.

EDIT: All in monotone, of course.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> turn off your mind relax and float downstream.....



That feels better.....

my evil plans just evaporated a little


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Then follow it up by saying "thats your father that is" with much gravitas



THAT made me almost have a tea and keyboard accident.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> No silly. George was a beatle



Badoooooooooooooom............(tsh)


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

You'll also need a follower of Guy Debord to run up during the lecture throw a bucket of water over you and have a rant about the society of the spectacle - just to give it a situationist twist like, munkee.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> THAT made me almost have a tea and keyboard accident.



Could've been worse - you coulda dropped ya chips


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> You'll also need a follower of Guy Debord to run up during the lecture throw a bucket of water over you and have a rant about the society of the spectacle - just to give it a situationist twist like.



Especially if my suit is made of water resistant material...

as it splashes to the floor, I could unfold my arms in a dramatic, yet calm gesture...

point to the water, and declare....

"you all just collectively wet yourselves. Yet I remain untouched"

Discuss.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Could've been worse - you coulda dropped ya chips



I am chipless.  


Damn I'd love some with gravy or curry sauce right now! Yummmm.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Especially if my suit is made of water resistant material...
> 
> as it splashes to the floor, I could unfold my arms in a dramatic, yet calm gesture...
> 
> ...



now you sound like a teacher at hogwarts - know any spells?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> now you sound like a teacher at hogwarts - know any spells?



Only of the jedi mind trick variety, which I mainly use on constables on demos.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I am chipless.
> 
> 
> Damn I'd love some with gravy or curry sauce right now! Yummmm.



dammitt - my viz joke backfired and now I'm hungry


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Only of the jedi mind trick variety, which I mainly use on constables on demos.



you mean you use the force on er.....the force?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

Do it went whooosh over my tired lil head.....soz.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> you mean you use the force on er.....the force?



Exactly. If you talk to a constable in the same voice they talk to you with it creates a sort of short circuit in their brain. They get all confused, and start doing as they're told, until a superior officer comes a long, and breaks the spell.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Do it went whooosh over my tired lil head.....soz.



Thats what the wife said last night


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Do it went whooosh over my tired lil head.....soz.



It all went whoosh over my head too. 

That's the sound inside by brain.

I'm off to bed.

Nite all you welshoid urbanisms.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Exactly. If you talk to a constable in the same voice they talk to you with it creates a sort of short circuit in their brain. They get all confused, and start doing as they're told, until a superior officer comes a long, and breaks the spell.



Fuck it - just twat em and run like the rest of us when things go pare shaped


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

Lol night funny munkee.  

Tmi nwnm! (re: whooshing!) 





Lol night I'm off too.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Fuck it - just twat em and run like the rest of us when things go pare shaped



That's plan c.

First the jedi mind trick.

Then the threat of legal action (makes some, but not many back off)

Then a good whack on the head.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol night funny munkee.
> 
> Tmi nwnm! (re: whooshing!)
> 
> ...


g'night my lovely strumps


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

I must also go all that talk of chips has made me hungry night all


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> I must also go all that talk of chips has made me hungry night all


Have a choc ice before bed.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

od ear


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 1, 2006)

i feel so rough


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> od ear



why have you got an odd ear - has one fallen off


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

*sniggers*


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> od ear



I can never tell if people are speaking welsh, or if they just can't spell  

When I was organising demos around fairford a few years ago (used by the U.S to bomb Iraq from gloucestershire) Ann Pettitt, the orginal brains behind the Greenham Common protests (and an adopted welshie orginally from London), got a fire under her belly and started organising protests too.

At first she thought / assumed I was a typical male looking to claim all the media limelight (a big reason why men were forced / asked to leave the camps before they became all women), and she sent me some very rude one-liners in welsh 

But we soon came to an agreement, and she was (deservedly) put to the forefront. I can't remember what she said to me exactly, but then it was all in welsh.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm watching air force one and just finished eating a pizza.
Off to a mates for a beer

night night


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

night night


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

Night.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 1, 2006)

night night mummys boy....


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

*pinches haylz's bum* 





*runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 1, 2006)

Stop that you filfthy mare......


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

Pinching bums isn't filthy! 

It's just.........playful.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 1, 2006)

happened at our party last night, god damn it


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

oi! i was o dearing at the thread shennanigans


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

munkee - did u reply in 'tractoor'


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

oh deary jim - looks like at least £70/£80 job that  
<sharp intake of breath>


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> munkee - did u reply in 'tractoor'



Absolutely. belligerent tractooor english man colliding with adopted welsh feminist firebrand. You can image the pile up...  

Maybe we did something right between us though, as with that combined with the likes of Margaret Jones breaking in a smashing up all their support vehicles, they seem to be avoiding using fairford at the moment.  

http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=25213

Or may just be wishful thinking. They're sure to return when it really suits them.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Absolutely. belligerent tractooor english man colliding with adopted welsh feminist firebrand. You can image the pile up...
> 
> Maybe we did something right between us though, as with that combined with the likes of Margaret Jones breaking in a smashing up all their support vehicles, they seem to be avoiding using fairford at the moment.
> 
> ...



big up ya collective chests! massive reeespect
serious


----------



## llantwit (Aug 2, 2006)

Seconded. The Fairford protests were the fucking best. Should have been even bigger than they were. Mucho respect to all who took part/organised.
And on here: that means you, munks!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

another boring day at work so i can afford to buy new windows.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 2, 2006)

No work so on the phone doing my sales bit.

Fingers crossed for me please


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 2, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> another boring day at work so i can afford to buy new windows.



They pay you more when you're bored do they?  

How do they manage that? Can they tell if you're just pretending to be bored, or do they have a rigorous pschological assessment at the end of each day?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 2, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> No work so on the phone doing my sales bit.
> 
> Fingers crossed for me please



While they pay you less while you're bored, obviously.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> big up ya collective chests! massive reeespect
> serious






			
				llantwit said:
			
		

> Seconded. The Fairford protests were the fucking best. Should have been even bigger than they were. Mucho respect to all who took part/organised.
> And on here: that means you, munks!



Thanks very much for the flattery  

The gloucestershire weapons inspectors deserve a lot of the credit, they picked up the slack when my illness flared up.
http://cynatech.co.uk/gwi/

Could've / Should've / Would've been bigger, but the London 'Head Office' of STW were positively unhelpful. Don't want to rake over those coals too much, except to say if the B52's do return, we've got much better lists of our own now, so not so dependent on a censorious bunch of Londonders.  

If any of you can make it to the Bristol courts during the trial of Margaret Jones and Paul Milling, I know they would massively appreciate the support. They face a possible 10years in jail  Although thankfully it's a jury trial, and juries have shown a much higher tendency to aquit these kinds of action.

4th - 18th September.

Keep an eye on Bristol Indymedia ( http://www.bristol.indymedia.org ) for more, though I'm sure to post up reminders as it gets a little closer.

PS: Anybody want a top notch activist media list? I'm giving it away free to anyone who wants a copy. PM me with your email if interested.

Munkee Munkee.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> While they pay you less while you're bored, obviously.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



I'm the boss so I get paid sod all when it's quiet  

Still treated myself to some new toys for my laptop today.
Just for work use you understand (if you are the taxman)


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 3, 2006)

My curry was well nice  

great indian take away. Well they are from pakistan but who gives a toss when the food's that good.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 3, 2006)

hunnnyyyyyysssssssssssss Im hommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme!!!



*wonbbles* 



*suddenly curls up n goes into a dsruinken sleep*


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> hunnnyyyyyysssssssssssss Im hommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how's yer head now?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 3, 2006)

Well I'm pissed off so I'm off to bridlington to see a mate and have a curry.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 3, 2006)

lol fair enough, yet again im bored and in work but im going to cheer myself up later by going to go see Renaissance tonight


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 5, 2006)

No posts for 2 days ?

<guesses wales went to sheep (sorry sleep) for the weekend>


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

haven't been here for a bit,but as you're asleep I'll tip-toe out


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 5, 2006)

Party animals innit! 
Well in my case this week. Been out last 3 nights! Woooooooooo.

Head is (mostly) fine ty ddraig. Heh.  
Never get hangovers on vodka. Can drink loads of it. Have had various shots of tequila and tequila rose mixed in there over last few days too....but yup, heads ok. 
I'm gonna go get a fried brekkie before work this mornin. MMMmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 5, 2006)

wooo party 

*dances*


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Party animals innit!
> Well in my case this week. Been out last 3 nights! Woooooooooo.
> 
> Head is (mostly) fine ty ddraig. Heh.
> ...


glad to hear it! have u had  a birthday and not told us?   if so happy 21st innit


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 5, 2006)

I had a can of carling on Wednesday. I'm a drinker again.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 6, 2006)

my names ****** and I'm a alcoholic....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 6, 2006)

me too


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 6, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> my names ****** and I'm a alcoholic....



my names Fred and I'm not an alcoholic but I had a bloody good try when I was a biker.

Yes, it's true, upright Fred was a greasy biker with large motorcycle, leathers and binge drinking newcastle brown.
Shagged birds like a bastard and liked (likes) heavy rock.

I did some bloody silly things on bikes - fun too  
I still remember that copper's face when I came round the bend on the Wakefield road out of Barnsley at about a ton up. Poor bastard had his hand up to stop me. Fuck all chance.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 6, 2006)

Im sober three years, but still as batty as hell.....

Nearly ran off with a bike gang.....


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im sober three years, but still as batty as hell.....
> 
> Nearly ran off with a bike gang.....



I was never in a bike gang. Just a loose group of pissed up nutters.
One lad called captain chaos (Mick) had a bike called doris. Totally fucked and the bars were loose. 
How the fuck he rode it was past me.
I was seeing a lass called Katie at the time. Nice lass, fucked like a rabbit.
Well liked her - wonder where she is now.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 6, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> I was never in a bike gang. Just a loose group of pissed up nutters.
> One lad called captain chaos (Mick) had a bike called doris. Totally fucked and the bars were loose.
> How the fuck he rode it was past me.
> I was seeing a lass called Katie at the time. Nice lass, fucked like a rabbit.
> Well liked her - wonder where she is now.



It wasnt me promise....


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> It wasnt me promise....



Are you sure - if it is you can you remember the birthmark on my ............................more tea vicar ?

And where did we first ...............yes


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> It wasnt me promise....



Just read your posts in the spider thread and the girl I knew would never even look at a money spider - anything large with 8 legs was well past her ability to cope.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 6, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Are you sure - if it is you can you remember the birthmark on my ............................more tea vicar ?
> 
> And where did we first ...............yes



I have a birthmark on one of my cheeks some say its the shape of cyprus others  anglessey


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have a birthmark on one of my cheeks some say its the shape of cyprus others  anglessey



Never been to cyprus or anglessey. Can I come round and have a look. You can see mine too 

It's not shaped like any small land mass I know but you can offer suggestions


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 7, 2006)

Who scored the winner, for Cardiff City against Man City in the '94 FA Cup 4th Round?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> Who scored the winner, for Cardiff City against Man City in the '94 FA Cup 4th Round?



dunno


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 7, 2006)

ahh yes i should have said, i found some help on the football forum who helped me narrow it down to "Nathan Blake"


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> have u had a birthday and not told us?   if so happy 21st innit



Heh ty!! It rocked muchly!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Heh ty!! It rocked muchly!


 - glad to hear it  
more detail please


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

looks like there's boundary changes afoot!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

london is being merged with the 'south east' instead of them getting an engerlund forum, also them midlands/north lot are being lumped together


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

so taking stock this post should bring us to 2,100 behind lundun/south east - shhhh


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

*proof!*


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 9, 2006)

woo


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 9, 2006)

sausages


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 9, 2006)

beans and bread


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 9, 2006)

not hungry now but I fancy a shag.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 9, 2006)

=hmmm from suasages to shagging, intresting


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 9, 2006)

Happy Bday Strumps....you saucy mare you!!!!

10 more days to flytime.......


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 9, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Heh ty!! It rocked muchly!



Oi strumpy one you kpt that quiet!!!

A pea burp de ( all be it a belatd one) to you!!!

xXx


oooh i cant be arseed to eedit all my missing eeeeeeeeeees! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 9, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Happy Bday Strumps....you saucy mare you!!!!
> 
> 10 more days to flytime.......



*wavs to halyz*  



grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr fr fk sak!!!!!!!


My *prsss rally hard on kyboard* 'eeeeeeeeeeeeeee' on my keeeeeeeeeeyboard is playing up again...feeeeeeeeeeeeek sakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 9, 2006)

crash on Cathays Terrace, just cycled past it on my way back from work, lady looked pretty shook up and her car looked like it had taken a nasty hit from both sides, anyone know anything about it?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 9, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> crash on Cathays Terrace, just cycled past it on my way back from work, lady looked pretty shook up and her car looked like it had taken a nasty hit from both sides, anyone know anything about it?



No, I cant see that far across the bridge...hope everyone is ok though...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 9, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> crash on Cathays Terrace, just cycled past it on my way back from work, lady looked pretty shook up and her car looked like it had taken a nasty hit from both sides, anyone know anything about it?



I just came over the bridge on my bike and cut through onto Woodville rd - didn't notice anything but was pretty zoned out.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 9, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Happy Bday Strumps....you saucy mare you!!!!
> 
> :



Missed that one - and from me too


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 9, 2006)

i'm missing this years brecon jazz......................i'm totally gutted


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 9, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> =hmmm from suasages to shagging, intresting



Just talking to a nice girl after the sausages. That's what made me horny.

Not had a shag since end of june so my balls are bursting.    

Sorry to be rude


----------



## joffle (Aug 9, 2006)

bagel


----------



## llantwit (Aug 9, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Just talking to a nice girl after the sausages. That's what made me horny.
> 
> Not had a shag since end of june so my balls are bursting.
> 
> Sorry to be rude


Dude, I hate to be crude, like. But have a wank.
Gabriella Sabatini always did it for me.
Not literally, of course.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 9, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Dude, I hate to be crude, like. But have a wank.
> Gabriella Sabatini always did it for me.
> Not literally, of course.



pity - she could pop round and do it for me too.  

Just working on a chinese girl at the moment. Think I'll get a shag in a couple of days so I'll hang on for a while before taking up your kind suggestion.
Problem is I have two Malaysian chinese girls coming to stay next month and I'm supposed to be being faithful to another girl I met in May but won't see for a good while yet.
I know I'm a bastard but I want a shag.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2006)

TY guys!! I had a fantabulistical bday week!    


Ddraig - dunno if I can give such details out. It was, at times, a little wild... 






*bakes fred a large, warm apple pie quickly*   


p.s. also try that pornotube site as posted somewhere else on this 'ere filthy Urban place.


----------



## joffle (Aug 9, 2006)

im missing my g/f too fred. This will see you through for now im sure  ...seem the zoo advert on tele at tho mo?? think uncensored  

http://blip.tv/file/38771?file_type=mov


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 11, 2006)

hmmm no posts so far today, off down birmingham for the weekend later this evening, gonna be a nice stoned weekend


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 11, 2006)

yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn

I'm shagged out


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 11, 2006)

Apparantly Preston North End are linked to Duncan Ferguson...


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 14, 2006)

It's 3:50 pm and I'm still dressed in my bathrobe.

Oh shit it's monday.

<rushes off to work - not>


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 14, 2006)

I've just eaten a whole packet of haribo...I feel quite unwell now...


oh, glad to hear you had a fantastic weekend strumps


----------



## nwnm (Aug 14, 2006)

been workin' me arse off lately - how is everyone?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2006)

boringboringboring
can't you see from the lack of posts


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 14, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I've just eaten a whole packet of haribo...I feel quite unwell now...
> oh, glad to hear you had a fantastic weekend strumps



Mmmm hariboooooo.  

Ty fizzy.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 14, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> been workin' me arse off lately - how is everyone?



Knackered! Been partying my arse of lately.


----------



## joffle (Aug 14, 2006)

im boooooooored


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 15, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> im boooooooored



I was so pissed off today - sat in the bloody house doing paperwork, typing up quotes and so on.
Only went out to the workshop to pick up some gear for delivery tomorrow and grab a take away.
Oh well - better tomorrow - out working most of the day and can get dirty on wednesday making a football club's PA system work.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2006)

My boss has buggered orf to Tuscany on holiday, Yay!

I'm gonna take my poi and instructional dvd and practise in the assembly hall on the huge newfandangled digital white screen thingy with mega speakers.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 15, 2006)

Put some AV gear in a company meeting room the other day.
I wanted to test the DVD so I popped in a disc that was laft about.
It turned out to be an instuctional vid about how to use a spade. It included warm up exercises and wind down.

Just having a picture of a bunch of irish navvies in a room being made to watch this crap.
Think they will be glued to the screen ?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 15, 2006)

so.... bored.... work pub quiz later with free alcohol  (well had to pay a covering charge) should be awesome.


----------



## joffle (Aug 15, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> so.... bored.... work pub quiz later with free alcohol  (well had to pay a covering charge) should be awesome.



  where is this mystical place???


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2006)

free alkeeehol?!  Ooooooooo 





(posting from a friends pc...its rather swish)


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2006)

ooooh swish pooters kewl!  




I seem to be posting more in the welsh forum than the Bristol one these days!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2006)

yay! we'll be adopting ya soon


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yay! we'll be adopting ya soon



Will ya spoil me rotten then?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes! You're luvverlly.  Lotsa CWTCHES! and welshcakes n laverbread n alkeehol n welsh fudge n stuff n things n shit.

Was with someone from Bristol over the weekend. He was lovely toooo and he actually said moi babber and gert lush (pmp!) and on Sunday while we were walking in Rhosilli checking the amazing views he kept asking for pie alot!  
Been invited there anytime I want so you might have to put up with me sometime nearer to Xmas.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 15, 2006)

Can I go to the pub please ?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes! 
Make sure you get veraahh drunk then come back n post funny gibberish on here !


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 15, 2006)

to skin up or not to skin up


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 15, 2006)

ok after a very long desciison, ive decided to skin up


----------



## nwnm (Aug 15, 2006)

to sleep or not to sleep


----------



## nwnm (Aug 15, 2006)

to read paper in work or not to read paper in work


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2006)

Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep..........well for me anyway.  

Night you rabble.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 15, 2006)

g'night


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 15, 2006)

and for you nmwn, no sleep and paper tomorrow


----------



## nwnm (Aug 15, 2006)

no - the papers with me. I'm doing a night shift again....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 15, 2006)

no - the papers with me. I'm doing a night shift again....


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

Ended up painting the kitchen ceiling.
Just had a can of carling and, oh buuger it, I'm going to the fridge for another.







Oh, the gibberish.

Ga google ga ga gooooooogle


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> ok after a very long desciison, ive decided to skin up


me too! reward styleee


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2006)

no naughty booze for me tho, trying to prove i'm no alki 

no wonder u need another one bff! carling is pish


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

2nd can

glug,glug,glug,glug,glug,glug,glug,glug,glug   aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

1st can


pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nwnm (Aug 16, 2006)

that'll be me later on in the morning - about 9 or 10ish


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

flushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

<washes hands and returns to computer>


----------



## nwnm (Aug 16, 2006)

hello guests - join us and post


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

Think it time for beddy byes.

Up at 8am
deliver a redicuuuuullllluuuss quote for mega quids to a church and off to a football ground to make the shagged public address system work.

God - I have to get dirty like a propper worker in the morning.  

<checks to see if I can still say "ok guvner" in peasant voice>

Still better than doing a kid's disco. Got one on saturday. Need the cash.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> hello guests - join us and post


init, the shy buggers


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

An hour later.
An msn conversation with a friend in malaysia and still not in bed.

<curls up on setee and "says sod it I'll kip here">



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2006)

go to bed fred
see wot i said!

you'll only regret it in the morn


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

Pizza




















Plop


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 16, 2006)

ooooh be jeeezus, it took me ages to find this sight..oops.

I feel bolloxed...I only went up the shop to get lunch for mwe and peeps at work and they were having a wine and cheese  promotion...oh dear...the wine was lush, they kept insisisting i try the different types...I only get back ten mins ago...lol I've been up the shop for nearly an hour!


I'm feking useless now...Im supposed to lamenate some stuff...hmmmm health and satey...tipsy in charge of laminator.

Think I may have to go home soon and have a sleep!


Maybe I'll just have a kip here...


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 16, 2006)

WOOOOO 900th POST (in this thread)


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 16, 2006)

oh gawd...I ate a bag full of pigtail chips and a pint of coffee, put on star radio to boogiee about to whilst I lamninated. Thought I'd brokw the laminator but turns out i hadn't swithched it on! Doh... the caretaker took over the laminating while I danced around the office. I am now about to go home...via the wine and cheese promotion shop.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 16, 2006)

your job seems so much cooler than mine


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 16, 2006)

Evenin all. 


What the bloomin bugger are pigtail chips?!!??


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

I've spent the evening at a mate's house and I'm pissed.

Here's some gibberish


gagagagagagagagagagagagagagagaga - gaga berrrrrrrrp
fart - falls down.


oooooooooooooooooooh my head gunna hurt tomorrow


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 16, 2006)

lol ncie BFF, you got work in the morning?


----------



## nwnm (Aug 16, 2006)

yay! I survived nights again


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2006)

hello


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 17, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> If any of you can make it to the Bristol courts during the trial of Margaret Jones and Paul Milling, I know they would massively appreciate the support. They face a possible 10years in jail  Although thankfully it's a jury trial, and juries have shown a much higher tendency to aquit these kinds of action.
> 
> 4th - 18th September.



Quoting myself again. A continuing sign of madness  

As it was mentioned on this thread already, I thought I'd just bring this update on the Fairford Disarmers trial, seeing as Bristol is more or less local for a lot of you (compared to the size of the planet  ).

    Forwarded from the Bristol Social Forum egroup.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bristolsocialforum/

    Most recent Bristol Indymedia 'Fairford' Front Page:
http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=25213

    The Bristol Indymedia Pre-Trial Archives:
http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=25208

..........................................................................................

This is one more chance to say 'Not in Our Name.'

To that end, we call for a quiet, dignified gathering outside the Bristol Crown Court in Small Street on Monday, September the 4th, starting at 9.00 am.
(The street runs between Corn St and the Cenotaph area in the Centre. There's an HSBC bank at the Corn St end.)

Everyone who feels as strongly as we do that what our government is doing – in Iraq, in Lebanon, Palestine ... . is utterly wrong, is welcome and urged to attend this first day, at 9.00.

The trial is expected to run for two weeks - so friends and supporters are welcome to come on the other mornings, too. And to come into court and hear the evidence.

Margaret (Mona) Jones

(See further information, below)

Back in March 2003 Paul Milling and I, using hammers and bolt cutters at RAF Fairford, disabled a couple of dozen vehicles used for getting bombs and fuel onto military planes. Our hope was to delay take-off of the B-52 bombers then stationed on the base, waiting to launch the first bombing raid on Iraq. These planes carried, among other weapons, cluster bombs.


Their appalling load was to be part of the ‘Shock and Awe’ raids on Baghdad, so bragged about by the Pentagon.

Whether we did succeed in delaying the take-off of the planes to any degree, will never be known. All I personally hoped for, though was to give someone living in the city a chance to run for their life before all hell came down.

We acted accountably and non-violently. (Unless you count putting the vehicles out of action as 'violence'. We don't.) We were concerned for safety, putting warning notices on the trucks, and telling the police what we had done. Paul had the blessing of his Quaker meeting in Birmingham, who had a general idea - though not the precised details - of what he intended to do.



After a series of pre-trial appeals, we now go to trial, charged with Conspiracy to commit Criminal Damage.

Maximum sentence: ten years’ imprisonment.

Trial dates: MONDAY 4th SEPTEMBER (until Sept. 18th)

We could do with the presence of friends and supporters for this one:

On the morning of Day One outside the court, especially.

(Anyone can come in, of course to hear all or part of the trial.)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bristolsocialforum/


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 17, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Evenin all.
> 
> 
> What the bloomin bugger are pigtail chips?!!??



They are pigs tails fried in batter...yummy yum yum...a local delicacy.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 17, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Was with someone from Bristol over the weekend. He was lovely toooo and he actually said moi babber and gert lush (pmp!) and on Sunday while we were walking in Rhosilli checking the amazing views he kept asking for pie alot!
> Been invited there anytime I want so you might have to put up with me sometime nearer to Xmas.



Yay! Come to Brsitol for my birthday...it's a sat night this year and is 3 weeks before chrimbo!


If ya can't, just let me know when you intend to decend and we'll hook up...the bristol bloke sounds cool...spesh if he says gert lush and stuff...he's a native...loike me innit.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 17, 2006)

zzz boring at work and its all overcast outside


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 17, 2006)

home time WOOO


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 17, 2006)

Talking to sayang again.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2006)

Evening... i fear i have been scalped...

my hairdresser forgot to eat today and now i have no hair left....


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 17, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Evening... i fear i have been scalped...
> 
> my hairdresser forgot to eat today and now i have no hair left....



I'm number 4 and number 3 sides but thinking about shorter as I'm going grey


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2006)

I now have what looks like an afro..........


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2006)

hehe, lovin the tagline haylz 

i'm thinkin of gettin me hair shaved again, and getting grief to do it


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hehe, lovin the tagline haylz
> 
> i'm thinkin of gettin me hair shaved again, and getting grief to do it



At  last a mention... 

I do my dads hair, but he wears hats alot....


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 18, 2006)

REAL pigs tails?!?!?   <insert sick green smilie here>   




			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Yay! Come to Brsitol for my birthday...it's a sat night this year and is 3 weeks before chrimbo!
> If ya can't, just let me know when you intend to decend and we'll hook up...the bristol bloke sounds cool...spesh if he says gert lush and stuff...he's a native...loike me innit.



If I can come then I certainly will Fizzer, be lovely to meetcha!  
The bristol guy is very cool. A new gay buddie (he is my brothers mate but hey I  live nearer heh) and a girl can NEVER have enough gay buddies!!   
I'm SUCH a fruitfly.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 18, 2006)

Well that's another hour talking to Sulis.

An hour every night
A short call about 1pm
and hours on the net each sunday

Why is it we never run out of things to say ?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2006)

i hope your using skype!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 18, 2006)

god the piccies are takin' ages to load on ebay tonight


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 18, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i hope your using skype!



Voda stop the clock with an IDD card - cost about 25p/hour
Poor lass has no computer at home so we use msn on sundays when she has a day off.

Working outside today and it's pissing it down. Maybe I'll try to put it off until monday.

flash, rumble......................

Lightning now and I'll be up a ladder so fuck them.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 18, 2006)

why do i drink when i have to work in the mornings, i feel like shit.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 18, 2006)

just got a portable 7" widescreen DVD player  i love going to visit my parents, last time i got a portable 7" tv so now i can watch two things at once while..... i dunno sitting on my computer :S


----------



## joffle (Aug 18, 2006)

grow up to be, be a DEBASSSSSSERRRRRRRR


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 18, 2006)

Friday evening trivia....just discovered there are 3 of us Welsh urbanites sharing the same birthday (me, KBT and teqniq), and teqniq's is even the same year as mine too......


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> Friday evening trivia....just discovered there are 3 of us Welsh urbanites sharing the same birthday (me, KBT and teqniq), and teqniq's is even the same year as mine too......


oooh, when's that to then?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 19, 2006)

I didn't mention. The other night when i was a little tipsy.
Next morning i got up to find a tesco lasagne on the shoe rack and my trainers in the fridge.

Maybe time to pack it in again.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 19, 2006)

It seems while I was talking to Sulis I asked her if she was naked.
Not that odd until you know she was on a bus at the time.


The evil drink strikes again.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 19, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> I didn't mention. The other night when i was a little tipsy.
> Next morning i got up to find a tesco lasagne on the shoe rack and my trainers in the fridge.
> 
> Maybe time to pack it in again.



One cool pair of trainers dude


----------



## nwnm (Aug 19, 2006)

oi u lot post like theres no tomorrow 8 people here at this time of night - I needs me beauty sleep ya know


----------



## nwnm (Aug 19, 2006)

god they're all running off already - well my beds calling. Hope nobody else runs off.....


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 19, 2006)

im in so much pain, been in down bute park playing football and cricket all day and i sprained my ankle


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 19, 2006)

Enemy at the gates.
Odd film but I can't stop watching it.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 19, 2006)

bin!


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 19, 2006)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> bin!



BUM !


----------



## nwnm (Aug 19, 2006)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> bin!


bollocks


----------



## nwnm (Aug 19, 2006)

if you don't like the thread fuck off mate


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 19, 2006)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> bin!



munkeeunit eats jugular veins for breakfast


----------



## nwnm (Aug 20, 2006)

yay


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 20, 2006)

my ankle is swollen like a fucker. it hurts


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 20, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> my ankle is swollen like a fucker. it hurts



Lucky bastard. my brain is swollen like a fucker. it hurts big style.

NO MORE FUCKING ALE - EVER


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 20, 2006)

lol, i suppose a swollen ankle is nicer than a swollen brain.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 20, 2006)

poor jim, try a ice pack for 15 mins followed by a heat pack, followed by a six pack,   and keep the foot elevated hope it feels better soon


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 20, 2006)

yeah thats the general play ginger  maybe have a joint or two to soothe the pain


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 20, 2006)

My head still hurts.
I have had NO snap.
I keep going back to bed.
Was ill several times this morning.
Cleaned my teeth god knows how many time and still feel like my gobs a cess pit.
And the farting is not funny.

NO MORE FUCKING BOOZE.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 20, 2006)

And I have to go out.
Oh well it's a hard choice. Chinese or indian snap tonight ?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 20, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> And I have to go out.
> Oh well it's a hard choice. Chinese or indian snap tonight ?



cook it yourself you lazy sod.

you short on recipes?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> NO MORE FUCKING BOOZE.


i'm going to save this post bff!   
hope i never have to quote it at you again


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 20, 2006)

*staggers back in to Urban*

Elloooooo.  

Lmao Fred.....I hear you! I got 2 hours sleep last night and 4 the night before. I feel like I'm having an out of body experience. The farting isn't funny i agree!  
Goddamn I had fun though! Malaga is lovely! MMmmmmm.

Oh btw........CHINESE! (s'what I'm having innit).


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oooh, when's that to then?


Look on our profiles, you lazy bugger!   (it's February 20th, if you must know  - and now we should all expect to get birthday threads next year started by your good self ddraig  )


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 20, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> cook it yourself you lazy sod.
> 
> you short on recipes?



I do a great chinese style chicken curry and my spaghetti Bolognese is beyond anything anyone can cook.
Do a nice veggie stir fry as well.

Sod all snap in the house except last nights prawn crackers and a tin of beans.
I ended up with a nice sing chow fan from a local chinese take away.

So fuck you charlie


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 20, 2006)

odd phone calls time.
Couple of days back got an odd call from a welsh lass. Asked me if I was in a chinese take away.
Another a few mins later asking more daft questions.
Then another that resulted in a 1/2 hour conversation. She was well funny.

She rang again tonight for another chat.

Don't mind - she's a laff


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 20, 2006)

haha fair enough, one way of making new mates


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> odd phone calls time.
> Couple of days back got an odd call from a welsh lass. Asked me if I was in a chinese take away.
> Another a few mins later asking more daft questions.
> Then another that resulted in a 1/2 hour conversation. She was well funny.
> ...



get her to join up on ere mun!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 21, 2006)

where are all the crazy stories of peoples weekends, im so bored in work and usually the fellow welsh urbanites entertain me, where is everyone today


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 21, 2006)

*waves*

Weekend stories? 
Hmm....was in Malaga. It was hot...felt very sexy, the heat on my skin....got dressed up friday night with my friends. Lil dress n heels....lipgloss and a glow from the sun that day. Put a lil clip in my hair but left most of it hang down my back.
Had a beautiful meal after the taxi driver let us off the fare of 20 euros if we all gave him a hug n kiss (lol). Followed a crowd of spanish people to Malaga town where a huge fiesta was taking place. We danced in some of the tent areas with spanish guys mostly even tried some sexy salsa with a few, all of us...was fun. Hardly any tourists, seemed a very local spanish event. Got back to hotel at about 3am, kicked heels off and flopped onto the bed and fell asleep. Heh.

Might tell of Saturday later.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 21, 2006)

scrotums


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 21, 2006)

Beautifully poetic there.....didn't see any on my holiday though.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 21, 2006)

see thats what im talking about, these things make me survive my day at my boring job  
thank you strumpet


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 21, 2006)

yfw jim!


----------



## joffle (Aug 21, 2006)

soooooooo....did you get laid then!!!?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 21, 2006)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> scrotums







			
				Strumpet said:
			
		

> Beautifully poetic there.....didn't see any on my holiday though.



what you think


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 21, 2006)

Bit personal that innit @ joffle

(nope, had 2 one night offers but I can't do those anymore, not interested) 
Damn me.  





Anywayyyy.....
Saturday we spent sunbathing and lazing by the pool and exploring the town a bit before showering and getting our dresses n heels on again and going for a delicious paella them off to see a show of flamenco and topless dancing. We sat on the revolving stage!
After the show we met the director (one of my friends knows him) and had lotsa champagne with him and his friends then we went into the casino and had a lil gamble before being invited to someone's suite for drinks and a party.....eventually staggered into our room by 5am only to be up at 7am for breakfast and checking out....hence the day off work today, bloody knackered!  
Ohh saved a dog too! It wandered into the hotel and security were gonna just throw it on the street but we found the owner. Gorgeous retriever...such a sweet boy! He got lots of attention from 8 women! Heh.   
Wish we could've stayed for a week but there ya go, won't complain! Great place, lovely people, beautiful food. Got 2 phone numbers....doubt very much I'll use them. 

Ok story over.


----------



## joffle (Aug 21, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> what you think




could have been dark and/or a woman she got dirty with


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 21, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> what you think



I do remember what they look like ya know......just.  

Lol joffle, nope.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 21, 2006)

haha nice joffle.
hmmm i want ot get to 600 posts before i finish work but dont want them to jstu be crappy ones.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 21, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> I do a great *chinese style *chicken curry




is that uncle ben or sherwoods?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 21, 2006)

i wasted it


----------



## nwnm (Aug 21, 2006)

I often think that about my life


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 21, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> is that uncle ben or sherwoods?



Home made from scratch my boy  
Want the recipe ?

PS think i found a new guy for that thing and better money


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 21, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> soooooooo....did you get laid then!!!?



Still not had it since I came off holiday  

Life's a bitch


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 22, 2006)

hello lo lo lo lo lo lo lo lo lo lo lo 

echos a bit in here.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 22, 2006)

hi i i i  i

hmm your right.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 22, 2006)

*sighs and makes some popcorn*


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 22, 2006)

Mate coming round later.
Beer
curry
battlestar galactica DVD

What a combo


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 22, 2006)

sounds like a evening of entertainment


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Mate coming round later.
> NO Beer NO
> curry
> battlestar galactica DVD
> ...


i fixed it for you   remember!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 22, 2006)

ahh yes, he's given up the drink hasnt he?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 22, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> ahh yes, he's given up the drink hasnt he?



Partys off for tonight. Still tomorrow will be fun.
Maybe have one beer.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 22, 2006)

daaah! no fuckin' decent bottled beer at the off license - had to make do with a 750ml bottle of san miguel - which is...surprisingly okay - i always thought it was a crap beer.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 22, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> daaah! no fuckin' decent bottled beer at the off license - had to make do with a 750ml bottle of san miguel - which is...surprisingly okay - i always thought it was a crap beer.



Hi charlie, how are you ?
Hope you find some beer. Just about to book my hols again - guess where


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 23, 2006)

malaysia? is she a real woman? can she cook? 

not thinking of moving over there are you?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 23, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> malaysia? is she a real woman? can she cook?
> 
> not thinking of moving over there are you?



yes
yes
yes
and yes

- well she is cute
- Malaysia is a fantastic country
- the food is amazing
- and I have am idea for a bar out there. Even come up with a name.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 24, 2006)

good luck if you go for it


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 24, 2006)

I want


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 24, 2006)

to be


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 24, 2006)

the one to get post No. 990


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2006)

congrats fred!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 24, 2006)

lmao, one more and you would have had it surely fred? didnt  ddraig get it now?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 24, 2006)

nvm im being silly. i was looking at replies not post numbers :S


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 24, 2006)

WOO POST 666, this is my most evil post to date, yet very unevil at the same time.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2006)

you have to post again straight away to clense yaself!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you have to post again straight away to clense yaself!



Either that, or shrug of the evil catholic / christian slandering of the pagan sun god, as originally represented by the number 666.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh no....Jim's gonna be filthy for the rest of his days.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Not that I'm a real pagan or nuffink, but there's more to this than meets the eye.

"The Babylonians were the principle developers of astrology, as we know it today.  In their worship system, they had 37 supreme gods, and one of these, the god associated with the sun, was supreme over all the other gods ... they counted their gods and assigned a count number to each of the 36 lesser supreme gods, and then added up all of these numbers (from one to 36) and assigned the sum to the sun god. Now, if you have not guessed it by now, the sum of the numbers from one to 36 totals 666."







apologies for the FAQ busting image, but it's a great one.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 24, 2006)

Golly - still no beer.

Gag gag gag


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

big footed fred

ain't got no beer

oh dear, oh dear,

oh dear, oh dear.

(repeats)


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2006)

mwhahahahahaha i get to knoct it 1000 9if u look at it from the front like)


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

eh


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 24, 2006)

ddraig's overtired again.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 24, 2006)

"The ancient sages said 'Do not despise the snake for having no horns, for who is to say it will not become a dragon?' So may one just man become an army. Nearly a thousand years ago in ancient China, at the time of the Sung dynasty, there was a cruel and corrupt government. These men riding are outlaws, heroes who have been driven to live in the water margins of Liang Shan Po, far to the south of the capital city. Each fights tyranny with a price on his head, in a world very different from our own. The story starts in legend even then, for our heroes, it was said, were perhaps the souls reborn of other, earlier knights."

WOW !


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

Blimey


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2006)

i bloody wish strumps, got no draw and am going a beet loopy tbh!

 what i mean is although it might say 1001 next to my post, when u look at it in the list of threads it says 1000, yay!


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 24, 2006)

Wonder what it would have been like to have been one of the nine dozen heros fighting against evil.
And where was the bog ?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 24, 2006)

50 more mins and I can call my lover.
Still months to go before we can be together again.
Bugger all chance of being apart again I can tell you.
What a crap mistake I made there.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> 50 more mins and I can call my lover.
> Still months to go before we can be together again.
> Bugger all chance of being apart again I can tell you.
> What a crap mistake I made there.



Are those song lyrics?

If not, they should be


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 24, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Are those song lyrics?
> 
> If not, they should be



No I'm just feeling blue 'cos I want her around.


Shit I'm at it again  

<considers new career writing dodgy songs for boyzone type bands>


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 24, 2006)

lowenbrau - £1.65 for 66cl bottle. lovely.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 24, 2006)

carling, 89pence a can ... im so bored of drinking this shit, i shoudl stop.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

I will never buy carling again in my life after being forced to pay £3 per watered down pint at V2000. 

Sometimes corporations must pay a lifetime of consequences for the enforced liberties they take. 

(I will also never go to another V Festival. Prison Camp Pop!)


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 24, 2006)

nah - carling is crap beer. i can't stand it...on the same par as carlsberg.

asahi is well nice. 
for european, it's gotta be lowenbrau, red star or becks - which is on the heavy side.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 25, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> nah - carling is crap beer. i can't stand it...on the same par as carlsberg.
> 
> asahi is well nice.
> for european, it's gotta be lowenbrau, red star or becks - which is on the heavy side.



I like the odd carling now and again but it's newcastle brown if you want real top class booze.

PS just been speaking to you know who again.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

guinness - need guinness, can't have one as working


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

my favw beer at the moment is Kronenbourg Blanc, its fucking lush. but its so expensive. i have now only started buying Kronenbourg 1664 now, but i have some carlings i have to finish off. its so tough being a student


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe I'll poop to tesco for a couple of cans.

Maybe I'll just sod off to bed.

Maybe I'll post a troll thread first.
Got a good one lined up but then I did retire from trolling so maybe I'll leave it alone.

just had a nice chat to herself so I'm in a good mood.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll poop to tesco for *a couple of cans.*
> 
> Maybe I'll just sod off to bed.
> 
> ...


NO! and NO!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

if your going to poop in tesco - at least use the toilets


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2006)

*yay everybody! crossed the 20,000 line*

 





pats on backs all round


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

yay


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

now we really need to step up a gear


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2006)

ok but no bloody dredging or tnn please


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

spoilsport


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

the dolphins one went down well.....


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 25, 2006)

We did it?! Yay!


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 25, 2006)

And had it's fun moments too.

Those two welsh lasses called me again yesterday. Still withholding the number.
Crank calls can be fun.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> pats on backs all round



munkee! munkee!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

woo 20,000 next stop beating london


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> woo 20,000 next stop beating london



I think that may have to be pushed back to 30,000, as I suspect the London Forum are behind these supposed bomb plots, the disturbing rash of muggings and murders, police incompetence, and kidnappings going on in the London Forum, just to up their post count.  

Do you want the red pill or the blue pill?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2006)

hehe
so only another year to go then!
unless we all pull our fingers out a bit


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

which one is tastier? gonna go see if i can buy one of those nos dispencers today  heres hoping.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> which one is tastier? gonna go see if i can buy one of those nos dispencers today  heres hoping.



I recommend the red pill, like smarties, it's made from the red cochineal / carmine colouring of a million crushed beetles. As far as I know, it's still in smarties, as technically it's 'natural'. Anybody know if smarties have removed this 'natural' colouring, or if their latest adverts are just a load of dishonest bollocks?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 25, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I recommend the red pill, like smarties, it's made from the red cochineal / carmine colouring of a million crushed beetles.



Don't care how many crushed insects I eat - I just like smarties.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wooo Crushed Beetles


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

Yum Yum


----------



## rocketman (Aug 25, 2006)

Is this the right stop for surbiton?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Is this the right stop for surbiton?



Yes, the current fare is a million crushed beetles.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

and 500 posts on the wales forum


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

ive got 500,000 crushed beetles and about 500 posts on the wales forum, and bartering?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> ive got 500,000 crushed beetles and about 500 posts on the wales forum, and bartering?



stick your crushed beetles in the crushed beetle box and take a seat, 

but if the inspector gets on board you'll have to pay the fine yourself.

The current fine is being forced to stick your head in the crushed beetle box.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 25, 2006)

My welsh nutty phone call friend has just called again.

I quite like to talk to her - she fun 

Talking to her now - she's from merthyr tidvill and she's called Emma.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 25, 2006)

i remember a news report that people in merthyr steal white socks more than food.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 25, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i remember a news report that people in merthyr steal white socks more than food.



I'll ask her next time she calls. 2nd time she called I asked her if she was one of your mates winding me up.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 26, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i remember a news report that people in merthyr steal white socks more than food.


do they sell food in merthyr?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 26, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> stick your crushed beetles in the crushed beetle box and take a seat,
> 
> but if the inspector gets on board you'll have to pay the fine yourself.
> 
> The current fine is being forced to stick your head in the crushed beetle box.



the risk is mine


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> do they sell food in merthyr?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 27, 2006)

She just rang again but this time some pissed up guy was handed to phone.
Not that nice.
Oh well another disco cheese wedding party done. Cash in pocket and off to bed.
Night night.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 27, 2006)

|NIiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 27, 2006)

STRUMPS!!!!!!

Check our new baby out!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=175005


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 27, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 27, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> STRUMPS!!!!!!
> 
> Check our new baby out!
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=175005



 
Wow she's BOOOOTIFUL!! OOOoooOOOooooo!! I love Beetles. Cars bursting with character!
Give her a bonnet stroke from AuntieStrumpet?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a headache - ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## joffle (Aug 28, 2006)

Heres my two loveliesss, bit rusty, but roadworthy!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 28, 2006)

Ohh that snow one looks magical!


----------



## joffle (Aug 28, 2006)

That was christmas day a few years ago!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 28, 2006)

this is all getting a bit Gary Numan


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 28, 2006)

Heh. Loved that song.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 29, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> |NIiiiiiiiiiiiiight



morning


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

brunch time


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 29, 2006)

i just finished my hour long lunch break, this is so early for a lunch break.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a humous, apple sauce and mung bean bap for brunch

Yum  Yum


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 29, 2006)

i had a coronation chicken baggutte with some prawn cocktail crisps and a apple juice for lunch, baggutte wasnt amazing, the apple juice was good


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 29, 2006)

For breakfast - cornflakes

Lunch was chips and kebeb meat

Din dins - not quite sure yet but maybe tom soup at home or chicken malaya with rice from the local indian.

The chilli was nice.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 29, 2006)

fuck, reading that post made me forget about my dinner, fuck fuck fuck, tis been in the oven for 70 minutes :S


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 29, 2006)

too the take away i go


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 29, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> too the take away i go



just toying with that idea.
Maybe I'll post a pic of my snap (before i eat it as later may not be such a good idea  )

Chinese, Indian, pizza   huuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm choices choices choices


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 29, 2006)

damn that was better than what i had cooked.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 29, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> damn that was better than what i had cooked.



looking for ideas - what did you have ?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 29, 2006)

I ended up with chicken jalfrazi (do you spell it like that ?) with boiled rice.
The nice man tossed in a free roti. 

I love roti


----------



## joffle (Aug 29, 2006)

did anyone clock that we passed 1000?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 29, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> big footed fred
> 
> ain't got no beer
> 
> ...




That was it. If I didn't get it at least I get a mention.

But still no beer


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 29, 2006)

asahi in tescos - 2 bottles of 500ml for £3.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 29, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> asahi in tescos - 2 bottles of 500ml for £3.



Tesco is only a few minutes drive away and has a 24 hour off licence.

After I speak to Sulis I may just pop down.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> did anyone clock that we passed 1000?


errr, maybe, sort of, in a way///
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4965557&postcount=1029


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 30, 2006)

wooo just booked my tickets to amsterdam for the 15th-21st. anyone know good places to stay? i should really know as i used to live in the hauge for 9 years but never really ventured to dam.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 30, 2006)

I just booked my tickets to Malayasia for may 2007

7 whole weeks  


wooofucking oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 30, 2006)

remember to send me some recipes. 
i love malay foods.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 30, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> remember to send me some recipes.
> i love malay foods.



me too. come with me.
I know some great bars and all the best food.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 30, 2006)

i may visit you when you settle down out there! 
i haven't been to malaysia for 15 years but do remember how good and varied their foods were.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 30, 2006)

Where you going exactly Fred?
I had a great time in Malaysia last year.
Learned to dive. Good times.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 30, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Where you going exactly Fred?
> I had a great time in Malaysia last year.
> Learned to dive. Good times.



KL
Malaka
Ipoh
Taiping
And all over the place.
Maybe singapore

Got to have a look around Indionesia as well.

Went 2005 for 4 weeks and 2006 for 7 weeks.

Sayang Malaysia.

Charlie. If things go as planned you can stay in the spare room mate.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 30, 2006)

If you feel like getting away from it all at any time I heartilly reccommend Palau Tenggol off the west coast a coupla hours fishing-boat ride from the port town of Dungun. Tiny island - about 9 permanent residents, one beach, a dive school run by an excellent ex-cop from KL called Michael, and a couple of resorts (an upmarket one called the Tenggol Island Resort which you should avoid as it's pricey and the owner is trying monopolise stays on the island, a middle-brow one run by Mr Paul Wong (who's a fantastic chef), and a cheap-as-the-proverbial one in the woods at the end of the beach which is where I stayed).
http://www.journeymalaysia.com/MI_tenggol.htm
Oh, and they serve beer, too, cos Paul's Chinese!


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 30, 2006)

looks and sounds nice.

I like the shopping as well


----------



## llantwit (Aug 30, 2006)

Shurey a niche market, there, though Fred.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

A 400K FAQ ATTACK  

Not that I can speak mind


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 30, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> A 400K FAQ ATTACK
> 
> Not that I can speak mind



oops - sorry


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

post post post my children.......


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

I was happy in the daze of a drunken hour.....


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 31, 2006)

Are you sure ?


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

but heaven knows I'm miserable now.....


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

It's defintely not my leg, but as legs go, it's not a million miles from what mine looks like, but it's still definitely not my leg.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 31, 2006)

Din dins was nice.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

My feet are longer, and my calves narrower, so I'm increasingly convinced that it is definitely not my leg.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

i was looking for a job and then I found a job.....


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 31, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> It's defintely not my leg, but as legs go, it's not a million miles from what mine looks like, but it's still definitely not my leg.



You are well lucky it's just my leg.
I was just about to go to bed and I'm wearing sod all.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

but heaven knows....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm miserable now


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> You are well lucky it's just my leg.
> I was just about to go to bed and I'm wearing sod all.



Are you sure it's your leg? In the picture it's says it 'my leg' and then you asked me if I was sure. I understandably took that to mean whether you thought I was sure it was my leg or not. I wasn't sure, but after a process of logical deduction, I decided conclusively that it was not my leg.


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

in my life....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

why do I waste valuable time.....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

on people who don't care if I live or I die?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Down in the street there is violence
And a lots of work to be done
No place to hang out our washing
And I can't blame all on the sun, oh no


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

We gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher
Oh we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh no...
Oh no...
Oh no...
Oh no...


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

we gonna rock down to electric avenue


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Who is to blame in one country
Never can get to the one
Dealin' in multiplication
And they still can't feed everyone, oh no


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Out in the street...
Out in the street...
Out in the playground...
In the dark side of town...


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Rock it in the daytime
Rock it in the night ...


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

<c'mon fred, c'mon guests SING>


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

<more monkey more>


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 31, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's your leg? In the picture it's says it 'my leg' and then you asked me if I was sure. I understandably took that to mean whether you thought I was sure it was my leg or not. I wasn't sure, but after a process of logical deduction, I decided conclusively that it was not my leg.




It's my (fred's) leg. Still it may be in disguise


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

dammitt he's gone awol - now who's gonna sing?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

I really must go to bed now, but if you want a website of ultimate 80's songs, with all the lyrics for free, here it is....

http://www.afn.org/~afn30091/80songs.html


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> It's my (fred's) leg. Still it may be in disguise



thats right <said fred.....>


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I really must go to bed now, but if you want a website of ultimate 80's songs, with all the lyrics for free, here it is....
> 
> http://www.afn.org/~afn30091/80songs.html


aw but thats not the same as you singing them


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 31, 2006)

"Right," said Fred, "Both of us together
One on each end and steady as we go."
Tried to shift it, couldn't even lift it
We was getting nowhere
And so we had a cuppa tea and

"Right," said Fred, "Give a shout for Charlie."
Up comes Charlie from the floor below.
After strainin', heavin' and complainin'
We was getting nowhere
And so we had a cuppa tea.

And Charlie had a think, and he thought we ought to take off all the handles
And the things wot held the candles.
But it did no good, well I never thought it would
"All right," said Fred, "Have to take the feet off
To get them feet off wouldn't take a mo."

Took its feet off, even took the seat off
Should have got us somewhere but no!
So Fred said, "Let's have a cuppa tea."
And we said, "right-o."

"Right," said Fred, "Have to take the door off
Need more space to shift the so-and-so."
Had bad twinges taking off the hinges
And it got us nowhere
And so we had a cuppa tea and

"Right," said Fred, " Have to take the wall down,
That there wall is gonna have to go."
Took the wall down, even with it all down
We was getting nowhere
And so we had a cuppa tea.

And Charlie had a think, and he said, "Look, Fred,
I get a sort of feelin'
If we remove the ceilin'
With a rope or two we could drop the blighter through."

"All right," said Fred, climbing up a ladder
With his crowbar gave a mighty blow.
Was he in trouble, half a ton of rubble landed on the top of his dome.
So Charlie and me had another cuppa tea
And then we went home.

(I said to Charlie, "We'll just have to leave it
Standing on the landing, that's all
Trouble with Fred is, he's too hasty
Never get nowhere if you're too hasty.")


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 31, 2006)

Now that's a classic


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

used to sing that to my son charlie.....


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 31, 2006)

Taking my leg to bed now.

Night night


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

ying tong ying tong ying tong ying tong ying tong ying tong iddle I poe, ying tong ying tong ying tong iddle I poe

ying tong ying tong ying tong ying tong ying tong ying tong iddle I poe, ying tong ying tong ying tong iddle I poe. iddle I poe

Ooh Yingie chuckie chuckie ......


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

<to be continued for I'm off to bed also.....>


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 31, 2006)

Lmao@you lot.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

crazy bastards


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Lock them in a chocolate prison on a hot summers day, then take your seats, and see if they can eat their way out before it melts all over them. 

Nutters.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it my imagination, or has London just recently had the South East added to it  

If so, it's now about 12 million London / South Easters, versus 3 million Welsh (+ 1 monkey) 

(Bristol / South West has been trounced, so I have every faith in you, speaking as a wurzel monkey fifth columnist, apparently ).


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

we can beat london and the south east, WE CAN DO IT


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

oh and that happened weeks ago, glad to see us welsh are so observant


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

omg, people shouldn't bring a fucking crying baby into work, let alone when you work in a fucking call centre. i cant hear shit.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

If you're doing cold calling, trying sticking the baby on the phone, you might get a sympathy sale.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

haha, sounds like a plan but when i got the job i refused point blank to take it if it was cold calling, im happy to say people are calling me


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Good  In that case I don't feel bad about sharing this free service to block cold callers.

http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/tps/

I'm signed up to it, and the number of cold calls has dropped off significantly, but companies have to sign up to it for their numbers to be automatically blocked, and there are still too many companies who don't get the message that if you've signed up to a cold call blocking service, then you're going to be twice as annoyed if they still phone you up.

Being signed off sick they made my life a living misery, as the phone range through the day. I'm sure all the others signed off sick are having their lives fucked over just the same by unscrupolous companies who don't give a toss about the disruption they are causing to sick people.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

i'd really like to get within 2,000 of *them* by the weekend (less than a 100 off that atm)
and then kinda keep it consistant

who's with me?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

heres another one for you monkeeunit

fed up of paying for those outragous 0870 numbers 

http://www.saynoto0870.com/

type in the name of the company your trying to call or alternativly the 0870 number its self into the search engine and it will give you geographical number for it. enjoy


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

lets do this ddraig, i was also gonna try and get to 1000 posts by friday, so if i do them all in here we will make it easily, how ever i dont think im gonna make over 1750 posts in the next day and a half considering my average is only 3.4 per day


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> lets do this ddraig, i was also gonna try and get to 1000 posts by friday, so if i do them all in here we will make it easily, how ever i dont think im gonna make over 1750 posts in the next day and a half considering my average is only 3.4 per day



no i mean just to get to within 2000 posts so something like 20,700 or 20,800 to their 22,700 or 22,800 which it might be by then.
no need to go all out nwnm style , just think of some good threads and keep up the debate on the one's we got going on...


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah the three feathers debate is going along quite nicely as are the learning welsh ones, you know how to start good posts


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

ta muchly young jim, however i think the correct urban terminology is 'give good thread'


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

sorry sorry, damn ddraig you know how to "give good thread" i mean daaaaaaaaaaaaamn bitch


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i'd really like to get within 2,000 of *them* by the weekend (less than a 100 off that atm)
> and then kinda keep it consistant
> 
> who's with me?



I'm off to ummmm, wales, on saturday for a weeks holiday, and won't be within reach of a pc, but I'm doing my 5th columnist bit between now and then


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> heres another one for you monkeeunit
> 
> fed up of paying for those outragous 0870 numbers
> 
> ...



Thanks very much.

Every little helps


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm off to ummmm, wales, on saturday for a weeks holiday, and won't be within reach of a pc, but I'm doing my 5th columnist bit between now and then



but the important thing is your making an effort by at least coming here


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> but the important thing is your making an effort by at least coming here



And I won't be prancing about like a royal twat like I own the place neither


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

really? i do  infact.... i am Prince William the Royal vice patron of WRU

woooooooooo


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

wooo home time


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't drive over an screaming babies on your way home. 

I'm sure your tempted to by now after a day of it.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 31, 2006)

*hides cos munkee is coming to Wales next week*


----------



## llantwit (Aug 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> yeah the three feathers debate is going along quite nicely as are the learning welsh ones, you know how to start good posts


Do you mean I just wasted an afternoon in work repeating the same argument over and over just so we could beat the inglish at 'giving thread'? 


Fair enough.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *hides cos munkee is coming to Wales next week*



You're not very good at this hiding lark are you strumpet? cos I can see you right there in the quote above me  

What will you do if I move to wales and become welsh  

It may well happen, but not for a few years yet. Don't know what the welsh criteria for becoming welsh is anyway. In bristol, we adopt them as full bristolians after about 3 yrs, and they don't have to learn tractooorrr.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

ask kbt, he's going through the *tough* assimilation process right now


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

what with the bunfights, nonsense and even some good ol debate we are within the 2k zone peeps!


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 31, 2006)

My fucking bastard van.

What a time to break down - cunt !


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

i know a mechanic.


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

pg autos in llandaff north.he's very good you know.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 31, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> pg autos in llandaff north.he's very good you know.



But I'm in barnsley and the timing belt tensioner thingy is broken.  

Got a gig on saturday and I think I'll have to hire a van.   

Spend money


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> But I'm in barnsley and the timing belt tensioner thingy is broken.
> 
> Got a gig on saturday and I think I'll have to hire a van.
> 
> Spend money




yeah....................................he probably wont drive to barnsley..............................sorry.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> pg autos in llandaff north.he's very good you know.


  nice one!

this is the Welsh forum after all


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 31, 2006)

I pissed off so I'm going to the pub to get pissed up .


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> I pissed off so I'm going to the pub to get pissed up .



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

i may well be singing later - when I've done with serious pc abuse.....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

ah fuck it - a song b4 the abuse.....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

back in '68 in a sweaty club oh geno.....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

before jimmy's machine and the rock steady rub.....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

oh Geno


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

on a night when flowers didn't suit my shoes.....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

after a week of flunking and bunking school


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

the lowest head in the crowd that night......


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

a-just-a practicing steps and keeping out of the fights.....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

academic inspiration - well you gave me none


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

you were 'Michael the Lover' the fighter that won


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

and now just look at me well i'm-a lookin' down on you


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

no I'm not being flash its just, what I'm built to do


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

oh Geno......

ohhh geno.....

that man took the stage his towel swinging high..... oh Geno....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

this man was my bombers my dexy's my high.... ohh Geno


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

well the crowd they all hailed you and chanted your name....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

but they never knew like we knew me and you were the same


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

and now your all over your song is so tame


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

prrrrrrrrrrup - you fed me you bred me I'll remember your name.....


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

You Suuuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkkkkk !!!!! 




Get Off The Stage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

academic inspiration well you gave me none.... you were michael the lover the fighter that won....


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

well now just look at me coz I'm-a-lookin' down on you.......

no I'm not being flash its just what I'm built to do.....

<fade out to Geno chants>


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 31, 2006)

*applauds and throws some welshcakes at nwnm in appreciation*


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> You Suuuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkkkkk !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch it or it'll be rolf harris next


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

He's Welsh you know


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

post ya bastards or i'll sing when I get back


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

you can't beat a bit of wobble board


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

ah what about 2 little boys <ahem  >


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

1


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

2


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

2


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

we've gone over 20,701


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

= 5 (very orwellian )


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

4 legs good 2 legs bad


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 31, 2006)

all animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

i fell off my bike  my knee is bleeding, now i must go to the shop for food and beverages to calm my shaken nerves


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 31, 2006)

motorbike?


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

wuss.


get a pot noodle.there actually nice.


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

or a chicken and mushroom pasty.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

spinach and broccoli when it's done proper

Yum


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

nwnm you're gonna get us another telling off  for gratuitous posting


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 31, 2006)

We won't tell if you don't.  


*draws a veil........*


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

what kinda pencil you usin'


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

hope u made the offie jim


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 31, 2006)

A special arty type charcoal kinda one, nwnm.  



*does some shading...*


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

always knew you were a shady lady


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 1, 2006)

That would be Sadie...not moi. 


:angelwithhalosmilie:


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hope u made the offie jim



i always make the offie  and no it was jstu my regular shiney red push bike, had a few cans and tripped over my mates door step on to my bike while also attempting to get on it, it was all rather embarassing


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 1, 2006)

*sniggers @ Jim*  

Gnight you bunch of buggers.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

that helicopters back and louder than ever


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

im wet, at work, and miserable  ahh well last day


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 1, 2006)

woohoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 weeks holiday coming up


----------



## big footed fred (Sep 1, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> what kinda pencil you usin'



2B or not 2B. That is the question.

My head feels strange


----------



## big footed fred (Sep 1, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> all animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.



4 legs good, 2 legs better.
That old horse needs new glasses.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 1, 2006)

good morning fred.

what curry are you having for breakfast>


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

i wanna go home and have a curry, stupid work


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

i feel so alone, my team is having a team meeting for some actions that are coming into effect next week and as im leaving today i dont need to know about them, so ive been left all on my own to take calls


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2006)

walk out then! tell em it's your last day and you're off into the sun  
what they gonna do? sack you  
*disclaimer* i wouldnt listen to dole scum me if i was you *disclaimer*


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

well i only have 32 minutes left now, and if i pissed them all off it would make tonights piss up very arkward


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 1, 2006)

rain forecast in the mumbles for sat and sunday  

But then, it tried it on like that 2 years ago, and I went out to the shoreline and greeted the weather, and the rain soon stopped  

Elemental monkey


----------



## big footed fred (Sep 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *draws a veil........*



If that's one of 7 I'm going to get excited.


----------



## big footed fred (Sep 1, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> good morning fred.
> 
> what curry are you having for breakfast>



Good evening Charles.

Cornflakes for breakfast.

I chicken burger for lunch from a halal burger van in rotherham.
(it was crap and ended up in the bin)

Sweet and sour chicken for dinner
<Puts head down and admits> with chips.


----------



## big footed fred (Sep 1, 2006)

Replies: 1,221
Views: 6,484 
=
5263 non-posters


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 1, 2006)

anyone eaten curried goat?

its lovely.


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

had shark curry once


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 2, 2006)

ive had deep fat fried scorpion, i think it must be an aquired taste, was nasty.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 3, 2006)

what's the point of embossed toilet paper?


----------



## big footed fred (Sep 3, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> what's the point of embossed toilet paper?



Wiping your arse after the deep fat fried scorpion


----------



## nwnm (Sep 3, 2006)

knew there had to be a sting in the tail


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2006)

badoom tishhh


----------



## nwnm (Sep 6, 2006)

fank you fans


----------



## nwnm (Sep 6, 2006)

I've heard that now that there won't be a new animal series with steve irwin in it, they are going to fill the slot with re-runs of stingray.....


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm waitin' for my maaan <sorry - having a Velvet Underground moment>


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 7, 2006)

why the fuck is big footed fred banned?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2006)

He wasn't the messiah..........he was a very naughty boy.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 7, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> why the fuck is big footed fred banned?



Really.....where?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2006)

cos he went too far with his right wing bullshit, even if he recokns 'joking'
deserved imo


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2006)

I didn't know tbh....no clue what's gone on. Was just an excuse to quote Python.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> cos he went too far with his right wing bullshit, even if he recokns 'joking'
> deserved imo



Hello !!!!!!, If he pissed you off mate then im pissed at him too.....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 7, 2006)

Evening, The Strumpsville


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2006)

hello gals  hope u r both well this sunny day




<just look through his last posts init>


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 7, 2006)

my eye hurts, i dunno whats wrong with it, the bottom eye lid is red and swollen towards my nose and it fucking hurts everytime i blink/close my eyes/try to sleep/try to look at anything. feels like theres seomthing thats stuck between my eye and the eye lid like maybe a eyelash, didnt know they hurt this much. so... much.. fucking... pain... need... nos... to... calm... pain


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2006)

Haylz!    Ddraig!  

Evenin Jimmy. Don't do the blinking loads to try n get it out...if there's something there it may scratch the eye. Anyone around to check it for you, see if there is something in there? Maybe try splashing lotsa water in your eye?


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 7, 2006)

it's a sty.nasty but not as bad as leprosy.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 7, 2006)

a very flattering picture of me i know, just needed to get both eyes in for comparison, anyone think this is worth getting it checked out? it really hurts.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 7, 2006)

oh and its been like that for 2 days now, getting slightly worse today and more obvious that theres something wrong.


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

never mind - if you can do an impression of the Manics you can go on sty's in their eyes


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 7, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> never mind - if you can do an impression of the Manics you can go on sty's in their eyes



  Genius.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 7, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> oh and its been like that for 2 days now, getting slightly worse today and more obvious that theres something wrong.



yeah man,that looks pretty serious,my mate had two eyes as well ,and they had to amputate half his face.it wasn't pretty.


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

jim - I'd be more worried about the fact that the top of yer head is missing and you have to eat through your nostrils if I was you


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 7, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> yeah man,that looks pretty serious,my mate had two eyes as well ,and they had to amputate half his face.it wasn't pretty.



OMFG dont tell me things like that




			
				nwnm said:
			
		

> jim - I'd be more worried about the fact that the top of yer head is missing and you have to eat through your nostrils if I was you



heh nice that made me smile, cheers nwnm. my mummy (who i go for for all my medical problems) told me to go to the doctors, so i guess to the doctors i go


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 7, 2006)

no worries jim.
i get that loads. i scratch my bum during sleep and rub my eyes in the morning. seriously man, it can make you go blind.


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

no thats wanking


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 7, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> my mummy (who i go for for all my medical problems) told me to go to the doctors,



 


shit man???? your mother knows her stuff!

i'd take her advice.
except for the go to the doctors bit.

i'm almost a doctor and i say get some sleep.


----------



## nwnm (Sep 8, 2006)

did you just say get some sheep? Are you crazy? God knows what the poor boy will get in his eye!


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 8, 2006)

welsh lamb.

cures what ailes you.




did i spell ailes right?
probably not.
oh well.


----------



## nwnm (Sep 10, 2006)

:d


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 10, 2006)

Try


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 11, 2006)

nearing 1000, woooo. hmm i need to make a nice profound post for number 1000


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 11, 2006)

And you only have 2 posts to consider what it is your going to say!!!! !


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 12, 2006)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=177183

my 1000th post i feel was not wasted


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 12, 2006)

Lol congrats Jim!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 13, 2006)

i love coming home for a few days, my mum has wagon wheels in teh cupboard


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 13, 2006)

I bought those today as requested by my excited 7yr old!  





Sshh I've eaten 2...


----------



## nwnm (Sep 13, 2006)

they look smaller now


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 13, 2006)

They do!   




SSHHH 3 gone....


----------



## nwnm (Sep 13, 2006)

won't tell honest


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 13, 2006)

*slips nwnm a w.wheel*  Shh


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 13, 2006)

lol strum, there any left for your kid?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 14, 2006)

Bristol City Centre smells of sulphur, rotten onions and wee


----------



## nwnm (Sep 14, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Bristol City Centre smells of sulphur, rotten onions and wee


We could have told you that - thats why we live in wales


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 14, 2006)

Lol nwnm  


Eermm yes Jim   There's 4 left for her.  



*resists*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 14, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> they look smaller now



I always thought wagon wheels were a form of childhood currency, like gold doubloons or something, and that they are getting smaller, along with all other money, only reinforces that theory.

*prepares research paper*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 14, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> We could have told you that - thats why we live in wales



Now I'm back in the big stink, and feeling immediately ill again, I've decided this time that I have to move to Wales. I don't know how or when it's going to happen, or how many years it will take, but it now has to happen.

My dad even thinks I may be a reincarnation of some mad old bloke him and his mates used to get into political rows / discussions with, near where I was staying, back when he was a whippersnapper and before he dropped out of uni. 

Who am I to argue with that.  

*starts saving money*


----------



## nwnm (Sep 15, 2006)

you'll be naturalised quite quickly I think


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 15, 2006)

Munkee! Get a hippie cabin down here.  


Hey Jim? How's the gammy eye?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 15, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Munkee! Get a hippie cabin down here.



I know just the place


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 15, 2006)

Heh


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 15, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> you'll be naturalised quite quickly I think



Naturalised sounds good  

Glad you didn't say assimilated, I don't want to become part of no welsh borg collective


----------



## nwnm (Sep 15, 2006)

that'll br the romany in him


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2006)

awww croeso mukeeee!   
you just have to keep on ferverently posting in ere to blend in and all will be well, isn;t it!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> awww croeso mukeeee!
> you just have to keep on ferverently posting in ere to blend in and all will be well, isn;t it!



I guess I should at least learn how to say 'welcome' 'hello' 'goodbye' 'thank you' 'please' 'fuck off' 'yes and no' and count to 10 in Welsh. The basics of any language  

But when it comes to the more flamboyant aspects of the language I think I would really struggle. I certainly don't do the 'w' instead of 'r' thing, but I can't roll my r's very well and 'th's' often escape my tongue.

I blame my infant school teachers. As while they'd stopped burning left-handed people for being witches, I was 'encouraged' to be right-handed, which has been proved to cause all manner of speech impediments, as the language centre of the brain is wired up the other way round.

Luckily I was truculent enough even as a kid to refuse to be bullied, and fervently insisted that I was left-handed. While this means that I think I now sound like an intelligent Bristolian (a difficult enough task considering the accent ) I still suspect I would sound like a dim-witted Welsh man.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I guess I should at least learn how to say 'welcome' 'hello' 'goodbye' 'thank you' 'please' 'fuck off' 'yes and no' and count to 10 in Welsh. The basics of any language
> 
> <snip>


welcome = croeso
hello       = shw'd mae/ helo
goodbye  = da bo / hwyl
thank you = diolch
please      = os gwelwch yn dda
fuck off    = cer i grafi (go and scratch afaik)
yes          = ie
no           = na

1 = un
2 = dau
3 = tri
4 = pedwar
5 = pimp
6 = chwech
7 = saith
8 = wyth
9 = naw
10 = deg


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 16, 2006)

diolch  But how do I pronounce these strange wordings  

I'll have to pop along to a welsh meet sometime soon for a crash course in pronounciation, if that's ok?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> diolch  But how do I pronounce these strange wordings
> 
> I'll have to pop along to a welsh meet sometime soon for a crash course in pronounciation, if that's ok?



yes of course 
and i'd be happy to meet ya anytime in Cardiff for a sgwrs (chat) or lesson
try this with vocab on
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/vocab/show.pl/cy-en/www.bbc.co.uk/cymru/
can't find pronunciations yet


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2006)

and this 
http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/fun/welsh/Lesson01.html
it hurt my morning brain tho

another strange one
http://www.red4.co.uk/welsh/lessons/1/lesson1-2.htm


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> and this
> http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/fun/welsh/Lesson01.html
> it hurt my morning brain tho



omg  Just the front page looks more like a physics lesson.

I defintely learn things better over a pint.  

Once I'm back on top of the Bristol smog, I'll drop you a PM, but right now one more diesel fume filled journey would probably floor me.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2006)

that last one is what u want
has loads of lessons and audio clips
http://www.red4.co.uk/language.htm


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that last one is what u want
> has loads of lessons and audio clips
> http://www.red4.co.uk/language.htm



That's more like it.


----------



## nwnm (Sep 18, 2006)

so when u movin'?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeh, we'll have a welcome party!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 18, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> so when u movin'?



It'll be a year or more yet, as I've got to save up a pile of cash first to avoid ending up in bedsit land. I know I'll be a lot less ill around the mumbles, but my parents do give me a great deal of support at the moment, in terms of doing bulkier shopping, and more arduous chores, so I'll have to make sure I'm well prepared to live and function without that extra support.

The idea is that my health will improve so much that everything will be ok   but a lot of people with my condition do go into steep declines when left to fend entirely for themselves, so it needs to be well planned.




			
				strumpet said:
			
		

> Yeh, we'll have a welcome party!



Thank you Strumpet. I'll bring a big cake


----------



## nwnm (Sep 20, 2006)

from amsterdam?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 20, 2006)

I've started giving the numerous political campaigns I'm involved in notice that I'll be moving out of Bristol, which is a first step, as I don't want the mini-empire I've built up simply to fall apart in my absence (as unfortunately happens), especially as the nature of what I do is to help keep the various warring anarchist/socialist/ngo factions in communication with each other.

I can see a situation where I quitely maintain a foothold in Bristol, and retreat back into the Welsh hinterlands to plot the next phase of my political career


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 20, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> from amsterdam?



Now there's an extra special idea


----------



## nwnm (Sep 20, 2006)

when its spring again i'll bring again..... chillums from amsterdam


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 20, 2006)

MMMmmmm cake.   
MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm cake from Amsterdam.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 22, 2006)

WOO Jims back, just got back from holland, had a awesome time, what i miss?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2006)

we've lured us a monkey 
welcome back


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 22, 2006)

welcome back jim.
did you buy the vibrating fist over in dam?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah sure did charlie, you can pick it up when ever you want


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome back Jim.  

Have fun?!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2006)

we are slipping again you know! myself included 
after constant observation, we are still within 2,000 posts and hovering in and out of being within 1,800 but not for a few weeks now.

what sort of bunfight thread can we start?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 22, 2006)

ddraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaig


Ello.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> ddraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaig
> 
> 
> Ello.


ellllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooo luv, you well this eve?
look what we did!


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm good ty    How's ewe?   


 
Go us!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2006)

not bad, just had a balloon   
only 2,9odd to go, yay, then we'll have some peace


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 22, 2006)

Peace is boring!  

OOooooo I've never had a balloon...well not the type I think you mean.   



Been out? Going out?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 22, 2006)

Another 10 - 20yrs from now they'll be having to raise the Thames barrier every single day, at which point London will already effectively be in a flood condition, as the barrier only heads off the head waters, and not that which seeps round the corners. 

All the piss and shit will rise to the surface as the sewers flood. London will cease to exist, and the capital will be moved to Birmingham in a secret, but apparently, very real plan.

So if Wales can hold out another 10 - 20yrs, Londons post count will plummet into the tidal muck anyway.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> not bad, just had a balloon



hell yeah, i just had a ballon too. i love nitrous. and the new series of my name is earl started .

nitrous and earl. what else do i need..... weed and beer


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Peace is boring!
> 
> OOooooo I've never had a balloon...well not the type I think you mean.
> 
> ...


nah, well a bit like and then shop mission
what type u think i mean?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Another 10 - 20yrs from now they'll be having to raise the Thames barrier every single day, at which point London will already effectively be in a flood condition, as the barrier only heads off the head waters, and not that which seeps round the corners.
> 
> All the piss and shit will rise to the surface as the sewers flood. London will cease to exist, and the capital will be moved to Birmingham in a secret, but apparently, very real plan.
> 
> So if Wales can hold out another 10 - 20yrs, Londons post count will plummet into the tidal muck anyway.


i concur, well thought out comrade!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> hell yeah, i just had a ballon too. i love nitrous. and the new series of my name is earl started .
> 
> nitrous and earl. what else do i need..... weed and beer



not bring any back?  got some top top stuff here t'other day but it all gone already, goin finish the last in a sec as it goes...
holding out but looks like its getting better


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 23, 2006)

nah didnt bring any back, i bought my self a small 5 gram bag to bring back with me/send to me. but something happened to it, involving baccie, roaches and several smoking papers


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2006)

goodgood, at least u didn't ditch it yards from customs like i did one year caned out my brain


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 23, 2006)

yeha ive had to do that before as well. it sucks doesnt it.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 23, 2006)

and i cant find my lighter


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what type u think i mean?



Not the kind you can make animal shapes with? I dunno....


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> not bad, just had a balloon



Then you must mean the type of balloon used in surgery used to open up blocked arteries.  

Hope the surgery went well. Looks like you're feeling mighty chipper from it judging by the smilies.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Not the kind you can make animal shapes with? I dunno....


i got them ones as well! hehe
they sort of work


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Then you must mean the type of balloon used in surgery used to open up blocked arteries.
> 
> Hope the surgery went well. Looks like you're feeling mighty chipper from it judging by the smilies.


not yet and hopefully won't due to being a proper veggie, it's nittttttrrrouuussssssss


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nittttttrrrouuussssssss



Can't even finish the word you're so out of it, eh?

Nitrogen fertilizer  

Being sniffing those agricultural waste products again have we?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 23, 2006)

has anyone taken nitrous oxide and helium at the same time?

That would be so funny you would need a medical crew on standy in case you couldn't stop laughing as the squeeky voices reached fever pitch.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 23, 2006)

hmmm, never tried em both at the same time, spray some nitrous into a halfway blown up hellium ballon. you may have a seizure though


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 23, 2006)

first ballon of the day


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

Total Posts: 1,068 (3.99 posts per day)

woo nearly on 4.00 posts per day


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

and im there 

Total Posts: 1,070 (4.00 posts per day)


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 24, 2006)

I've come up with a good plan for moving out of Bristol, and to the Mumbles.  

First of all I've got to save until the pips squeek for the next 18 months or so. Then during spring/summer 2008 I'll move to the Mumbles somewhere, into furnished accomodation, initially for about 4 months, to see if my health really does improve.

If my health really does improve, as I suspect it will tremendously, then I'll stay, but there's a chance the my condition will just reassert itself after an initial boost, but if I settle in well enough, even if my health remains dodgy, then I'll stay anyway.

By planning to initially move to the Mumbles for a trial period, this means I won't have to bother so much with the annoying logistics of making a big move, and can initially just view it as a very long holiday in the Mumbles.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats Jim!  

Yayyyyyy munkeeee. Mumbles is  







(and 10 minutes from me!)


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 24, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> (and 10 minutes from me!)



In another year it'll start feeling more real that the move will happen, so for now you're safe  But now I've got a plan of sorts it's feeling a little more real already. I'll just have to find somewhere to start with that accepts six month tenacies on benefits, but shouldn't be too hard if I employ all my charms.

(I've already saved up for that cake and coffee )


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 24, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I've come up with a good plan for moving out of Bristol, and to the Mumbles.
> 
> First of all I've got to save until the pips squeek for the next 18 months or so. Then during spring/summer 2008 I'll move to the Mumbles somewhere, into furnished accomodation, initially for about 4 months, to see if my health really does improve.
> 
> ...



hey that's where i'm from. it's boring as fuck mind - just be prepared to get sleepy and lose all track of time. i found the whole lifestyle hideously slow. the locals are great but after seeing the same faces for the 100th time in 3 days and going over same fuckin' conversation, again and again and again....

okay, those are the bad points. good points is that the surroundings is scenic as fuck. you will need a bike or a car for such various ventures as public transport is shit.

mumbles can be incredibly snobby. if you don't land a psix months tenancy there, try west cross or uplands. i'm sure someone could help.


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks. The boredom factor will be an issue for me, as I've been raised in the bright lights of the city, but if my health recovers, then that will be a bonus bigger than anything I can currently imagine, and as public transport in Bristol is about the worst of any city as it is, then that's an inconvenience I've already learnt to live with.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2006)

good luck with it all munkee


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks. I'm off to get a prescription now, and early enough to avoid the places where I tend to get my skunk from, which doesn't half eat up money meant to be saved.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 25, 2006)

munkee  - bristol chippies, do they sell rissoles?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 25, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> munkee  - bristol chippies, do they sell rissoles?



not really rissoles, no, not that comes to mind, unless they've just not registered yet  

Some do really nice and proper pieces of chicken though


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 26, 2006)

my poor poor head, i dont remember a thing past 2am :S


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 26, 2006)

OOOooooo was it worth it Jim?!


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2006)

There is NO WAY that a load of TAFFs are going to get to 25,000 posts.

Not at this rate any way.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2006)

<<oops, double post>>

NO WAY are they going to get to 25,000 posts


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 26, 2006)

Watch n see mistah!  


*considers dunking HV's head down the bog but waits for back up*   



P.S. Keep on double posting eh?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 26, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *considers dunking HV's head down the bog but waits for back up*



Do it  Do it now


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 26, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> <<oops, double post>>
> 
> NO WAY are they going to get to 25,000 posts



In the scheme of things, it's already happened.  

*relaxes suddenly with a warm cosmic glow*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 26, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> <<oops, double post>>
> 
> NO WAY are they going to get to 25,000 posts



In the scheme of things, it's already happened.  

*relaxes suddenly with a warm cosmic glow*







It's like De Ja Vu or something.


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 26, 2006)

or something....


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 26, 2006)

*sniggers*


----------



## ddraig (Sep 26, 2006)

*proud*


----------



## nwnm (Sep 27, 2006)

whats been happening?


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 27, 2006)

Come on chaps, it looked to me (agreed an outsider) that this thread was starting to flag a little.

And do you really think that the double post was an "accident"

A bit of help from "over the water" (from a brother Celt I hasten to add).


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 27, 2006)

Ah, another Celt 5th Columnist, just like Munkee


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 27, 2006)

Aawww 
*puts the electrodes away and welcomes HV*


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2006)

<<swallows deeply>>

Cheers Strumpet. Thanks for the welcome.

Do you reckon you will get the 25,000 by CHRISTMAS then ?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

yes! YES we will....


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 28, 2006)

well tis taken us over 3 months to get to 1,355 posts, so if we have another 3 months to go, another 23,645 sounds easy enough to manage  thats roughly 262 posts per day just in this thread, come on lads, lets get to work


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> well tis taken us over 3 months to get to 1,355 posts, so if we have another 3 months to go, another 23,645 sounds easy enough to manage  thats roughly 262 posts per day just in this thread, come on lads, lets get to work


  you what?


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2006)

At the moment I'm pretty quiet at work so could probably manage to do quite a few, but I wouldn't want to do one after another as that's somehow "cheating"

However,

A bit of good natured (yet very short) banter could get the total soaring, I'm sure.


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> but I wouldn't want to do one after another as that's somehow "cheating"



Nothing necessarily always wrong to do a little cheating...

as long as it's all done above board...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

But I thought it just meant to get the overall Wales post count up to 25,000...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

But if it means to get this thread up to 25,000 too...

well...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

alright then


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

As in the long run, this is now a War with London...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> At the moment I'm pretty quiet at work so could probably manage to do quite a few, but I wouldn't want to do one after another as that's somehow "cheating"
> 
> However,
> 
> A bit of good natured (yet very short) banter could get the total soaring, I'm sure.


why thanks for your help in this endeavour


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

The 25,000 post thread, where we really have to get 25,000 post here too...

and apparently by Christmas


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Nothing necessarily always wrong to do a little cheating...
> 
> as long as it's all done above board...



yes...but of course, just not too gratuitous


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

...can be be seen as the underlying dynamo propelling Wales forward...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> But I thought it just meant to get the overall Wales post count up to 25,000...


yes, comrade jim has forgotten his briefing


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

...towards TOTAL POST COUNT VICTORY! over the primitive barbarian hoardes of LONDON (and now the South East too ) ...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> As in the long run, this is now a War with London...



we are slipping on that front!  'they' are creeping constantly to be 2000 in front most of the time


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

It's 3 Million Welsh vs 12 Million odd Laaaaadaaaaannnners and non-descript South Easterly Holiday Home Stealers (so I'm told  )...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

and in those circumstances a little above the board cheating...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

in terms of double posts, arguably legal use of individual posts for each separate sentence or point, staged flame wars, plain nonsense, and outright stupidity...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

is justifiable in love and war...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

or something like that...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

to be getting on with...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

to, for now, keep us within a comfortable 2,000 posts of London (and South East)...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

until the next time everytime decides to simultaneously go on a bonkers posting spree...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

which should get Wales above London for the first time...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

and before Christmas


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

even if we don't get this thread to 25,000 posts...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> in terms of double posts, arguably legal use of individual posts for each separate sentence or point, staged flame wars, plain nonsense, and outright stupidity...


yup!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

until we're drawing our (hopefully still in existence) pensions...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

and London has been washed away by the flood waters...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

more bunfights needed 

'politco' ones seem to work well on occassion


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

and the capital has been moved to Birmingham (as previously rumoured)...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

which, thank the gods of post count totals...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> and London has been washed away by the flood waters...



only a matter of time innit 
that's i've moved back in advance <taps nose>


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

will give Wales a new War, against a new Capital city, to complete the 25,000 post thread with...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> and the capital has been moved to Birmingham (as previously rumoured)...



makes sense wot with it being in the middle of engerlund dunnit


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

sometime around...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

2025


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> makes sense wot with it being in the middle of engerlund dunnit



Yes, and without a vast river running through it...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

which, to a get a perspective on what's probably about to happen...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

will literally turn the whole of the opening image of London...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

on Eastenders...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

to water.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2006)

I am stunned chaps


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2006)

Simply STUNNED


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2006)

This is more like it!!

262 posts a day HAH!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

that's the...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

spirit


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

this post gets this thead up to 1400 posts


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

which is a pretty good downpayment on 25k...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

and all it would take would be another quick run like this...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

to get it up to 1500


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

which is a nice rounded up figure...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

dontcha think?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm off for a little while now...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

as this 30 second delay on posts slows things down a little...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

but, hey...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

this thread is all about committment...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

to a principle...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

an idea...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

an most importantly of all...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

pointless, mindless, useless drivel


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

but before I go...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

this post, which be revealed in the next post...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

as having being the 22,300th post on the Wales forum


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

which means...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

and considering that...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

Wales could get the remaining...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

and now less than...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

2700 posts...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

in a demented nanosecond...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

beating London (and South East)...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

to the Grand Total of...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

25,000 posts...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

at the post


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 28, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yes, comrade jim has forgotten his briefing



ooh i thought we where just talking about thsi thread 

and lots of posts from you there monkey


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> and lots of posts from you there monkey



Yes, lots and lots of lovely posts...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

one after another...


----------



## kate44 (Sep 28, 2006)

general election ASAP


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

cheap as tax free chips they would be...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

if chips weren't taxed...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

they can tax just about anything they like as far as I care...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

but


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

not


----------



## kate44 (Sep 28, 2006)

whatever


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

chips


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> whatever



it's spelt woteva!

woteva


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

face look bovered


----------



## kate44 (Sep 28, 2006)

chirpy chirpy cheap cheap


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

where was I


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

oh, yes...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

i remember...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

blah blah blah blah pointless timewasting bollocks...


----------



## kate44 (Sep 28, 2006)

exceptionally speedy- wot kinda konnek-shun U got ven?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

and now...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> exceptionally speedy- wot kinda konnek-shun U got ven?



a fast one with speediness attached...

broadband something...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

and now once more, for luck...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

my lunch is ready


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

yum


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> chirpy chirpy cheap cheap



background music while I eat my meal, excellent


----------



## kate44 (Sep 28, 2006)

obb-vee-orse-lea butt my PUTA (also on BROAD-banned by ve weigh) ease avvin prob-leams Count Ting yor posts. watt say U?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> obb-vee-orse-lea butt my PUTA (also on BROAD-banned by ve weigh) ease avvin prob-leams Count Ting yor posts. watt say U?



When it works it works well, but the old copper BT lines can't always keep up, so when it works is works beautifully, but during peak hours (and when the U.S comes on line) it all seizes up.

It's on Plusnet.

Must eat


----------



## kate44 (Sep 28, 2006)

good/DA


----------



## kate44 (Sep 28, 2006)

ps good luck wiv th ffred


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm back


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> ps good luck wiv th ffred



ta  you gave give a tidy little contribution yourself just then


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm off again (down the shops this time)


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 28, 2006)

just come back from the shops and about to make a fried noodle dish with tofu and lots of peppers.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2006)

I've got fish pie (loving cooked by my GF) none of this shop bough rubbish

but the problem is, as she point out,

what to do with the milk that the fish is poached in

(We've got three cats and enjoy winding them up like this)

Shall we

A Give the milk to the cats


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2006)

or

B pour the milk down the drain (it's a terrible waste, I know but will drive the cats wild)


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2006)

or 

C A Suggestion that you lot could come up with


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 28, 2006)

A!!!!!  Don't be such mean bastards! Karma will bite your ass n all.   


Lol munkee and all your cute postage...heh bless.  

Hi Charlie!
Ello Kate (ta for the input even though it was weird speak!)


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

ello strumpet (not another one! ) as for weird speak- you cannot be sirius with this kinda stuff can you. i have just been listenin to deff (death?) metal with some younger folk down at the jolly tar in carmarthen. ive been banned for life from the 3 salmons (y tri eog ) mainly for thinking that if you have a big sign up outside saying open til 1am thurs,fri,sat it means same. i am so naive. bye 4 now


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 29, 2006)

so stoned, WOOO


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 29, 2006)

that took me like 20 clicks to finally get the post button


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

is it you or is it the puta or is it all in the interaction betwixt the 2?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2006)

welcome kate  Carmarthen eh? whatcha doing there? (if u want to tell us like)


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 29, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> is it you or is it the puta or is it all in the interaction betwixt the 2?



interaction betwixt the 2

deff that one, im having issues seeing now, and i dont know what to watch next, theres nothing new out


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

*residence*

i live in caerfyrddin as punishment for crimes committed in a previous life time. of course i dont mean the previous statement at all ( except for the i live in carmarthen bit) - it is my twisted idea of a joke. i just put the last statement in for the sake of clarity. irony is so unsubtle in these troubled times.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2006)

well i lived outside llanelli for a long long long time, surely my sins are worse than yours then


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

are you talking about watchin TV? i was lookin for some interestin comment threads on indymedia UK but it aint happenin today. looks like im gonna have 2 go home & go to bed. borin or wot?


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah im not aware wot my sins were but i take your point about outside llanelli. carmarthens not such a bad situation these days. on the other hand i got sent to a " british forces education service[BFES] boarding school" in deutschland 4 6years aged 12-18, must have been some almighty sins to qualify for that one& i still havent let it go nearly 30 years later.QUE PASA?


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2006)

Went for option A in the end   

Problem is, one cat now is struggling to fit through the cat flap

Funny as F@ck to watch though!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

just...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

a...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

few...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

more...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

posts...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

we...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

will...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

be...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

back...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

within...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

1800...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

posts....


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

of...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

London...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

(South East)...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

which...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

is...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

within...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

range...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

of....


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

STRIKING DISTANCE


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> Went for option A in the end



A was by far the best choice


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

now that I've started...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

this stupid run...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

of stupid postings...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

I might as well carry on...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

a little bit longer...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and get us to a new high...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and narrow the gap further...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

between Wales and London...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

(and those sneaky South East blighters )...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

We recently got to within 2000 posts...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and then held it steady...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

We could now get to within 1500 posts...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and hold it steady there too...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and so on...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and so on....


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

once the gap is finally closed...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

we should be able to hold our own...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

with our 'normal' supply of...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

mad rambling postings...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

amidst other interesting stuff...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

but it's closing that gap...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

with additional...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

padded out...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

gibberish...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

which...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

counts...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

until...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

that...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

gap...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

is...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

SUCCESSFULLY CLOSED


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

just a few more for now...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

to get us with 1750 posts of London...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

(and the South East )...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

a new high


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

I do believe


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and halfway towards...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

a new target of achieving a 1500 gap...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and then holding it there for awhile...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

I might do it later...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

or tomorrow...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

if i can be...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

bovered


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

but right now...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

I have some wise words of advice...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

to give myself...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and borrowed from...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

a cult childrens t.v programme


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and these wise words to myself are...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

.........................................


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

"Why Don't You Just Switch Off Your Television Set And Go Out And Do Something Less Boring Instead?"


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

but I've still got 10 minutes until my bath is full...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

which will be a fine reward to myself...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

for wasting half the morning...


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2006)

For gods sake munkeeunit, pace your self


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

on gibberring...


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2006)

Please Don't take the quest on yourself


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

gibbbbbeerrrrrrrrriiiiiiissssssshhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2006)

Remember, there are others here to help you


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

which makes about as much sense...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

anyway...


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2006)

> gibbbbbeerrrrrrrrriiiiiiissssssshhhhhhhhhh....



My God!!!

It's happened.


Melt down


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

as cockerknee rhyming slang...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

so it's not like they can come over here...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

(forget I live in Bristol for the minute )


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

with their cockerknee rhyming slang heads on...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

saying I'm taking bollocks...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

when they rhyme things with words like 'bollocks'...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and act like it's all 'normal'...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

well, I'll tell you this now...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

you rhyming slang cocknoid freaks...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

with your big flapping heads and gobs...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

there ain't nothing normal about it...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

cocknoid rhyming slang is for freaks which never learnt to talk proper...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and just make it up as they go along...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and act like they understand what the other is saying...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

while masking there inability to talk proper adult talk...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

with half-baked incoherent rhyming bollocks...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

just two more posts (including this one)....


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and it's... 22,500 WALES FORUM POSTS


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 29, 2006)

LMAO!!
I've got a headache from reading those posts fast munkee!  

Hope you're resting your eyes and fingers for a bit. Don't over do it we can't afford to lose you soldier!!


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 29, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> ello strumpet (not another one! ) as for weird speak- you cannot be sirius with this kinda stuff can you.



Another one? I don't think the world is ready for more than one of me...  

Serious? About this challenge?! Ohhhh yes we are serious. It's serious business, ask the munkee!


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Watt Eva*

i feel compelled to point out that strumpet is not an original name, but a word with meanings. are you siriusly telling me you take this stuff seriously when there is so much shit going on inthe world?

HWYL!- goodbye


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 29, 2006)

Well........I added a   at the end of my post. 
Says it all doesn't it?


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

i suppose ONE should write ONE instead of you to avoid confusion WATT!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> are you siriusly telling me you take this stuff seriously when there is so much shit going on inthe world?



This is one way to lighten things in between taking all the other shit seriously (which I do take extremely seriously, to serious degrees of seriously, seious campaigning )


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> LMAO!!
> I've got a headache from reading those posts fast munkee!
> 
> Hope you're resting your eyes and fingers for a bit. Don't over do it we can't afford to lose you soldier!!



That was just for starters  

Just so long as my connection works speedily I can knock out a comment every 30 seconds, and mid morning is about best, until the U.S comes on-line at about 1pm our time (9pm there time, ish).


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and I'm just going to knock out a few more...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

while my ultra-lush multi-organic-ingredient homemade pasta sauce reheats...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

by which time...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

the 1700 barrier between us and London...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

(and the South East )...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

will have been breached...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

for the first time ever


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

which this post achieves


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and just for good measure...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll leave you with this little rhyme about magpies...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

after which I'll eat my ultra-lush multi-organic-ingredient pasta sauce and pasta


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

..................................


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

A rhyme about magpies....


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

...................................


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

*One for sorrow,*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

*Two for joy,*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

*Three for a girl,*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

*Four for a boy,*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

*Five for silver,*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

*Six for gold,*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

*Seven for a secret*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

*Never to be told.*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

.....................................


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and for all you cocknoids who didn't get the hint...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

that's proper rhyming that is


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

PROPER LOIKE


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and now that my pasta to go with my paste sauce is just about cooked...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm off to eat once more...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

and just in time too...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

as my connection is starting to judder and seize up a little...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

now that the Westcoast of America is starting to wake up too.


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

10 PAGES OF MUNKEE NUTS


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 29, 2006)

god you must be bored


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2006)

no just a bit *over* committed


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

I am a bit bored now

and a bit *over* tired

requesting permission to leave deck, sirs


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2006)

at ease monkey m'lad
at ease


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2006)

The U75 server must think that it's broken with no posts added to this for the last 15 minutes


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 29, 2006)

*sniggers*


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

*hoe hoe hoe*

glad sum-1 still remembers how to snigger tee hee hee. irony is completely lost on me (knot) i am gonna go & cook sum gluten free pasta & eat it with some of that lloyd grossman pasta sauce that tesco got me hooked on by putting it on special offer a few weeks ago. thers even a picture of him laughing all th way to th bank on th jar. oh wott a victim of cap-EAT-all-EASE-mow i am. it does taste good though thus the addiction.this is an advert for th char-grilled med-veg one. pasta &sauce deffo not orgasmic but i will be having sum organic cheese with it


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 29, 2006)

i had haggis for tea.

it tasted sort of like the equivelent of black pudding and mashed botato.
it was lovely at first,but the taSTE did get a little overwhelming.

i had it with red cabbage ,spring onions and leeks cos i be welsh not scottish.

if you'ld like more details about my haggis PM me.





that is all.


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

*humm-ho*

not much point startin on th PM-thing.th call has bin made & this connection should be gettin cut off any hour soon, end of story.ill be cue-ing in th llyfyrgell for th foreseeable future to join in th generale computer fatigued sew-sigh-it-tea. i will probs get a terror-E-blay withdrawal sin-drome from knot havin a private per-sun-al PUTA/putain/who-care exocet missal. brains wandering time 2take some fluoxetine &take th boy home2 his bed-poor lad


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 30, 2006)

Morning

one


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 30, 2006)

and


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 30, 2006)

All


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2006)

bore


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2006)

da


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 30, 2006)

woo cardiff 36-20

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/my_club/cardiff_blues/5378824.stm


----------



## llantwit (Sep 30, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> woo cardiff 36-20
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/my_club/cardiff_blues/5378824.stm


I was there!!
A good time was had by all (non-wasps fans!), and a number of pints were consumed by me and my bro.
Also - saw KBT at the match, and he says he should be back from his self-imposed exile from the boards pretty soon!
Go blues!
(can't quite believe I said that, being a life-long Ponty supporter - but feck it, I live here now. Maybe one day I'll be able to bring myslef to do the 'Cardiff' chant. Maybe not, though.)


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 30, 2006)

I


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 30, 2006)

am


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 30, 2006)

bollooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooxed


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 1, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> not much point startin on th PM-thing.th call has bin made & this connection should be gettin cut off any hour soon, end of story.ill be cue-ing in th llyfyrgell for th foreseeable future to join in th generale computer fatigued sew-sigh-it-tea. i will probs get a terror-E-blay withdrawal sin-drome from knot havin a private per-sun-al PUTA/putain/who-care exocet missal. brains wandering time 2take some fluoxetine &take th boy home2 his bed-poor lad



Could you take a pill to remove the text speak while youre there?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 1, 2006)

Indeed! Bloody annoying..


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 1, 2006)

Thought I'd draw everyone's attention to the latest instalment in the 'Fairford Trials' saga. 

You can read a brief blurb on the Bristol / South West forum, here:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=179446

Or skip to the latest front page on Bristol Indymedia, here:
http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=25417


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 1, 2006)

Also, of interest, and related to this is the *Brize Norton National Demo* on 2nd December, in Carterton, Oxfordshire.

This is another demo seeking to draw attention to the massive array of Military Bases encircling us, especially around South West, Wales and West Midlands, where population is less dense, and the military bases roam free.

Of particular relevance is an apparent turn around in the approach of the National Stop-The-War Coalition 'steering committee', who until now have broadly ignored any National Anti-War Demo called by anyone but themselves (in London).

The result of which has been to alienate large sections of seasoned activists from having anything further to do with the STWC, and the feeling that the the term 'coalition' has been sorely misused in light of that.

Hopefully this marks a turning point in that approach, and people will be drawn back in, or at least, give this *National Demo* the support they gave to other National Demos around Fairford.



...................................................................
Here's the blurb, more details closer to the event:
...................................................................



NATIONAL DEMO AT RAF BRIZE NORTON (OXFORDSHIRE) : 2nd December

RAF Brize Norton is the base from which all British troops are flown to Iraq and Afghanistan, and where they return to (alive and dead). This national demonstration to the gates of the base is to demand immediate withdrawal of British troops. RAF Brize Norton is also being used to refuel American military flights transporting munitions between Kelly air force base in the USA to Ben Gurion airport in Tel Aviv, taking bombs to be used by the Israeli Defense Force in the current war in Lebanon.

A big turn out at the gates of the base will send a clear message to the government, and is an act of solidarity with the service people and their families who want Britain to withdraw.

ASSEMBLE 12:00 noon in Carterton, Saturday 2nd December 2006. Called by Oxford, Bristol and Swindon Stop the War Coalitions. Supported by Stop the War Coalition. Ring 07764563855 or Email: swindon_stopwar@yahoo.co.uk for more details.

OVERVIEW MAP OFCARTERTON:
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=51.7598&lon=-1.5931&scale=200000&icon=x
CLOSE UP MAP OF CARTERTON:
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=51.7598&lon=-1.5931&scale=25000&icon=x


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, this thread is all about war, so it seemed the best place for it  And the lingering war within the STWC is another layer of warfare to add to the war within a war on this thread. It's like peeling back the layers of an onion.


----------



## welsh_beauty (Oct 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Not sure what this thread is about but
> 
> *passes round some pot noodles and welsh cakes!*


 

yeh ino me nd all im v cunfused ne1 wana tell me wats happening?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 1, 2006)

I know what it's about now.....keep up that post of mine was ages ago. 
More text/bad typing.....joy.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 1, 2006)

welsh_beauty said:
			
		

> yeh ino me nd all im v cunfused ne1 wana tell me wats happening?



vis thrayd iz oil bout non(scents) and sub(textual) con(fusion)

ring ring the bell.  

beep beep. 



Doze thayt h(elf)?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 1, 2006)

Word


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 1, 2006)

oMG i cnt blv u sed tat


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 1, 2006)

(u)hu sayeed wrot en wren to (u)hu


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 1, 2006)

arnie whey...

ural nuts


----------



## nwnm (Oct 1, 2006)

"deth may noght make no comparisoun unto youre love" And whan this markys say the constance of his wyf, he caste adoun his eyen two and wondreth that she may in pacience suffre al this array.....


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 1, 2006)

*considers banging some heads together*


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 1, 2006)

Time to watch the concluding episodes of Lost  

And as it so far makes about as much sense as the last handful of posts, hopefully it will all become clear in the hours ahead.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 1, 2006)

OOOoooo those 2 episodes are fab! A million more questions to be answered though lol   

Off to watch one off new Cracker!!


----------



## nwnm (Oct 1, 2006)

there I was bringing a bit of culture to the boards and you 2 fuck off to whatch telly


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 1, 2006)

LOST is very, very strange.

I've got lots of electronic buttons I can push, but none of them make the sky glow white like a nuclear bomb if I don't press them  

Or will they?????????????????????????????????







*waits a while....*







*system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure system failure system system failure system system failure system failure*







HOLY SHIT  








*presses button*


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 2, 2006)

Hehehe how coooooooooool was it though!? Huh huh huh huh huh! Soooooooooooo many questions!!?!??!!!!


Can't wait for next series...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's a few thoughts...

The big electro magnetic explosion wasn't an explosion, but some kind of huge chemical reaction to neutralise whatever was generating the huge magnetic field, and so locke and eko are still alive somewhere....

The hatch they found, watching all the other hatches, is being watched by another ultimate hatch of hatches, which may or may not be occupied by the weirdo fake-bearded people, or is yet to be found by everyone...


The other ultimate chemical reaction question is....

Who will Kate end up with? Jack? Sawyer? or both?  


Do you know when the next series begins? They didn't say on E4.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 3, 2006)

bleedin londoners widening the gap again  

At this rate someone will have to do a bonkers run of posts on a permanent basis  

It's adding the South East wot done it.  

Does Wales have anywhere it can occupy by extension to even things up?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 3, 2006)

SAWYER!!!  *sluuuuuuuuuurp*   
I dunno when it's back on!!!!!!    


"MIND THE GAP! MIND THE GAP!"   
Wonder who is bonkers enough to posts loads eh?


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 4, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Wonder who is bonkers enough to posts loads eh?



Im all busy putting together newsletters at the moment, so I can't do any bonkers posting extravaganzas for a few days I'm afraid.

But I'll post the newsletter here too, as it's got loads of Welsh events in it too, and as it's an anti-war newsletter, using it to then help wage a war against london is like ying and yang in action.  

PS: If I look like either Jack or Sawyer, I look more like Jack, but I've got Sawyers mental eyes and attitude. More ying and yang   Sawyer hoardes medical supplies and guns for the greater good, I hoard lists and emails


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2006)

so how we doing then folks?


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2006)

well I would do a run of posts - but ppl get annoyed when they can't find their fave threads, and I'm arguing with lots of people about stuff on p&p <don't go there it makes lost look as if it has a plot.....>


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2006)

fair enough, go and learn em


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2006)

waves g'night to all and promises to spend more time here


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2006)

nos da


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 5, 2006)

*nos* da indeed


----------



## cesare (Oct 5, 2006)

Only 1805 to catch up with London and the South East


----------



## kate44 (Oct 5, 2006)

havnt really got much to say but i suppose i should post one for the hell of it just to show willing. thought i was gonna have to go to sancler today to get on a PUTA, but have landed in CAERFYRDDIN instead.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 5, 2006)

was gonna go out today somewhere today, but the weather is shit. bollocks


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> was gonna go out today somewhere today, but the weather is shit. bollocks


ditto


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 5, 2006)

and i just got up, good waste of the first half of the day as much as oi like sleeping i like getting up at a proper time to


----------



## kate44 (Oct 6, 2006)

glad i went to marros twice earlier in the week when the weather was good. also went to see children of men at VUE-new cinema in swansea, which was an edifying experience


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

so we're goin great guns atm


----------



## kate44 (Oct 6, 2006)

dunno bout th GUNS bit, butt YN GRET, IE


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2006)

ie yn wych 

under 2,100 to go folks


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 7, 2006)

OOooo I wanna go to the new Vue cinema too. Prob. next week sometime. Heard it's good.


Ello all


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2006)

ello strumps  thought u meant in the diff for a minute and got all excited


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 7, 2006)

Lol aaww bless ya guvnah. One day I'll pop up/over  

Yooooo ok?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2006)

bit ill today but it's my own fault  
ta fer askin like


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 7, 2006)

Ya welcome and aawwww...man flu?   



*gives ddraig a lil cwtch and a welshcake*


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ya welcome and aawwww...man flu?
> 
> 
> 
> *gives ddraig a lil cwtch and a welshcake*



ta, nah, boooooze n stuff


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 8, 2006)

Lol aahhh long as it was worth it eh?


----------



## nwnm (Oct 8, 2006)

god I feel like shit....


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 8, 2006)

Hangover?


----------



## nwnm (Oct 8, 2006)

<is there anyone I haven't 'done' on the xmas thread yet?>


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 8, 2006)

huh?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

wished a happy yuletide to init!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

is everyone in church today?


----------



## exleper (Oct 8, 2006)

this thread is stupid, as is anyone who posts on it


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> wished a happy yuletide to init!



OOooo thought he was working his way through the people in the thread!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 8, 2006)

exleper said:
			
		

> this thread is stupid, as is anyone who posts on it



DUH


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 8, 2006)

exleper said:
			
		

> this thread is stupid, as is anyone who posts on it



hmmmmmmmmm 

I haven't been on here in ages either!

Hope yer all fine and dandy. 

I'm manic as fek and keep waking up first thing in the morning with David cassidy's "How can I be sure..." song running around my head...fek sake!

Every bloddy morning for the past four or five days!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 8, 2006)

Fizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

Busy is good! I'm fine and dandy ty! Getting busier after taking on another job! Love it though. Bring it onnnnn.  

Nice to text ya.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

exleper said:
			
		

> this thread is stupid, as is anyone who posts on it


well your in kent so meh!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I haven't been on here in ages either!
> 
> ...


<waves>
hope u got rid of DC today  and that bombscare is less cross at fukwit job thing, tkae care tha both of ya


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 8, 2006)

*uses ddraigs other hand to wave on her behalf at fizzer!*


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *uses ddraigs other hand to wave on her behalf at fizzer!*


you've made me look a right mentalist now!!!  <even more than i was before>


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh s ok ddraig, tis part of ya charm.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 8, 2006)

exleper said:
			
		

> this thread is stupid, as is anyone who posts on it



yeah, and we all get to reply to your stupid post on this stupid thread, thus upping our post count as a multiple of your original stupid post.

So there


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Oh s ok ddraig, tis part of ya charm.


awww shuks


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> yeah, and we all get to reply to your stupid post on this stupid thread, thus upping our post count as a multiple of your original stupid post.
> 
> So there


 have i ever mentioned how much i like the monkey logic before?


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> have i ever mentioned how much i like the monkey logic before?



Yes, you have  and oddly enough, the above logic is exactly how money is generated in a capitalist economy, but with weird bits of paper instead of multiplied comments.

It's like two sides of the same stupid coin


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

the bastards  stealing and multiplying our coins/stuff


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> the bastards  stealing and multiplying our coins/stuff



Yeah, weird capitalists bastards, who have hallucinated money out of thin air, and the weirder thing is, that they take it all so seriously, and if they realised it was all a stupid hallucination of their own making, reality might just go pop 

Let's hope they keep those stern faces on...

If any of them start dressing like clowns we're in big trouble.


----------



## nwnm (Oct 9, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Hangover?


No just overworked


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> <waves>
> hope u got rid of DC today  and that bombscare is less cross at fukwit job thing, tkae care tha both of ya



<waves back @ ddraig and strumpet>

DC is here with me now...he just wont fek orf!

It's driving everyone in the home mental coz I keep singing or whistling it!

Over and over and over again...no let up!

Even after people have sent links for me to watch other equally annoying stuff to detract me from him.

Even the Badger, Badger, Badger, Badger, Badger, MUSHROOM, MuSHROOM thing doesn't work.

I have to admit though, even now and again the Gruffalo song takes over instead...but DC wings his way back! Pah!

Have a great week peeps and be veh thankful you do not live or work with me at this present moment in time!

xXx


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

hehe
<waves normally whilst strumpet ain't around to manipulate my limbs>


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

*...25k update...*

ohohohohoh 





xmas? pah! easyeasy


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hehe
> <waves normally whilst strumpet ain't around to manipulate my limbs>



*manipulates ddraigs left leg, wraps it around his head, and makes him hop around while sticking a finger, of each hand, up each nostril*

mwahahamunkeeha!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 9, 2006)

only 2000 more to go, we can do it


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> *manipulates ddraigs left leg, wraps it around his head, and makes him hop around while sticking a finger, of each hand, up each nostril*
> 
> mwahahamunkeeha!


*tries it and falls over*  ouch


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> only 2000 more to go, we can do it


awww poor student cannae count


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

it's actually 1,991 dood


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> *tries it and falls over*  ouch



I made you fall over too. 

You are a puppet on a monkey string.

*more mwahahamunkeeha's!*


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

london


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

smells


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

of


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

shit


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

and


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

wee


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

shit...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

and...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

wee...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

shit..


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

and..


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

wee..


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

london


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

smells


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

of


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

shit


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

and


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

wee


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

my


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

fair


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

lady.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

*sung to the tune of 'london bridge is falling down'*


----------



## nwnm (Oct 9, 2006)

<is this an attempt to out do my tnn posts or the merry xmas thread u cheeky munkee?> 

my fair lady


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't know what your 'tnn posts' means and the xmas thread smells like london


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 9, 2006)

Poor ddraig! Being manipulated that way, bless.....

LMAO@My fair lady! Munkee....you're very nawty. 



Evenin ya buggers. How r the trooops? 
*brings hot choc.*


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

everythings in order general strumpet.

Apologies for the ddraig manipulation, but you did put the idea in my head. I promise not to manipulate draigg's limbs again, as long as you don't either.

*sups on hot choc*


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 9, 2006)

Can't promise that soldjah! (he looked kinda funny   ) *ahem*

Oh btw.....


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 9, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUNKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Can't promise that soldjah! (he looked kinda funny   ) *ahem*
> 
> Oh btw.....



Fairy nuff. In that case I'll try to limit my manipulation of ddraigs limbs to waving at people, and not sticking fingers up both nostrils while hopping around.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUNKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!




Thank your very much. That's a big colourful happy birfday if ever I saw one


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 9, 2006)

There's a lil something extra for you on the LH thread...


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> awww poor student cannae count



i can count   im so sorry i let you down


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> i can count   im so sorry i let you down


i meant u was one out on the counting or some such, my maths brain died years ago


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

Long way to go to get to 25,000


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

Long...


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

way...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

nah not rly!


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

to...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

thanks for your help tho


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

go...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

tipperarry?


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

yer welcome!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

are you a Welsh?


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

zippadeedooda


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

Nah, and I'm not Welsh either


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

How many more miles, da'?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2006)

no probs, we'll sort u out a pass 
croeso


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

Are there many Welsh veggies?


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

Where'd you go, ddraig? Don't leave me on this thread all alone!


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, and what's croeso mean?


----------



## punkdr (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay, I'll get off now.... Sorry for the derail


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

punkdr said:
			
		

> Are there many Welsh veggies?


hope so but i doubt it, kids at my school thought i had green blood


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

punkdr said:
			
		

> Where'd you go, ddraig? Don't leave me on this thread all alone!


jus billin up mate, sorry!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

punkdr said:
			
		

> Oh, and what's croeso mean?



it means 'welcome' and you are...


----------



## punkdr (Oct 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> it means 'welcome' and you are...



Gee thanks  !


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

punkdr said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll get off now.... Sorry for the derail


nowhere near as bad as that munkee or no vowels


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nowhere near as bad as that munkee or no vowels



I could derail a freight train at 100 miles per hour


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I could derail a freight train at 100 miles per hour


 125 even


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> 125 even



150 at a pinch, as long as the wind was blowing in my favour


----------



## punkdr (Oct 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nowhere near as bad as that munkee or no vowels



Don't like it when people leave out vowels. Text-speak... brrrrrrrr. Gives me the creeps!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> 150 at a pinch, as long as the wind was blowing in my favour



we don't have trains that fast down ere  
just the bloody intercity for the last 20yrs


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 10, 2006)

punkdr said:
			
		

> Don't like it when people leave out vowels. Text-speak... brrrrrrrr. Gives me the creeps!



You're half way there already mind, to be completely text speak free you should have wrote...

"I do not like it when people leave out the vowels. Text speak; it makes me shiver. It also gives me the creeps!"

But then, the only thing weirder than text speak, is when people get out their dictionaries, so I completely and utterly retract the above grammatical corrections


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> we don't have trains that fast down ere
> just the bloody intercity for the last 20yrs



intercity is getting so old the blasted things are nearly museum pieces themselves.


----------



## punkdr (Oct 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You're half way there already mind, to be completely text speak free you should have wrote...
> 
> "I do not like it when people leave out the vowels. Text speak; it makes me shiver. It also gives me the creeps!"
> 
> But then, the only thing weirder than text speak, is when people get out their dictionaries, so I completely and utterly retract the above grammatical corrections


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 10, 2006)

punkdr said:
			
		

>



  

with 100 mph intercity knobs on


----------



## punkdr (Oct 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> with 100 mph intercity knobs on



 125 even


----------



## punkdr (Oct 10, 2006)

Right, enough munkee business for one evening.

Gonna hit the hay now.

'Night boyos


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 10, 2006)

punkdr said:
			
		

> 125 even



150 at a pinch, as long as the the wind was blowing in my favour.  

*I think we just discovered the world's first ever circual argument fake flame war *


----------



## punkdr (Oct 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> 150 at a pinch, as long as the the wind was blowing in my favour.
> 
> *I think we just discovered the world's first ever circual argument fake flame war *



Hee hee.. Agreed!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 10, 2006)

punkdr said:
			
		

> Right, enough munkee business for one evening.
> 
> Gonna hit the hay now.
> 
> 'Night boyos



awwww... and we'd just discovered the world's first ever circular argument fake flame war an' all... 

we could have gone round in intercity circles for hours.

*how was that for a self-perpetuating derail?*


----------



## punkdr (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay really am off now! *blows kisses all round*


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 10, 2006)

punkdr said:
			
		

> Hee hee.. Agreed!



Hooray  

night night


----------



## punkdr (Oct 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> awwww... and we'd just discovered the world's first ever circular argument fake flame war an' all...
> 
> we could have gone round in intercity circles for hours.
> 
> *how was that for a self-perpetuating derail?*



I'll get back on the intercity circuit with you tomorrow.   

10-4 good buddy!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

oh blydi el  

nos da punkdr


----------



## nwnm (Oct 11, 2006)

afternoon all


----------



## jugularvein (Oct 11, 2006)

sweaty scrotums


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 11, 2006)

so bored


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2006)

ain't neighbours on or soming?


----------



## kate44 (Oct 11, 2006)

noswaith dda ac hywl


----------



## nwnm (Oct 12, 2006)

bounce


----------



## kate44 (Oct 13, 2006)

dog food


----------



## nwnm (Oct 13, 2006)

biscuits


----------



## kate44 (Oct 13, 2006)

francais


----------



## nwnm (Oct 13, 2006)

letters <this seems to be turning into a word association thread>


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2006)

noooooooooooooooooooaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp





on friday 13th noooooooooooooooooooooooo <cries>


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 13, 2006)

oh no, whats gonna happen. freddys gonna get us all tonight


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 13, 2006)

*screams dramatically*


----------



## nwnm (Oct 14, 2006)

well we are still chugging along nicely towards 25,000 posts which will take us very close to london. The only thing that bothers me is the number of threads this close to hallowe'en


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't you worry, it's a sign from the sun god that we are blessed. Ignore those weirdo christians and catholics with their demonically corrupt interpretation of numerology, and we'll be just fine I tell ye


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 14, 2006)

*munkeeunit howls at the moon just to be on the safe side*


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 14, 2006)

Seeing as the goverment came unstuck on Friday 13th, with the chief of the army warning them to get out of Iraq 'soon', I thought I'd add to the numerology playing in our favour at the mo, and sent out a huge batch of Brize Norton demo reminders on 2nd Dec, just to rub it in, in a timely, numerological manner.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 14, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *screams dramatically*



*nudges strumpet to make sure she's still in the land of the living*


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> *munkeeunit howls at the moon just to be on the safe side*


u do that too?  
<joins in> awwwwwwwwwwwwwaawawwawwawawwaaaaawwooooooooooooooo


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 14, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> u do that too?
> <joins in> awwwwwwwwwwwwwaawawwawwawawwaaaaawwooooooooooooooo



I do howl at the moon, yes. 

But usually quitely to myself as I watch it pass by my window, or occasionaly more brazenly, depending on my lupine mood.  

I am a lunatic  

awwwwwwwwwwwwwaawawwawwawawwaaaaawwooooooooooooooo


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2006)

i find in the woods i just can't help myself


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 14, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> *nudges strumpet to make sure she's still in the land of the living*



Ow...oi was catching some Z's mun.  

*yaaaaaaaaawn* 
Evenin troops!  


  @ddraig not being able to help himself in woods.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2006)

nothin wrong with a bit of primal screamin mun!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2006)

evenin strumpet


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 14, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ow...oi was catching some Z's mun.
> 
> *yaaaaaaaaawn*
> Evenin troops!



Evenin  

Sorry bout the nudge, but I had to make sure you weren't still in the middle of being  freddy kruger'd, and only a good nudge can break the spell. Luckily, I'm the kind of person freddy kruger has nightmares about, but in a good way which is bad for freddy  so as soon as I nudge anyone who he's got inside the dreams of, he scarpers like the munkee fearing wuss he really is.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 14, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> evenin strumpet



Evenin ddraig.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 14, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Evenin
> 
> Sorry bout the nudge, but I had to make sure you weren't still in the middle of being  freddy kruger'd, and only a good nudge can break the spell. Luckily, I'm the kind of person freddy kruger has nightmares about, but in a good way which is bad for freddy so as soon as I nudge anyone who he's got inside the dreams of, he scarpers like the munkee fearing wuss he really is.



Evenin  

S ok it didn't hurt. I've never been freddy kruger'd, sounds....  
You scare freddy away?? You're magic!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not sure if it was freddy kruger's doing, but one time in my dreams they got so desperate they tried to nuke me , but they didn't bank on me climbing up a nearby mountain and using it as shielding, did they  

After that I travelled on a beautiful shanty boat with all the good people to a brave new world  

Dreams are strange.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2006)

evenin monkey


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 14, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> evenin monkey



evenin ddraig  

I currently picture you in the woods, with a laptop, howling at the moon.


----------



## nwnm (Oct 14, 2006)

thank god thats ALL he's up to in the woods


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

Happy 5,000 posts Strumpet


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Didn't even notice!! Heh. 

Thankyoooooooooooo magicmunkeee


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



You'll be howling at the moon next


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

*jumps up n down*  


*I think I've had too much Dr. Peppaaahhh*


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Thankyoooooooooooo magicmunkeee



You're welcome  

I am a magicmunkee, but all this virtual electrostatic internetisms interferes with my earthly powers.

I reckon I'm a cross between a leprachaun and a pixie.

Both magic, but pixies are tall like me, unlike those naughtly little leprachauns.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *jumps up n down*



keep on doing it. It's fun to imagine


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

I was thinking of elves.

Elves are tall, like me.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm an elven leprachaun.

A new breed.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

So you;re a magic Elfrechaun?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm jumping and burping from way too much fizziness in a bottle and I'm grinning    cos I'm a wee bit stoned.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> So you;re a magic Elfrechaun?
> 
> I'm jumping and burping from way too much fizziness in a bottle and I'm grinning    cos I'm a wee bit stoned.



Yes, I'm an Elfrechaun  

If you burp too much, all the gas will go and you'll stop floating, but the stoned grin might keep you elevated even if the burps deflate your bouncing bubble of jumpingness.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

That sentence made me


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

I've just got to work on that pot of gold, and I'll be a fully fledged elfrechaun.

I can already summon rainbows, so I'm half way there.

Or may elfrechauns don't have to have pots of gold, but just have to be able to summon rainbows???

Maybe I've had one guinness too many?

Or, maybe I could just have a crate of guinness at the end of my elfrechaun rainbow.

And, as I'm a new breed I guess I get to decide the elfrechaun laws


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

Heh you SO do.  

You've had too much guinness....I'm stoned....this could be weird PMP


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Heh you SO do.
> 
> You've had too much guinness....I'm stoned....this could be weird PMP



Ok then.

The first law of elfrechauns is to have a crate of guinness at the end of the rainbow, instead of being a weird irish leprechaun about things, and being all cagey about the pot of gold, I just crack open the crate of guiness, but only if the elfrechaun hunters have got a spliff.

If they haven't got a spliff, they don't get the guinness.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

Heh  







*smokes a transparent paper rolled joint* 
K this is weeeeeeeeeeird but


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

the 2nd law of elfrechauns is that if you don't pass me the joint before it's half burned down, then I sneakily give you the can of guinness shaken to bursting earlier.

It's a sly rule, but hey, I am half leprechaun, so I've got to have a few sneaky tricks up my 3rd generation irish sleeve.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

Dagnabbit ya sneaky bugger.  
I don't like bloody guinness  


*passes see-through spliff before it gets half way*


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Dagnabbit ya sneaky bugger.
> I don't like bloody guinness
> 
> 
> *passes see-through spliff before it gets half way*



Thanks for the see-through spliff.

The 3rd law of elfrechauns is that if you don't like guinness, I can magically transform it into your drink of choice, but the catch being only if you passed me the spliff before you said you don't like guinness.

Which you more or less did, so I can now offer you any drink you like.  

*tokes heavily to create a mysterious smoky hue around magical self*


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

*suddenly thinks of the caterpillar from Alice in Wonderland n grins*  

Yay! Eermm vodka please!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *suddenly thinks of the caterpillar from Alice in Wonderland n grins*
> 
> Yay! Eermm vodka please!



Vodka it is then  

'Are you content now?' said the Caterpillar.

*damned caterpillars hiding out in my guinness crate*


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

A man to snuggle me at nights would make me content enough to purrr but I am pretty content mostly til I let one close. My purr is on hold.  



*stonedly rambles*


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

I could snuggle you strumpet, but all I can offer from the distance of Bristol is mad magical ramblings and the occassional on-line flirtation, or maybe even both at once.

The question is would I make you purr, or would you growl at me.

*drunkenly rambles*


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> mad magical ramblings and the occassional on-line flirtation, or maybe even both at once.



  






Not many have made me truly purr...some haven't wanted to....but ermm you? No idea munks but the above ^ sounds great fun to me. And fun is where it's at!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

It's sometime before I move to wales, but who knows, we may click when we meet, or maybe we won't. It's just not possible to tell over the internet. 

Either way, it would be good to know a few people when the time comes for me to move, and I can magically ramble on madly through the night.

Spliffs definitely help to fuel the imagination too


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

Always got room for more friends. I'm sure we would click on that level. I get along with most people and you seem pretty personable  
Can never have enough good ones.


I LOVE magicnessessss.... 

Spliffs rock.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

I can be a good friend. I do like people. People usually seem to like me.  

I think a lot of magic is real, but in subtle ways, in how people can interract. 

Some people are very strange, like energy vampires, and I think sometimes that old folklore tales are about the different kinds of energy people have, all around us, which have evolved into deeper tales, stories and myths.

So nowadays I stay on guard against the vampires, and save my energy for the more magical people


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I think a lot of magic is real, but in subtle ways, in how people can interract.


I agree.  




			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Some people are very strange, like energy vampires, and I think sometimes that old folklore tales are about the different kinds of energy people have, all around us, which have evolved into deeper tales, stories and myths.


OOoooo interesting thoughts. Makes sense....
I (and my brother actually) seem in tune with people's energy. We can both tell (and we are mostly right, mostly) whether someone is a nice or really not nice at all kinda person within seconds of meeting. Seriously.  




			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

> So nowadays I stay on guard against the vampires, and save my energy for the more magical people



Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> OOoooo interesting thoughts. Makes sense....
> I (and my brother actually) seem in tune with people's energy. We can both tell (and we are mostly right, mostly) whether someone is a nice or really not nice at all kinda person within seconds of meeting. Seriously.



Yes, but it can be very mixed, some people can be very messed up, and give out very chaotic energies, but beneath their troubles be good people, but their own confusion drains the energy of people around them.

Unfortunately theres many people like that, and they tend to get drawn to me, because I sense their goodness and their confusion, and can't help but spare them some time, but I've learnt not to get too drawn in.

Healing is real, as it's about giving out good energy.

In another life I would have been a wandering healer.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

Heh what are we like eh....all drunk n stoned n rambling awayyyy.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Heh what are we like eh....all drunk n stoned n rambling awayyyy.



It stole a march on London though, none of them were up late rambling madly about nonsense, and so we're nearly now with 1600 posts of London.  

That'll teach them.


----------



## nwnm (Oct 16, 2006)

yay - we are no longer on 666 threads - the spell is broken. come back and post everyone


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> It stole a march on London though, none of them were up late rambling madly about nonsense, and so we're nearly now with 1600 posts of London.
> 
> That'll teach them.



another one that can't count! 
we're within 1400 now dood


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 16, 2006)

*staggers in after spending ages on pc for Job2 and waves sleepily*


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> another one that can't count!
> we're within 1400 now dood



No, it's definitely within 1600


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

I've got hiccups


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *staggers in after spending ages on pc for Job2 and waves sleepily*



goodnight strumpeter  

*hiccup*


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm not going anywhere yet. Am a bit hyper.   

Lol@hiccups. Are you drunk, munkee?!?


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I'm not going anywhere yet. Am a bit hyper.
> 
> Lol@hiccups. Are you drunk, munkee?!?



I'm a little bit drunk, but it's a product of attending a subversive political meet up, so it's hiccups all in a good cause


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

I haven't now hiccuped for about 4 minutes.  

I'm now eating an organic cornish pasty to celebrate


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> yay - we are no longer on 666 threads - the spell is broken. come back and post everyone



you lightweight, real wizards of substance post right on through the 666 pain barrier


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

munkee this...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

munkee that...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

munkee got the munkee chat...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

I haven't now hiccuped for over 10 minutes...

and that organic cornish pasty was truly lush...

I am cured


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 16, 2006)

Lol Yay!

MMmmm pasties...haven't had one for aaaages, think I'll get one tomorrow.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol Yay!
> 
> MMmmm pasties...haven't had one for aaaages, think I'll get one tomorrow.



Pasties are lush, as long as they aren't made entirely of dog's bollocks, as they occasionally seem to be.

Get a good pasty, and enjoy it, but be sure to push the image of crushed dogs bollocks to the back of your mind.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 16, 2006)

YEUW  

IF I get one it'll be veggies or cheese n potato n onion....no dogs bollocks for me.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> YEUW
> 
> IF I get one it'll be veggie....no dogs bollocks for me.



Good for you.  

That's why I eat organic pasties whenever possible, for as far as I know there are no organic dogs bollocks farms in the U.K

Making it a guarantee of quality.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 16, 2006)

Healthy boy! Organic is gooooooooooood. 
Shame it's so damn expensive


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Healthy boy! Organic is gooooooooooood.
> Shame it's so damn expensive



It is expensive, but I try to eat as much organic as I can afford, as it's sooooooo goooooood to be healthy in the long run.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 16, 2006)

On the subject of healthiness, tomorrow (7 minutes from now) I'm giving up smoking again. The last 3 months I've cut back to just half a teenth of dope a week, but been back on the nicotine to compensate, so as of tomorrow I'll be fag free, and not overdoing it on the weed neither, which is the conundrum I've been trying to balance for years.

*the guinness doesn't count *


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 17, 2006)

OOOOOooooooo good luck! You can do it, you're magicmunkee....elfrechaun!
 

I don't smoke tobacco, haven't for years. I smoke a little weed now n then but I'm a lightweight  heh.


----------



## punkdr (Oct 17, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> On the subject of healthiness, tomorrow (7 minutes from now) I'm giving up smoking again. The last 3 months I've cut back to just half a teenth of dope a week, but been back on the nicotine to compensate, so as of tomorrow I'll be fag free, and not overdoing it on the weed neither, which is the conundrum I've been trying to balance for years.
> 
> *the guinness doesn't count *



Well done, munkee! Organic and (relatively) smoke-free... difficult thing to do.


----------



## punkdr (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought I'd come back post-666 an' all that.

Happy to see this thread hasn't died!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome back punkdr!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 17, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> OOOOOooooooo good luck! You can do it, you're magicmunkee....elfrechaun!
> 
> 
> I don't smoke tobacco, haven't for years. I smoke a little weed now n then but I'm a lightweight  heh.




Thank you very much  

I gave up smoking for 4 years, but immediately started smoking copious amounts of dope, and reached a point, 4 years later, when I realised that although I'd given up nicotine, I was still addicted to the act of smoking.

So by smoking again, but cutting back on dope, I think I've untangled that knot in my brain now, so I think I'll lay off dope for a few weeks, so I just don't inhale anything at all for a little while, and don't confuse the 2 things in my brain.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello again punkdr  

I ain't a feared of the 666, the 666 is a feared of me


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm off to bed now, as a renewed non-smoker  

Think I'll get straight up in the morning and go for a refreshing non-smoker walk.

Night night all.


----------



## punkdr (Oct 17, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Welcome back punkdr!



Thanks strumpet! How are you this evenin?


----------



## punkdr (Oct 17, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm off to bed now, as a renewed non-smoker
> 
> Think I'll get straight up in the morning and go for a refreshing non-smoker walk.
> 
> Night night all.



Night munkee. You sound so full of resolve! Makes me want to go for a non-smoker walk and all.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 17, 2006)

punkdr said:
			
		

> Thanks strumpet! How are you this evenin?



I'm good ty! Been very busy tonight so am knackered now. Gonna go bed too. 

Night


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 17, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm off to bed now, as a renewed non-smoker
> 
> Think I'll get straight up in the morning and go for a refreshing non-smoker walk.
> 
> Night night all.



Atta boy!

Night munkee


----------



## punkdr (Oct 17, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I'm good ty! Been very busy tonight so am knackered now. Gonna go bed too.
> 
> Night



Me too. Night strumpet, night all!


----------



## kate44 (Oct 17, 2006)

another post for incremental progress towards the goal


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 17, 2006)

whats going down tonight peeps, personally im off to a mates for some poker, hope to scam some money as im feeling a tad broke a the moment but the likely hood is i will come away with less than i went with


----------



## kate44 (Oct 18, 2006)

flippin carmarthen/CAERFYRDDIN is dead mon&tues. HOWEVER tonite we have a gig at waterside sponsored by WAG/EEC


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 18, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> WAG/EEC



Wives and Girlfriends of the European Economic Community


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 18, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Wives and Girlfriends of the European Economic Community



yeah thats a crazy group of people


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2006)

Welsh Assembly Government init!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 18, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> Welsh Assembly Government init!



Was I half right then?  

And since when did government bodies organise gigs?  

What's going on?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Oct 18, 2006)

Are we there yet?!?!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 18, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> Are we there yet?!?!



We are 95.016% of the way there  

(including this post.)


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 18, 2006)

oooh how close now?




im hungry


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 18, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> oooh how close now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



95.028% (including this post )


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Oct 18, 2006)

lol


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Was I half right then?
> 
> And since when did government bodies organise gigs?
> 
> What's going on?


  all will become clear when u arrive...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> Are we there yet?!?!


no but thanks for asking mate!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> oooh how close now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can take a break u know


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> 95.028% (including this post )


nice one for tha stats   so is every post .012%??


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 19, 2006)

Bladdy hell....Job2 is keeping me SO damn busy I can't get on here til just before bedtime. ANyway, another post for the troops!  


*yaaaaaaawns and goes to bed* 
Night all.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 19, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nice one for tha stats   so is every post .012%??



every post is worth 0.004% of the total.

(including this one )


----------



## nwnm (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Strumpet (Oct 19, 2006)

+0.004%


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 19, 2006)

+0.004%


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> every post is worth 0.004% of the total.
> 
> (including this one )


ta for tha
so wot persetage ae we at overal now?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2006)

ang on. lrmme try work it out for a laugh


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ang on. lrmme try work it out for a laugh



so we're 4.752% away including this post! yay?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2006)

no that go to b wrong


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 20, 2006)

lmao nice one ddraig.... (+0.004%)


----------



## kate44 (Oct 20, 2006)

this is siriusly sealy


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 20, 2006)

Mornin!  














(+0.004%)


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 20, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> this is siriusly sealy



Not 'alf as silly as your typing.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> this is siriusly sealy



you are correct  

not since the days of IT'S A KNOCKOUT  

has silliness being taken quite so seriously


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mornin strumpet


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

this 0.004% thing has got me thinking...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

does it reveal an immutable law of the universe?


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

for no-matter how silly we are...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

how many multiple sub-divided statements, sentences and words we try to post...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

how many fake flame wars we flame into existence...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

we cannot alter the internal and universal law that each post is worth...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

(((0.004%)))


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

einstein would be proud...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

he was also a seriously silly man


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> he was also a seriously silly man


well he stuck his tongue out dinne!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 20, 2006)

(((0.004%)))


(((troops)))


I'm getting stoned. Aahhh


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 21, 2006)

damn you


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 21, 2006)

i want some, but at the same time im on a break. smoked too much over the past few weeks


----------



## Loki (Oct 21, 2006)

This thread is crap, it doesn't have anything like 25,000 posts.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 21, 2006)

Shuruup and keep posting Loki


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2006)

bore da! luvvly mornin


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 21, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Shuruup and keep posting Loki



spoken like a true general in times of war


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 21, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> bore da! luvvly mornin



It's a luvvly mornin here too


----------



## kate44 (Oct 21, 2006)

here it is also still morning, as to lovely its all fluorescents  in the library


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 21, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> spoken like a true general in times of war



Heh, just ordering Loki about a bit is all....


----------



## kate44 (Oct 22, 2006)

how about an adjutant instead of a general


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 22, 2006)

Nah just one of the troops...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 22, 2006)

just about to cook a big feast for my family...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 22, 2006)

I will be gone for sometime


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2006)

good luck, vegi i hope


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2006)

has the fukin rain actualy stopped or am i halucinating it?  
almost 2 days now


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> good luck, vegi i hope



Well, I'm making a big wintery broth with about 18 vegetable ingredients, so that part will be very entirely veggie, and partly organic. 

But there will also be a big plate of chopped chicken of the side, which people can add to the broth as they so desire.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds fab munkkeeee. Enjoy!


Still raining here...bloomin miserable looking outside. 
I'm staying in the warm...all cosy.


----------



## nwnm (Oct 23, 2006)

it always rains here - good for me veg


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2006)

chucking it down solid again


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 23, 2006)

Sure is... sheesh.

*wriggles toes in comfy slippers and slurps some hot choc. n smiles*


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 24, 2006)

it's sunny again here this morning  it's nearly november and I haven't turned the heating on yet. this is the mildest autumn I've ever known, and my birthday, a couple of weeks ago, was the first year ever I've walked around in a t-shirt at that time.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2006)

the final stretch troops 994 to go how


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 24, 2006)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

*yaawns, smiles sleepily and waves to the trooops then sods off to bed after a very long bloody day*


----------



## nwnm (Oct 25, 2006)

ditto <almost>


----------



## kate44 (Oct 25, 2006)

*political prostitution*

bore da fokey wokeys. just another post for the ffred


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 25, 2006)

is everything "political prostitution" with you, Kate?


----------



## kate44 (Oct 25, 2006)

*lets get sirius*

it could be for today, butt who nose wateva


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 25, 2006)

getting closer every minute, gonna over take london in no time


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2006)

Here yous go - you can have my 2000th post for the war effort.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 25, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> getting closer every minute, gonna over take london in no time



Even though London seems to be maintaining a 1700 gap, the secret weapon is that as the total post count goes higher, that gap becomes proportionately smaller as a percentage, even if it doesn't narrow in aggregate.

Stupid Londoners didn't count on that kind of statistical abberation did they.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 25, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Here yous go - you can have my 2000th post for the war effort.



That'll teach them an' all


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 25, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Even though London seems to be maintaining a 1700 gap, the secret weapon is that as the total post count goes higher, that gap becomes proportionately smaller as a percentage, even if it doesn't narrow in aggregate.
> 
> Stupid Londoners didn't count on that kind of statistical abberation did they.



thats some crazy monkey logic there, and i like it


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 25, 2006)

Kate44 said 'lets get sirius'

Okay then


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

any more of this solar system stuff and I'll sing mark bolan songs i tells yer - be warned....


----------



## kate44 (Oct 26, 2006)

alright then clever clogs lets get serious


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> any more of this solar system stuff and I'll sing mark bolan songs i tells yer - be warned....



Dare the munkee and the munkee dares you


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 26, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> alright then clever clogs lets get serious



Clogs are not never clever


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

I could have loved you girl like a planet.....


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

i could have carved your name in the stars


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

but it reelly didn't matter at all - no it really didn't matter at all


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

lifes a gas


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

i hope its gonna last


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

<you were warned>


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 26, 2006)

hi all
 I'm going to be a granny  twice! my son's girlfriend and my daughter its been a weird month all in all well year really at least life and death has been balanced out


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 26, 2006)

Doh...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> lifes a gas


as long as it's nitrous mate


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 27, 2006)

I wanna try that!

Im offr to bed....knackered,....

Night troops!  





*pokes ddraig and runs off*


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2006)

i got a bit u can have anytime darl

rubs poked bit and goes bed too


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 28, 2006)

It's nearly New Years Eve!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 28, 2006)

just bought three tickets to Wales Vs Pacific Islands. these games are so expensive.

Total Charge: £148.95

better be a good game at that price.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 30, 2006)

nov 1- day of the dead


----------



## llantwit (Oct 30, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> just bought three tickets to Wales Vs Pacific Islands. these games are so expensive.
> 
> Total Charge: £148.95
> 
> better be a good game at that price.


 
I just got three for the Kiwis (well, my dad did - same price).
The islanders should be a good game - although I heard that Wales was fielding a totally different side from that that will play Oz. Why's that d'ya reckon?
Is is cos the islanders game will be nasty and dirty and they don't want too many injuries in the '1st' side? Or is Jenkins trying to do a Graham Henry?


----------



## kate44 (Oct 30, 2006)

keep up the good work peeps


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 31, 2006)

It's Halloween! Spooky!

It's All Hallows Eve! Spooky! Spooky!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 31, 2006)

With all the tears and holes in my magically embroidered trousers now fixed, stitched and mended, the thin veil between the worlds of the dead and the living itself now begins to once more tear open. 

As the dead souls watch on, just fractions of a reality away from the world of the living, they watch and know that each stitch back into my embroidered trousers, represents also a stitch repairing the tear between worlds.

As they watch on, and shudder in ways that only dead souls can, some even claw at the veil between worlds, in a desperate attempt to remain in the land of the dead, knowing full well that their time in the land of the living will now be only swift and painful, but still they fall through the gap between worlds. 

Let the battle for the living, and to clear a path to a better place for the other lost, yet good, souls forced to inhabit the same nether world as the evil souls now pouring through that torn veil, commence.

The dead will die again.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 31, 2006)

ooh dear this is all sounding a bit harsh, maybe lifes like that....


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 31, 2006)

well, I'm not going to buy any dead souls ice-cream, they have to be dealt with harsh and proper.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 31, 2006)

spose your write innit mate


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 31, 2006)

Got a great stash of sweets n shit tonight from trick or treatin!   

*scoffs some choc.*


----------



## kate44 (Nov 1, 2006)

all like-minded people of the united queendom unite and fight the tryanny that is being imposed on us and in our name in afghanistan and iraq. and for fergin hells sake lets campaign to get those british subjects unfortunate enough to be on active service in her majesties forces home ASAP so that we can have a public enquiry and hang the expense (of the enquiry that is)


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Got a great stash of sweets n shit tonight from trick or treatin!
> 
> *scoffs some choc.*



mission accomplished


----------



## kate44 (Nov 1, 2006)

we are only at 1992. it is going take a long time to reach 250 000


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> we are only at 1992. it is going take a long time to reach 250 000



it's for the whole Cymru forum and its 25000, so not far off now


----------



## snorbury (Nov 1, 2006)

I want to see this thread finished and finished pronto


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2006)

snorbury said:
			
		

> I want to see this thread finished and finished pronto


or what? you'll move to mitcham?


----------



## snorbury (Nov 1, 2006)

balham was once part of wales


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> mission accomplished



Ohhhhh yes.


----------



## snorbury (Nov 1, 2006)

her wa go


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2006)

waves confusedly  
evenin


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 1, 2006)

Evenin


----------



## snorbury (Nov 1, 2006)

2000


----------



## snorbury (Nov 1, 2006)

2001


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 1, 2006)

*ruffles snorburys hair*


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 1, 2006)

go ospreys


----------



## kate44 (Nov 1, 2006)

ya mun, un go kobenhavn or...


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 1, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> go ospreys



Oh yeh........traffic was bloody manic round the town cos of them so they best win.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 1, 2006)

dont worry they did 

 Ospreys 24-16 Australia


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 1, 2006)

Was worth it then.


----------



## kate44 (Nov 1, 2006)

fank ve gordess 4 vat


----------



## kate44 (Nov 2, 2006)

another one for the road


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 2, 2006)

*plays with the tumbleweed....*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 2, 2006)

tumbleweed is a living thing...

It's about time someone played with it  

Poor neglected tumbly things


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 2, 2006)

*dumps a pile of tumbleweed on to munkeeeee's head and runs off*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 2, 2006)

*runs around with a headful of tumbleweed singing songs of tumbleweed woe*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 2, 2006)

*sniggers n watches*

You make me smile, ty needed it today.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 2, 2006)

my pleasure  

*sets up a stall selling tumbleweed*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 2, 2006)

*sets up stall next to munkee selling wind machines especially designed for blowing tumbleweed along dusty roads.....*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 2, 2006)

*attaches wheels and a sail to the tumbleweed stall, designed so it goes round and round in circles round strumpets wind machine stall*

*attaches leads to the tumbleweed*

*starts selling tumbleweed leads too*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 2, 2006)

*promotes the most intelligent tumbleweed to tumbleweed stall manager*

*sets up a chocolate cake and icecream stall upwind of strumpets wind machine stall, now that the tumleweed business is booming*

*declares a new vibrant urban economy in the middle of the desert*

*awaits hoardes of tourists*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 2, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 2, 2006)

*counts the stall takings*

*gives strumpet a slice of the profits for setting up the wind machine stall, inadvertently turning it into a fantastical tumbleweed merry-go-round*

*also give strumpet a free slice of chocolate cake*

*wanders of to bed in a cosy desert hammock in a nearby oasis*

night night


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 2, 2006)

Hehe  yummmm ty!

*sits cross legged on the floor scoffing her cake and counting her money*



Night


----------



## kate44 (Nov 3, 2006)

glad sum1 is getting some returns


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Strumpet (Nov 3, 2006)

*yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawns and blinks*

Mornin   
My 'tinternet connection is being wanky right now....no engineer til Tuesday either (pah) so if I disappear....that's why. I'll make up the posts later!


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 3, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawns and blinks*
> 
> Mornin
> My 'tinternet connection is being wanky right now....no engineer til Tuesday either (pah) so if I disappear....that's why. I'll make up the posts later!



That'll be the desert sands getting inside your microchips, from all that wind machine business.

*creates a new plastic coating for pc's made from cactus resin*

*sets up a new stall selling cactus resin pc covers*

*convinces a passing desert fox to look after strumpets wind machine stall in her absence with promises of free ice-cream*

*employees a family of prairie dogs to manage the chocolate cake and ice-cream stall, as well as giving them resonsibility for oversight of the other burgeoning array of stalls*

*rubs fresh aloe vera into parched desert skin and relaxes as desert business ticks along nicely*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 3, 2006)

Doh.....damn, building an empire affecting mah pc!  

Connection seems ok-ish for a minute....lets hope she lasts til Tuesday CApn! 
*crosses everything*


----------



## nwnm (Nov 3, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Doh.....damn, building an empire affecting mah pc!
> 
> Connection seems ok-ish for a minute....lets hope she lasts til Tuesday CApn!
> *crosses everything*


if it dies, write something on a brick and throw it at me - i'll post it for ya


----------



## kate44 (Nov 4, 2006)

watt is yew lott on?


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 4, 2006)

Opaite monsters are faster than lobsters....apparently.


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm supposed to be working.....but I'm here...... I may have to clean my windows next (excelling at the procrastiation, innit)


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 4, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> if it dies, write something on a brick and throw it at me - i'll post it for ya



Heh ok! (you not far from me then?)


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2006)

He's probably just got one huge superman arm from flogging all those political papers, kept suspended under his armpit.

It's a common phenomena.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 4, 2006)

Whenever I see that word....'phenomena' .....................
I want to sing "do dooooo dee do do, phenomena, do do do do."


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2006)

Doh! nwnm isn't the one throwing the brick.

I've confused myself


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Whenever I see that word....'phenomena' .....................
> I want to sing "do dooooo dee do do, phenomena, do do do do."




And you just did.  

Another phenomena


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 4, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one who gets confused!


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe nwnm has one huge catching arm which can be extended infinitely over long distances.

Maybe... just maybe.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 4, 2006)

Coooooooool


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 4, 2006)

<sticks head in briefly>


OI STRUMPY!!! 


<blows kiss ans waves>

Hope yous ok hon...i'm busy busy busy!

xXx


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 4, 2006)

*possibly misses fizzer but grins n waves back anyway and leaves a few xxx on a post it note and puts it on the LH door handle for Fizzers next flyby visit*

Me too! Nice to kinda see yooooooo, hope you're ok too.


----------



## nwnm (Nov 5, 2006)

<sees munkee unit's post, digs out a copy of Otis Redding's "These arms of Mine" and starts singing along......>


----------



## kate44 (Nov 5, 2006)

it murst bee sum pritty good sturf


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2006)

within 500 now troops
da iawn sbo


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 5, 2006)

WEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


*bounces up n down*


----------



## nwnm (Nov 5, 2006)

watch those bouncers - you almost had my eye out


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 5, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> watch those bouncers - you almost had my eye out



Is that the big boggly eye the size of a small planet, to go with the one superman sized arm, and the other huge infinitely extending catching arm? You are a strange looking fellow aren't you! 

but nonetheless with a multitude of superpowers, so I ain't complaining like.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 5, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> it murst bee sum pritty good sturf



oddly enough, the fewer drugs I take the more my imagination seems to go into overdrive.

Maybe I'm an alien.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 5, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> watch those bouncers - you almost had my eye out


----------



## nwnm (Nov 6, 2006)

<tries to avoid saying anything rude about strumpet's tongue> LA-DE-DA-DE-DA......


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol!

Nice avoiding.


----------



## kate44 (Nov 6, 2006)

i is on fluoxetine as a "precautionary principle" measure


----------



## kate44 (Nov 6, 2006)

bath and bedtime n tuff tutus 2 mr+mrs!


----------



## kate44 (Nov 6, 2006)

this is fun!?!?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 6, 2006)

woo party


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 6, 2006)

*tugs Jim's arm...*

Are we there yet?!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 6, 2006)

now now strumpet we can do this, only 365 left now (including this post)

party at strumpets when we make it


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 6, 2006)

*calls in the caterers and orders a bouncy castle and trampoline and bucking bronco*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 7, 2006)

whoever's driving this ship / thread / inter-dimensional vortex...

or whatever it is exactly...

can you pull over a minute?

I need a wee


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2006)

nwmn is driving. I didn't tug his arm cos he might crash n stuff. 
I want a wee stop too....


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 7, 2006)

are you going to pull over or not nwnm???

I'm bursting  

It'll only take a minute, otherwise I'll have to wee all over your lovely 25,000 post thread!!!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 7, 2006)

or you could wee out of the window, but hey one or the other


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> or you could wee out of the window, but hey one or the other



There's windows  

Where are they  

I can't see them


----------



## kate44 (Nov 8, 2006)

is we on microsorft wean-doze oar knot?


----------



## nwnm (Nov 8, 2006)

ok wee break 2 mins


----------



## kate44 (Nov 8, 2006)

*ennemis d'internet/enemies of the internet*

liberte de la presse/press freedom
de reporters sans frontieres/reporters without frontiers

1.l'arabie saoudite/saudi arabia

2.la bielorussie

3.la birmanie

4.la chine

5.la coree du nord/north  korea

6.cuba

7.l'egypte

8.l'iran

9.l'ouzbekistan

10.la syrie

11.la tunisie

12.le turkmenistan

13.le vietnam

c'est vrai ou non?


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2006)

eh?


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 8, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 9, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> ok wee break 2 mins



That was the first toilet break since this thread start travelling along in July.  

I hope we don't have to wait that long again till the next one.  

We'll all be dead of bladder infections before we reach the holy grail at that toilet break rate.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 9, 2006)

*sighs with relief*

Aahhhh better. 

Onwards and upwards!  


Well....upstairs...for now...bed, see innit.


----------



## kate44 (Nov 9, 2006)

parce que je ne sais pas-c'est vrai!


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 9, 2006)

just a quick hi guys, don't get on much at the mo',but still lurking, though i can't say I miss the insomnia see you later all


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 9, 2006)

i think kate44s gone crazy


----------



## kate44 (Nov 9, 2006)

*free your minds prejo-peeps*




			
				Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> i think kate44s gone crazy


thanks for the usual vote of confidence (not)


----------



## ddraig (Nov 9, 2006)

where the fuck are we   it's dark mate


----------



## nwnm (Nov 10, 2006)

SSSHHHH! we're under strumpet's bed. Don't giggle for fucks sake


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## nwnm (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Strumpet (Nov 10, 2006)

*passes welshcakes under the bed to nwnm and ddraig and wonders what they're doing under there...hoping they're cleaning and tidying it*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 10, 2006)

*snuggles under the covers and goes to sleep*
Night all  


*looks under the bed*
Night you two.


----------



## nwnm (Nov 10, 2006)

g'night gorgeous - got anymore welshcakes and sausage rolls, oh and a cup of hot chocolate would be nice.....


----------



## kate44 (Nov 10, 2006)

*artificial intelligence wanted*

anyone


----------



## TeeJay (Nov 10, 2006)

+1 post


----------



## kate44 (Nov 10, 2006)

*neath/PT shotblaster lying toerag*

i overheard him lying about interactions with me on the phone.
specifically he said that i phoned him on both phones, when i only had one number - amongst other more complicated stuff. and for the record- i did not "bombard" (!) him with phone calls.


----------



## nwnm (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Strumpet (Nov 10, 2006)

Hmmm


----------



## nwnm (Nov 11, 2006)

about that hot chocolate....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 11, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> about that hot chocolate....



boiled milk

*BLEURGH*


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> SSSHHHH! we're under strumpet's bed. Don't giggle for fucks sake


oh right!   is that why i keep crashing out random;y


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *passes welshcakes under the bed to nwnm and ddraig and wonders what they're doing under there...hoping they're cleaning and tidying it*


  lol
ta, bought some today as well  
munches another cake


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2006)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> +1 post


awww shuks


----------



## nwnm (Nov 11, 2006)

don't know about you ddraig - but I'm getting out from under this bed to watch the rugby


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> don't know about you ddraig - but I'm getting out from under this bed to watch the rugby



yeah, me n all, reckon strumps will let us go down t'pub?


----------



## nwnm (Nov 11, 2006)

probably, for a rest. She might want to tie us up again later though.......


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol oi u two...   




*kinda enjoys having 2 men under her bed but wont admit it*


----------



## nwnm (Nov 11, 2006)

<its the beatings with a riding crop you dish out that you'll never admit to love >


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 11, 2006)

*laughs nervously*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll miss this thread once its job is soon done, but I'm sure we'll find other excuses to keep talking occassional nonsense and shite on other threads for no good reason.


----------



## kate44 (Nov 14, 2006)

sure ting guvna


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2006)

We'll have to start a Wales nonsense thread. 

Eermm another one I mean


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> about that hot chocolate....



What about it...?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 14, 2006)

147 posts to go woooo


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2006)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nwnm (Nov 14, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> What about it...?


S'funny - thats what i usually say to you missus


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2006)

My how bold you are misternwnm!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 14, 2006)

Crumpet


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2006)

HAYLZ!!  

MMmmm crumpet....yes please....dripping and hot


----------



## nwnm (Nov 14, 2006)

and mouth watering erm errrr um.....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 14, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> and mouth watering erm errrr um.....



My mate the friendly frog...xxxxx


----------



## nwnm (Nov 14, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> My mate the friendly frog...xxxxx


ah but there's a handsome prince lurking beneath this green skin i tells ya


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 14, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> ah but there's a handsome prince lurking beneath this green skin i tells ya




thats the point, it shines through my friend


----------



## nwnm (Nov 14, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> thats the point, it shines through my friend


Ya mean I shine through your friend? but we haven't even been introduced


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 14, 2006)

I forgot this   ,   !


----------



## nwnm (Nov 14, 2006)

maybe we should all move into strumpet's place


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## nwnm (Nov 14, 2006)

aw c'mon strumpet - it'd be fun!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2006)

K  


*gulp*


----------



## nwnm (Nov 14, 2006)

yay! everyone over to strumpet's place. Bring booze, sleeping bags and things to be beaten/beat others with


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2006)

Lol! 

Eerrmm no beating implements!!


----------



## nwnm (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah you've got enough already


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2006)

Lol I have plenty of every day kitchen utensils you can borrow as long as you don't break them  

Me? I'll be making tea for everyone and baking welshcakes


----------



## nwnm (Nov 14, 2006)

and storing slaves under the bed again.....


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2006)

Ssh  

*taps nwnm on the nose with a newspaper*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2006)

Woahhh that's good! It works well


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 15, 2006)

grrr my computer is seriously fucking up. ever 3 hours it just fucking freezes and needs an hour to rest before i cna turn it back on again, really starting to piss me off. crashed 3 times today so far, if it goes again i might have to cry and go to bed


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2006)

*kicks Jim's PC*


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 15, 2006)

ya didnt help, it crashed again last night, think it might be time to look into investing into a new one.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2006)

ooooh oooooh
only 100 to go  

who's gonna get the magic post?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 15, 2006)

me me, i want it ME shotgun


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2006)

Lol oops sorry bout that Jim   



Lol@Shotgun


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> ya didnt help, it crashed again last night, think it might be time to look into investing into a new one.



someone down city rd sort ya out dude


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 15, 2006)

went down dinas computers on crwys road, that place is a joke, but its so close  will wander down city road at the weekend.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2006)

lalalalalalalala

doobey doo doobey dooo

lalalala

somehow i'm finding it hard to sing this to D&B...why would I want to I hear you ask?

Who knows...i'm having a senior moment and a smokeless one at that...real life is strange...give me altred states anyday.

lalalalalalal...


oooh oooh

<waves at da strumpy one>


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2006)

Heh you are a funny sunny one fizz!   

*waves back n hums along albeit belatedly*


----------



## nwnm (Nov 15, 2006)

<waits to be tapped on the nose with a newspaper again>


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2006)

lol

*beckons nwnm with her index finger...*


----------



## nwnm (Nov 15, 2006)

my....such long fingers you have...... <follows strumpet......we may be gone for some time  >


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

Oi!

We'll have none of that insinuation business!!   

*smacks nwnm on the nose with a rolled up paper*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

Lost!?!?!?


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

Lost have we?!?!?!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

PAH! My arse.....


----------



## nwnm (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah we can't have lost - we haven't challenged anyone  

oi strumpet - hit me baby one more time


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 16, 2006)

Come on Wales, you're almost at ten percent!!!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 16, 2006)

60 to go and counting


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

Really?!!?   

Mornin Jim


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 16, 2006)

yum yum


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm off out in a couple of hours, and while I really want that 25,000 post, to parade proudly around on my munkee belt, I also fully expect that grand, cosmic, euphoria inducing figure to have been reached upon my return.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 16, 2006)

'euphoria inducing figures'  

yum yum


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand...nothing.   

Oi you lot...munkee will have a strop if we haven't posted loads you know!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 16, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Heh you are a funny sunny one fizz!
> 
> *waves back n hums along albeit belatedly*



oooooh...I'm impressed! You picked the tune up very quickly hon!



i'm gonna get me jimjams on and watch crap tv now...think i'm coming down wiv summink. I would put th laptop on but it gets hot on my lap...


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

Ty   You lead well.  

Got mah jimjams on already! And I'll prob. watch a bit of tat on telly after putting mah lil one to bed in a mo.  


Hot in your lap?  *snigger*


----------



## nwnm (Nov 16, 2006)

THE CHALLENGE IS ISSUED - TODAY WE CONQUER THE BRISTOLS! IT IS TIME TO RID OURSELVES FROM THE YOLK OF YOKELISM! THIS IS OUR INDEPENDENCE DAY! <and only 2 more posts to go>


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2006)

its meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee init


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

Have we done it??!!?!?!!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Have we done it??!!?!?!!


we have m'dear, and before xmas and before friday!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg  

*jumps up n down LOADS*


----------



## nwnm (Nov 16, 2006)

you sound orgasmic - I think i'll join you...... aw fuck - I've got cramp......


----------



## nwnm (Nov 16, 2006)

2nd challenge issued! the race <ahem> is to 25,050 - lets whoop them bristol's one more time and then leave 'em to dry


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2006)

lmao  Bless....

Reaching the 25,000 felt orgasmic! Ish  
Well done everyone, we done it innit.


----------



## nwnm (Nov 16, 2006)

go gal - post all night


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2006)

nice one comrades


----------



## nwnm (Nov 16, 2006)

We'll get you elected onto our central committee....
We have quarterly meetings in the shoebox inside the shed at the bottom of my garden


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 16, 2006)

"she gave me headphones...said have you heard this sound?"

"i think i heard this one it's.....totally underground"


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 17, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> THE CHALLENGE IS ISSUED - TODAY WE CONQUER THE BRISTOLS! IT IS TIME TO RID OURSELVES FROM THE YOLK OF YOKELISM! THIS IS OUR INDEPENDENCE DAY! <and only 2 more posts to go>



Yolk of yokelism eh?

CHARMING!

For that remark (as much as I have a penchant for our Welsh cousins, I take umbridge at being refered to in such a way!)I declare all my posts null and void on this thread.

I shall be removing all said posts and demand a re-count until I get a public apology for this culturist insult!

I consider myself an ambassador of Bristol and have tried to maintain dilplomatic throughout the war, building harmonious relationships between our two great cultures. However, I cannot standby and let such a derogatory comment go by unchallenged.

You have until Midnight tonight to make a public apology and a promise to refrain from using such comments again or I shall remove the posts forthwith.


----------



## nwnm (Nov 17, 2006)

come off it - there were far worse jokes about us in the first posting war. Come over to the dark side luke - we've got bigger light sabres


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 17, 2006)

i didnt get a light sabre  i must have been ill the day they where handing them out


----------



## nwnm (Nov 17, 2006)

would you settle for a talking Buzz Lightyear?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 18, 2006)

yes, yes i would , but next time the light sabres are given out i want first pickings, and i want it to be red


----------



## nwnm (Nov 18, 2006)

is  red the new black? <that'll confuse darth vader>


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 18, 2006)

lol darths sabre was red.


----------



## nwnm (Nov 18, 2006)

red'n'black eh? Never had darth down as an anarchist meself.....


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 18, 2006)

come on, hes like THE anarchist, look at him strangling people with his mind, hes the anarchist others want to be like


----------



## nwnm (Nov 18, 2006)

I always thought that Bakunin bloke was a bit shifty......


----------



## nwnm (Nov 18, 2006)

hey guess what? we are up to 25,050. Bristols swiped again. I can now go to bed a happy man


the 25,000 post thread 
by nwnm 18-11-2006 01:01 AM   707  25,050


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2006)

Aawww I adore the Brizzle lot...well most of em


----------



## nwnm (Nov 18, 2006)

gettin' to 25,050 isn't as orgasmic as 25K is it. Never mind. Symbolic victory. From here we can acheive anything.....


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 19, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> hey guess what? we are up to 25,050. Bristols swiped again. I can now go to bed a happy man
> 
> 
> the 25,000 post thread
> by nwnm 18-11-2006 01:01 AM   707  25,050



Yes, but, this has always being a country bashing a province. Like a mad bear endlessly stamping on a tiny salmon, or something. Like that mad polar bear they used to have in Bristol Zoo. Must have been a welsh polar bear.  

Now you're done stamping on a minnow the eighth your size, are you ready to be a real welsh man and take on London, at more than twice your size?

If the answer if yes...

.. then have a free salmon from Bristol.  

Just stop the mad bear thing... or something...


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 19, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Aawww I adore the Brizzle lot...well most of em



I adore you welsh people too, well most of em


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 19, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> I always thought that Bakunin bloke was a bit shifty......



He was Marx's twin, separated at birth.

They had the same beard and everything


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 19, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> come on, hes like THE anarchist, look at him strangling people with his mind, hes the anarchist others want to be like



Hmmm... you've stumbled on something all true to here...

The contradiction of the anarchist leader in denial of their leadership role.

Except that Darth Vader was far from in denial, and loved every evil minute.

Best stick to being anarchists in denial, as that might be the reason they don't become darth vaders.... or something...


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 19, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> come off it - there were far worse jokes about us in the first posting war. Come over to the dark side luke - we've got bigger light sabres



That's true, initially I was determined to eat the brains of every last one of you...

But the Bristol cannibalism thing is now so last year


----------



## arronsmith (Nov 20, 2006)

?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 20, 2006)

arronsmith said:
			
		

> ?



it's a long story


----------



## nwnm (Nov 20, 2006)

hmmmm.... london...... <puts darth vader helmet on, changes direction of death star and starts plotting. Stay tuned  for future episodes......>


----------



## kate44 (Nov 21, 2006)

big it up !


----------



## nwnm (Nov 22, 2006)

keep on posting especially when their sleeping.... catch 'em up first


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 22, 2006)

Mooooooooooooooooornin

*yaawns*


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Nov 23, 2006)

*pops in for a moment to take a break from work*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 23, 2006)

*makes 2 Hardcore a cup of tea with a biscuit and spliff on the side*



Evenin' hardworkin' Strumpet


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2006)

How'd you know I was 'ere???  
Evenin munkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  

MMmmm tea...biscuits....spliff....good idea!


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> How'd you know I was 'ere???
> Evenin munkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> MMmmm tea...biscuits....spliff....good idea!



You seem to pop by for an early mornin yawn, so now it's gone 5:30 the chances are you'd be popping by again  

*makes an extra cuppa and spliff for strumpet, and hints at a hidden chocolate cake in the cupboard*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2006)

Heh true...am I that predicatable?   

OOoooooooooo CAKE!!  *goes to munkee's*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Heh true...am I that predicatable?
> 
> OOoooooooooo CAKE!!  *goes to munkee's*



Work routines make people predicatable I'm afraid  

But in other ways you're a star of the unpredictable   

*gets chocolate cake out of cupboard, and lets strumpet pick the chocolate flake bits off the top, while I look for the cake knife*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2006)

True they do....hate too much predictability. 


*jumps up n dahn with excitement and drools at the cake*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 23, 2006)

*cuts strumpet a huuuuuge piece of cake, and sticks at fat, ready rolled spliff on top as a makeshift candle*  

Enjoy!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2006)

*scoffs the cake then shares the 'candle'*  


Ty


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 24, 2006)

Mornin  

*yawns*

Not work, I'm afraid, but a homeopathic appointment


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Nov 24, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> *makes 2 Hardcore a cup of tea with a biscuit and spliff on the side*



You read my mind!  Working again.......any chance of some more?


----------



## nwnm (Nov 24, 2006)

he's a generous munkee inn'e?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 25, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> You read my mind!  Working again.......any chance of some more?



There's more tea in the pot, and you'll find my stash in the little ornate box on the shelf, so help yourself while I'm at the shops.  

Just don't nick the stereo, and T.V while I'm gone


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Nov 25, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> There's more tea in the pot, and you'll find my stash in the little ornate box on the shelf, so help yourself while I'm at the shops.
> 
> Just don't nick the stereo, and T.V while I'm gone



Aww shucks, you know how to keep a hard-workin' gel happy  

Everything is just as you left it, don't worry (I resisted the temptation to be a nosey parker and have a root around in your drawers   )


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 25, 2006)

Evernin  



hey munks...how'd homeopath go? I got me one of them, funky ain't they...


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> hey munks...how'd homeopath go? I got me one of them, funky ain't they...



Hiya strumps,

I've been seeing a homeopath now for about a year, and got referred by the GP, as he's quite an open minded one. I was very sceptical of it, tbh, but I know there's a lot of anecdotal evidence that it works for some things.

My condition is very entrenched, and is both constant chronic pain and chronic fatigue. Firstly I was treated with euphrasia, and was surprised to find my lower level pains dropped away, but my higher level pain was untouched.

This worked for awhile, but I soon found I couldn't do anything beyond resting, without suddely hitting the brick wall of that high level pain. Not even basis chores, so I stopped taking it.

I'm now on carbo vegetablis, which is more for fatigue, and that's worked a little. Instead of my condition being polarised between chronic pain, and chronic fatigue, they are now more like the same set of exhausting symptoms.

That's an improvement, but I'm still quite ill overall.

Next I'll be trying the euphrasia and carbo vegetablis in combination, at a much weaker treatment of euphrasia (for them meaning a stronger dilution), to see if I can avoid that jolt effect up to my high level pain being repeated.

Which could be interesting, as if this fails, after nearly 5 yrs of being signed off, I'll finally look at taking some more heavy duty mainstream treatments, so that I can hopefully function and get a job.

Fingers crossed and touching wood.

(that was a long post )


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

Mornin munkeeeeeeee. (still morning to me  I had a yummy lay in!)
I don't see mine often, just knowing he is there for treatment if needed is good. I cannot begin to understand what it's like to live with pain all the time. Your attitude is remarkable and admirable....well to me anyway.  

Hope your Sunday is lovely  



*crosses everything and touches her wooden head for LOADS of luck*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you  


At the peak of my illness, about mid 2003, I'd reached the point where I was maxing out on household painkillers, and could've asked for as much morphine as I wanted, and would've have got it, which was also the next step.

Instead I bit the bullet, and not only avoided the morphine and other opiates, but also began reducing how many painkillers I was taking. I'm not quite sure how I managed that looking back.

The one thing I've held in reserve is amiltryptiline, which was initially devised an an anti-drepressant, but at a 10% dose seems to work well for muscle pain, without the anti-depressant effect

And as it's not an opiate based treatment, I'm willing to take it, as the last thing I want is to become a prescription based smack addict, as is unfortunately common with these pain conditions.


PS: If your head is made of wood, it is surely the finest of oak


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

Sounds like a good reserve.  


Finest oak? Lol ta..


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

grafted from the oldest oak in sherwood forest  

(or it's Welsh equivalent  )


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

i just...


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

have to do this...


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

gwan..........


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

and i know some people...


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

think this is a very silly game...


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

*sniggers*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

which it most defintely is


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

but this little flurry of posts...


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

But fukinell....


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

brings us within...


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

.........it's fun!


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

1500 Posts Of London!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

Also....


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

you're great to......


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

........play silly games with!


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

Oi! Strumpet


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

Pmp


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

In case you were wondering...


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

I was


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

..what my munkee features look like, and haven't seen it yet, there's a shadowy mugshot of me on this thread...
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=183619


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

page 7...


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

I think I saw a picture of you on here once, on a beach with shades on


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh heh....ello


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

i must be doing ok, nobodys gone screaming out the electronic door yet after seeing my face


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm going to bed, safe in the knowledge than London is now less than 1500 posts ahead.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 27, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I think I saw a picture of you on here once, on a beach with shades on



Wasn't me


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 27, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> i must be doing ok, nobodys gone screaming out the electronic door yet after seeing my face



Nope, not seen anyone running.  

Night munkeeeeeeee, sleep well.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Nope, not seen anyone running.



I even get a wink


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

aren't i the lucky man munkee


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

so what do you look like then strumpet?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

you don't have to post a picture... but give me a clue...


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

i know you wear your hair in pigtails sometimes...


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

because i've pulled them a couple of times... and then run off


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol indeed you have.   

My hair is long enough for pigtails so I guess you're right there-ish. 
Long dark hair, blue eyes and ermm...well....  *squirms* ...yeh that's bout it.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

Any woman who can *squirm* sounds like my kind of woman  

The rest sounds great too  

Just what the munkee doctor would have ordered  

*resists temptation to pull strumpets pigtails and run off*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 27, 2006)

*throws a rock at munkee as he flees* 


Wonder how close we are to victory now?! What is victory...what are we fighting against btw.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *throws a rock at munkee as he flees*
> 
> 
> Wonder how close we are to victory now?! What is victory...what are we fighting against btw.



But I didn't pull your pigtails in the end, I nearly did, but pulled my hand away at the last minute, and tried desperately hard to be a gentleman instead  

I'm consigned to forever to a pervy pigtail pulling munkee perve  

I've lost track of what victory is, I think it's just about being silly on stupid threads until London loses face for being so serious and Londony about everything.

It's become a game of psychological warfare and London is losing


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 27, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> But I didn't pull your pigtails in the end, I nearly did, but pulled my hand away at the last minute, and tried desperately hard to be a gentleman instead


I know...I just wanted to throw a rockatcha.   (purposely missed btw) 




			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I've lost track of what victory is, I think it's just about being silly on stupid threads until London loses face for being so *serious and Londony about everything.*



 Lol


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 27, 2006)

Oi...all this ruddy violence, whats up bitches?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I know...I just wanted to throw a rockatcha.   (purposely missed btw)



That's alright then.  I want let just anyone throws rocks at me you know, only people I really like.  The weird thing about having a pain condition is that certain kinds of rough and tumble become a lot more bearable and fun  

Just please don't aim for the head or below the belt.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Oi...all this ruddy violence, whats up bitches?



Yay  It's Haylz from Waylz


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok munks. Deal.  



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaylz


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 27, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ok munks. Deal.



Ok. Deal  

None of the silly foam bricks mind. 

Munkeeunit is man enough to deal with a proper bit of masonry being chucked my way


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't want this thread to die.  

It's my mad, demented friend  

Can't we at least have a big drunken wake and then burn it.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Can't we at least have a big drunken wake and then burn it.









Burn thread burn


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2006)

*Munkeeunit getting drunk while burning the 25,000 post thread in honour of it's life and death*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2006)

*The spirit of the 25,000 post thread rising back into the cosmos where it can from, to be reborn elsewhere*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 30, 2006)

Lol who you talking to ya silly munkeeee


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol who you talking to ya silly munkeeee



I'm a talkin' to the spirit of the 25,000 post thread.  

May it live long and prosper (wherever it resurfaces) as Dr. Spock would say


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 30, 2006)

Is it no more!??!??


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Is it no more!??!??



Its job is done, but we can ramble on as spirits in its fiery presence.

Its glorious soul lives on.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 30, 2006)

Cool it's nice to have somewhere to ramble..although I'm not in much of a rambling...anything kinda mood tonight. Damn pain. Pah.


How's yooo?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Cool it's nice to have somewhere to ramble..although I'm not in much of a rambling...anything kinda mood tonight. Damn pain. Pah.
> 
> 
> How's yooo?



Well, I'm ok. Kind of in a weird mood. My life has become far too virtual, but I'm not quite well enough to get out and about properly again. Or, maybe I am? The internet is great, in so many ways, but at the same time, its not the same as really being out and about meeting people. 

I know you're all very real, but sometimes you all feel like an extension of my bizarre imagination, a bit like vivid dreaming. But that's enough of my virtual dilemma. You've just had a tooth out.

Hope it heals quickly and all that.  

*sends an extra dose of healing across the dreamlike ether*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks munkee. gonna go lay down for a bit....back later no doubt.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Thanks munkee. gonna go lay down for a bit....back later no doubt.



My virtual healing hands will be soothing your hurting head while you rest


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 1, 2006)

4...


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 1, 2006)

thousand...


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 1, 2006)

POSTS


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 1, 2006)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo go munkeeeee  


I feel so much better tonight, you surely DO have healing hands


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 1, 2006)

I did try and visualise myself healing you in person.  

That I know you live in Wales, and have dark hair and blue eyes, did make it easier to find you on the astral plane.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 1, 2006)

Heh


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 1, 2006)

Sometimes I swear I astral travel in my dreams. I went to mars once  

If I ever accidentally astral travel into your room while you're sleeping, I promise not to wake you. I'll just give you some more healing magic and float off.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 1, 2006)

Aawww that sounds nice!  Ok  



Astral travelling....fun!


----------



## nwnm (Dec 4, 2006)

the things people do in their dreams eh...... Ya wouldn't want to know what I do in mine......


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 4, 2006)

Do tell nwnm!?


----------



## nwnm (Dec 4, 2006)

you, haylz, some whipped cream, a sheep, some razor blades and 8 cans of guinness


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 4, 2006)

*sprays tea over keyboard*  

Ffs  

 





Although you can keep the sheep and ermm razors *gulp*


----------



## nwnm (Dec 4, 2006)

dammitt - i was looking forward to some drunken clippin'


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 4, 2006)

Heh   


Poor sheeps


----------



## nwnm (Dec 4, 2006)

your just worried about cleaning up afterwards - we'll use a hotel <anyway its the sheep who should be worried.....>


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 4, 2006)

Noooooooooo I was worried about the sheeps 
Clean up? Bring plastic sheeting!   



*stops fuelling your bad mind/dreams and yawns....and toddles off to bed* 


Night


----------



## nwnm (Dec 4, 2006)

see you in my dreams.....mwa hwa hwa hwa hwa


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 3, 2007)

too late to join?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks ihb...ya made me smile when I can't sleep cos am a bit ill....


----------



## nwnm (Jan 3, 2007)

shit you an all - whats wrong? <I've got to have a scan to see whats going wrong with me btw....>


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh I've just got a chesty cough and am all achy and feeling sorry for myself.....

Have you really got to have a scan!!?


----------



## nwnm (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah - been prescribed shed loads of pain killers as well. They work a lot better with added guinness though I must admit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 3, 2007)

Aawww hun sorry to hear that.....wish ya luck when the time comes. 

Lol@guinness


----------



## kate44 (Jan 15, 2007)

*smoke 4 freedom?...*

hi, fokes. howzit goin ?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jan 15, 2007)

not to bad not to bad, been a while since ive posted here, hope everyone ahd a happy new year and a happy christmas i know i did, but ive jsut found out i have more work due in next week than i thought, so work work work for the next few days


----------



## nwnm (Jan 15, 2007)

ah work - I've forgotten what thats like


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2007)

<waves @ strumpet>

Work? whats all this talk of work or NOT work?

I'm always at it me!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> <waves @ strumpet>



*waves back n grins @ fizzy*




			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm always at it me!



*sniggers*


----------



## nwnm (Jan 15, 2007)

whatch it - or you'll both get my line about puppies again


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

hey nwnm! Ello!  How r ya?!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 15, 2007)

It's all gone a bit quiet in here of late hasn't it - thank god for fatnek's spam!

My excuse is that I'm not in Wales at the mo. (Don't spread it around, but I'm in the (ahem) Westcountry  )


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> hey nwnm! Ello!  How r ya?!


ooh still dreaming about you


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> It's all gone a bit quiet in here of late hasn't it - thank god for fatnek's spam!
> 
> My excuse is that I'm not in Wales at the mo. (Don't spread it around, but I'm in the (ahem) Westcountry  )



you are allowed to visit it now - we've conquered it a couple of times since the first posting war. You could collect taxes for us whilst your there .


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2007)

nwnm said:
			
		

> ooh still dreaming about you



   



Lol@collect taxes.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2007)

I am the new Sheriff of Weston


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 16, 2007)

Not read the thread coz it would take a week and a half... i just wanna say one thing...

DONT GO TO REHAB!! lol

peace


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

METH LAB said:
			
		

> Not read the thread coz it would take a week and a half... i just wanna say one thing...
> 
> DONT GO TO REHAB!! lol
> 
> peace




Happy new Year mate


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 16, 2007)

METH LAB said:
			
		

> Not read the thread coz it would take a week and a half... i just wanna say one thing...
> 
> DONT GO TO REHAB!! lol
> 
> peace



Hey Clart! How's yous?

Bombscare and I have aquired a fek off jacked up landrover and two guns since we last saw you


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2007)

Resistance is futile - now where's me taxes?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 16, 2007)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Resistance is futile - now where's me taxes?



You dont arf confuse me at times!


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2007)

thats coz men are from Mars and women are from venus


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2007)

Innit.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2007)

or is it 'men grab arse and women are obsessed with um er um....'


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2007)

shoes


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2007)

Chocolate


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2007)

their bums


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2007)

men's bums! 

or is that just me.....


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> men's bums!
> 
> or is that just me.....



erm...yer on yer own there hon lol


Actually, my fav bit is their smile, but I quite like arms.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 17, 2007)

Penis! Penis! Penis!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2007)

Clitoris! Clitoris! Clitoris!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> erm...yer on yer own there hon lol
> 
> 
> Actually, my fav bit is their smile, but I quite like arms.



I love smiles too. It's just...bums mmmmmm....laaaaahvely!   
Also have a thing for shoulders...strong shoulders.... *wobbles*


----------



## nwnm (Jan 18, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Clitoris! Clitoris! Clitoris!


OUT! OUT! OUT!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 19, 2007)

ear lobes, i'm quite partial to an ear lobe or two...


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jan 20, 2007)

crazy weather in cardiff at the moment, that last bit of thunder shook my whole house


----------



## nwnm (Jan 20, 2007)

its just arrived here OH NO!!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 20, 2007)

Nasty rain n wind here too! Glad I'm in the warm


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 29, 2007)

You had any snow?


----------



## llantwit (Jan 29, 2007)

Nope. Only ever seen snow in the 'Diff once. It wasn't real snow, either.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 29, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Nope. Only ever seen snow in the 'Diff once. It wasn't real snow, either.



1983 was the last big drift and blizzard i think....


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 29, 2007)

No snow here.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, non this side of the river either...I can smell it though.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 30, 2007)

*sniffs the air...* 

Can feel it in mah bonesssss.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 30, 2007)

<starts bloody singing again....> "I can feel it coming in the air toni-i-ight....hold on" <this has nothing to do with my last word association post honest   >


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 30, 2007)

nwnm said:
			
		

> <starts bloody singing again....> "I can feel it coming in the air toni-i-ight....hold on" <this has nothing to do with my last word association post honest   >



OK,

first I thought you were refering to 'walkiing in the air' by Aled Jones coz of the snow references , then it quickly turned into ABBA's 'Fernando'
"there was something in the air that night, the stars were bright..."


shit...fekfukerringfukslices! I've got fernando in my bonce now...grrrrrr


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 30, 2007)

Better ABBA than Phil blaaaaaaddy Collins!!


----------



## nwnm (Jan 31, 2007)

"wouldn't you agree, that baby you and me have gotta groovy kind of love..."


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2007)

Noooooooooooooo! Agggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 1, 2007)

*ears bleed*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2007)

Quick! think of something else....anything else!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 1, 2007)

Eermm! Eerrmm! 

SNOT!! ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2007)

Euwwwwk!

I had to check what thread we were on then...I thought it was the word association one lol!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2007)

It's not is it?

<goes to check>


No it snot! SNOT!!! it Snot!

Bah!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 1, 2007)

Heh  

Made me stop tihnking of Collins songs......well til now..... 



BOGEYS!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2007)

Fekingflipmeducks!

I Only went and did it again!

What friggin thread are we on???


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2007)

sussed it at last...and now it's time for me bed.

I'm shattered.

Actually I'm not going to bed but gonna lie down and get me feet rubbed.

laters taters  

xXx


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 1, 2007)

Gnight funnny lady


----------



## nwnm (Feb 1, 2007)

can't think of anymore phil collins songs - may move onto cliff richards next


----------



## Dhimmi (Feb 2, 2007)

At this rate it'd take around another six years to reach 25,000 posts...


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 2, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> At this rate it'd take around another six years to reach 25,000 posts...




is that a scientific mathematical quote? if so ,all is lost.


----------



## nwnm (Feb 2, 2007)

nah - we won ages ago


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't start that again...


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 2, 2007)

Lets hope we win on Sunday *crosses everything*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 2, 2007)

Win what on sunday strumps?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 2, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Don't start that again...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 2, 2007)

doh!


----------



## nwnm (Feb 3, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Don't start that again...


WHERES ME TAXES?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Win what on sunday strumps?



Rugggggggggggbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Karac (Feb 3, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Rugggggggggggbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Yep rugby
Tho with no Henson,Williams,Thomas im not exactly looking forward to it-plus Ireland are the favourites for the 6n-still-here we go


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2007)

Innit.  


Still.........deep breath......onwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaards.


----------



## nwnm (Feb 4, 2007)

terrible day today - the auld enemy won....


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 4, 2007)

Evenin nwnm  

Poor scots...


----------



## nwnm (Feb 4, 2007)

Evenin gorgeous  Yep it was a sickening display to watch. Scotland were a bit wooden though. No real game plan - just kick the ball and don't contest the line outs. I wish we had Scotland and Italy first. Ireland worry me....


----------



## CharlieAddict (Feb 4, 2007)

having pictures taken of me while taking a shit. 
never thought a number 2 can be sexy or even remotely attractive.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 4, 2007)

Eerrmmm.....wrong forum Charlie?   





*crosses fingers for the welsh boys today*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 4, 2007)

I've no fine motor skills today so i'll cross my eyes instead.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 4, 2007)

Bless ya!  That'll do


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2007)

Has it happened? Did they win?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 5, 2007)

Eermm....nearly.  


Good game though.


----------



## nwnm (Feb 6, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> having pictures taken of me while taking a shit.
> never thought a number 2 can be sexy or even remotely attractive.


go on charlie - show us your pics


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2007)

nwnm said:
			
		

> go on charlie - sow us your pics


Euuuwk! Noooooo!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 6, 2007)

Nwnm!!!!  SSHHH


----------



## nwnm (Feb 7, 2007)

No!!!! I Want To See The Evidence Of Charlies Porno Poo Bum!! :d :d :d


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 7, 2007)

Well you can have a private viewing of his public pooing then innit! tsk!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2007)

Yyeeuuwwww. 

What Fizzer said!


----------



## nwnm (Feb 7, 2007)

fizzerbirds a poet and charlotte don't know it.....


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2007)

Heh


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

nwnm said:
			
		

> fizzerbirds a poet and charlotte don't know it.....



Who the blazingthunderthongs is Charlotte?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 8, 2007)

She's a spider silly


----------



## nwnm (Feb 8, 2007)

thats incwebibble


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

How the fek did we get from public pooing to Charlottes web???? 

I have serious concerns for you peeps at times...


----------



## nwnm (Feb 8, 2007)

well...shit happens


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

:d


----------



## kate44 (Feb 10, 2007)

watt can one say


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 10, 2007)

"One is not amuuuuused"  ?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2007)

alo guys n gals!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 10, 2007)

Elloooooo  
I'm stoned, please to meet yoo


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2007)

dittooooo


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 11, 2007)

oooooh ello ddraig!

I was just thinking how I've not seen you about for a bit.


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 11, 2007)

ddraig! *waves*


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> oooooh ello ddraig!
> 
> I was just thinking how I've not seen you about for a bit.



hello fizzer, ya good, i been working and stuff


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> ddraig! *waves*



alo mate, was in your pub for about 10 seconds last night  will prob catch ya there soon


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 11, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> alo mate, was in your pub for about 10 seconds last night  will prob catch ya there soon



ola friend!!

im still gutted and even more now Ireland lost


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> ola friend!!
> 
> im still gutted and even more now Ireland lost



yeah i can imagine!! i was gutted enough for ya


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 14, 2007)

wine gums


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 14, 2007)

fruit pastilles!


----------



## kate44 (Feb 16, 2007)

tizz a long way to tipperary


----------



## kate44 (Feb 18, 2007)

try again


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 20, 2007)

without your mother


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 21, 2007)

orphan


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 21, 2007)

wrong bastard thread.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 21, 2007)

*sniggers*


----------



## kate44 (Feb 21, 2007)

tea  he he


----------



## Jim2k5 (Feb 21, 2007)

lol, hows everyone doing in wales today, aint posted in here for a while, lots of uni work that i should have been doing that ive been doing a very good job of avoiding at the moment.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm tickety boo ta Jim! 
Kinda miss this thread....and where the cocking hell are nwnm and munkeeeeee?


----------



## kate44 (Feb 22, 2007)

keep up the good work, we may get there one day


----------



## munkeeunit (Feb 27, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I'm tickety boo ta Jim!
> Kinda miss this thread....and where the cocking hell are nwnm and munkeeeeee?



Hiya Strumpet  

Must be about 3 months since i was on the boards. I left because I was suffering from virtual reality overdose, and being signed off work and spending a lot of time talking to people virtually just felt more and more like a poor subsitute for having a real life.

My illness has really isolated me, slowly and bit by bit, and being here didn't feel like it was making a difference, instead i reached a point where it was making me feel worse, so I just stopped posting, and tried to get better and well enough to go out and about again for real.

I still have lots of political contacts and family and a few friends in the real world, but my illness cuts me off, so i just retreated further in the hope of reaching some kind of breakthrough with my health, which still eludes me.

I can heal others, but not myself.

Ain't that a bummer  

Nobody seemed to notice I'd gone anyway, so it just seemed easy to stay away, but I've popped in 2 or 3 times, and lo and behold the strumpeteer asks where I'd got to, so I thought I'd best reply  

I don't know what to do with myself really. 

I guess I'm just not happy and I'll have to learn to live with that.

But I've got £1,000 saved so far, and still plan to move away from Bristol within the next few years, so I guess I'll just keep my head down, keep saving, and finally move away from the stinking pain inducing cess pit better known as Bristol.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 27, 2007)

Munkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, lovely to see your name on here again   You certainly make me and (I'm sure) others chuckle. I have wondered where you were for a while....just didn't say anything til now, not sure why. Missed ya though! 

Tis a big bummer you can't seem to heal yourself...sorry to hear that and that you are generally unhappy.  

Wow a grand?! Now that's   Still coming my way?! 
Sure keep your head down, save..but don't be a stranger!?


You have my number.


----------



## munkeeunit (Feb 27, 2007)

Wales and the mumbles are still my preferred choice.  

I think mumbles needs a munkee to be mumbling in the mumbles. 

It just kind of rolls off the tongue 

I'll be there again in september for a week, with my parents, but it's a long term plan, a grand is  but i figure i need at least 3 of them to keep me safely out of bedsit land, which will take a year or 2 more.

I've got a 1st class degree, which should be earning me oodles of cash, but if i can't work it's just a piece of paper at the mo, but Swansea uni would be the first place for me to look for work once I've landed, and the fresh sea air (minus the port talbot cross winds) starts hopefully washing away my pains.

I don't have your number  I did give you my mobile last sept, but i didn't expect me to give me yours straight away, as god knows there's loads of loonies on these forums, and you have to be careful with personal info.

But I do now have your email, which is what you must mean


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup meant email.  

You have a cunning plan!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 1, 2007)

just been down Cardiff Uni beer festival, had some of this crazy beer,

Sign of Spring brewed by ***** (to come later when i find booklet in my drunken state)







sorry for out of focus image, anyone else go?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2007)

hello munkeeeeeee
i missed ya too, good to c ya back


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 1, 2007)

ddraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaig, ya okie?  

GREEN beer!?!   

Mumbles definately needs a mumbling, bumbling munkee!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> ddraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaig, ya okie?
> 
> GREEN beer!?!
> 
> Mumbles definately needs a mumbling, bumbling munkee!



hiya no so bad can't complain (well abit) like, hope u r good?  

well that jim is a caner (and student) who was a bad influence on me so i'm not suprised!!  
<carries on playing new jungle tunes, LoUD>


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 1, 2007)

Am good ty 
Kinda wondering where nwnm is....

Jim is a bad influence on ya? DAmn him....damn him to hell.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 2, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hello munkeeeeeee
> i missed ya too, good to c ya back



Bore Da Ddraig  

I'm still not doing to well on the old welsh language, but i'm picking up the odd expression. Can't seem to concentrate on anything much at the moment. Fumes clogging my brain, so think I'll probably do the learning once I'm there and in a more relaxed and clear headed state of mind.

I feel my second wind coming, but I think it'll only fully blossom once I'm out of brizzle. 

But, hey, I'll still only be 37 once i get there, if all goes to plan.  

A meer whippersnapper.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 2, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Mumbles definately needs a mumbling, bumbling munkee!



You know it  

Wales knows it  

The world knows it  

The proverbial munkee is getting ready to mumble!

LET'S GET READY TO MUMBLE!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2007)

L. O.

F. U. N. E. X? 



I'll give you a clue do it with a swedish accent


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2007)

Lol ^   

Scrambled, boiled or fried?


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 2, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> L. O.
> 
> F. U. N. E. X?




S. V. F. X

F. U. N. E. M? 

(this half is always more germanic I think, with a hint of english snob on the 'm')


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

<shakes head>

O.

V.F.N.N.E.X

oh dear...lol!

Thanks for humouring me


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 4, 2007)

*chuckles as ministrumpet wonders why her mam is speaking with a strange accent*  

I don't get what ya said..  
I thought it was "Have you any eggs?"


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

Strumps...

Yes!

I said

"Have you any eggs?"

Munkee said " Yes we have eggs. Have you any ham?"

I replied " oh, we haven't any ham"
              O    V    FN      NE   M

Say it quick wiv a nordic accent


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 4, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Munkee said " Yes we have eggs. Have you any ham?"
> 
> I replied " oh, we haven't any ham"
> O    V    FN      NE   M



I.L.F.X.N.O.M.N


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll have eggs and no ham then?


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 4, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'll have eggs and no ham then?



Yay  

The funny thing about this little world of letter speak is that the people in it only ever eat eggs and ham. And spend their lives asking each other if they have any eggs and ham, when they know full well it's the only thing they ever eat!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

lol

I know! Believe me I've sat here and gone through it all 'out loud' much to others amusement...I'm surprised i've not been sectioned yet!

Glad you picked up on it though...


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 4, 2007)

I tried...


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 4, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> I know! Believe me I've sat here and gone through it all 'out loud' much to others amusement...I'm surprised i've not been sectioned yet!
> 
> Glad you picked up on it though...



Luckily for them they also get to drink 'T', otherwise they would have all died of dehydration a long time ago, and for recreational purposes they get to take 'E', so not a bad little world on balance, even if their diet lacks variety.

And they all live by the 'C'


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 4, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I tried...



*Makes Strumpet Some M.N.X with a pot of T*

That should make you feel better


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 4, 2007)

OOoo ty  

(no M for me though!)


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 4, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> OOoo ty
> 
> (no M for me though!)



O.K.2.X.N.O.M.N


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 4, 2007)

*reads that aloud in a swedish accent and gets weird look off MiniStrumpet*  
 


Aahh fizzy! Ty for providing me with some chucklement


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats A OK strumpy one.

Just thought, along side the X and M and cuppa T laced with an E, they could smoke a J and get some ZZZZZ's innit.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 4, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Thats A OK strumpy one.
> 
> Just thought, along side the X and M and cuppa T laced with an E, they could smoke a J and get some ZZZZZ's innit.



That's lucky, if it was a land where they never slept, they'd all go bonkers, and I prefer J's to E's, so I might even pop along sometime and see how they're all getting on. I won't bring an unfamilar foods with me though, as it may cause a realty rupture, and cause the whole place to dissapear in a puff of smoke.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 4, 2007)

Jus think how dangerous a cheese and brocolli pasty could be, in the wrong hands, in the world of letter speak


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 4, 2007)

F. N. L!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

:d ^


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2007)

yadda yadda yadda


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2007)

*pounces on fizzer and hugs her!*  

Drunkenladdddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2007)

ooooooh chars dahlink!

Just got a text from bomscare and wrote one back...he knows im bollxed again for some reason??? lol


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2007)

Blimey! he iz teh clevah...I'd never have worked that out!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Blimey! he iz teh clevah...I'd never have worked that out!




O know! he must be pshychcycic!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2007)

That sentence made my eyes jiggle up n down.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2007)

hno! soz hon!

I didnt mean to give ya the jiggles


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2007)

S ok am kinda stoned so the jiggles made me giggle...alot.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2007)

I


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 14, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> That sentence made my eyes jiggle up n down.




me too  

Was it this word which did it?


pshychcycic!


Makes my eyes jiggle up n down everytime i look at it.


How very, very odd. 

I'm not sure if it's  or not, and can't find a smiley to indicate what that fizzerbird word does to my eyes and brain.

sort of inbetween a smiley and confused face.

  


*scarpers*


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2007)

Lol yes! It was that word and now....my eyes are jiggly again. 

*chases munkee with an apple turnover*


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 14, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol yes! It was that word and now....my eyes are jiggly again.
> 
> *chases munkee with an apple turnover*




Apple turnovers! yum  

You must be...


pshychcycic!   


*jumps up a tree and makes munkee laughing noises*


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2007)

*throws some at the munkee but misses cos eyes are all jiggly*


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 14, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *throws some at the munkee but misses cos eyes are all jiggly*



My suspicion is that the word...

pshychcycic!

Is a new kind of letter speak warfare from the world of letterspeak  

Those bastards are getting cleverer, but they do still make exceedingly good M.N.X


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2007)

Lol  

Omg...Bristol have sent the lovely fizzer to distract us and make us jiggly eyed while they............ermm do something dastardly!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 14, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol
> 
> Omg...Bristol have sent the lovely fizzer to distract us and make us jiggly eyed while they............ermm do something dastardly!!



We're safe enough (pretends not to be sitting here in Bristol), they're 12,000 posts behind so whatever the dastardly jiggly eyed deed being planned, it'll have to be very big, and as for London, even though London's now 5,000 posts ahead it's such a dirty, smelly place I'm not bovvered.

Face

Look

Bovvered? 

My theory is that fizzerbird was unwittingly being used by the letterspeakers and is oblivious to how she was being manipulated by the M.N.X munchers, and therefore perfectly innocent.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2007)

Lol@bovvered.  


Oh yes! Lovely Fizzer is indeed an innocence!


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 20, 2007)

2,450 posts!

HaHAhAHaHa!

Nearly 10% of the way there!!!

WooHoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

*wanders off for an afternoon bath*


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 20, 2007)

munkee is a monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey

my mum is a monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey

my dad is a monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey

my older bro's a monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey

my younger bro's a monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey

my bro's girlfriends are monkeys

monkey
monkey
monkey

my dog is a monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey

my dogs fleas are monkeys

monkey
monkey
monkey

the food i eat is monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey

my garden's full of monkeys

monkey
monkey
monkey

my loft is full of monkeys

monkey
monkey
monkey

cupboards full of monkeys

monkey
monkey
monkey

everyone's a monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey

everything's a monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey


*note each chorus should now be sung more and more quitely until its a whisper, and then stops*


monkey
monkey
monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey

monkey
monkey
monkey


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 20, 2007)

And that's what i came up with while i was in the bath


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 20, 2007)

*applauds* 

You better copyright that!! Tis a number one for sure


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 21, 2007)

gonna be a hit monkey


any one see this - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/6473417.stm

robbery on st marys street yesterday, got away with 250ks worth of jewelry.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 21, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *applauds*
> 
> You better copyright that!! Tis a number one for sure



*takes a bow*

But if I try and copyright it, these people might claim I ripped them off
http://www.jasoncrystal.com/monkey/little_red_monkey.swf

but I can't see any similarity myself, apart from it being about monkeys, and their chorus is completely different to mine (that's what I'll claim in court anyway when they try and sue me for royalties).


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 21, 2007)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> gonna be a hit monkey
> 
> 
> any one see this - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/6473417.stm
> ...



Clearly they're demonstrating they're loyalty to the 25k thread, by nicking things in multiples of 25, better hope the police don't see the connection and drag us all in for questioning.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, that's a relief... I've been signed off sicked again until Sept 2009, which means I can think about returning to some kind of part-time work without the DWP jobsworths willfully misinterpreting every move I make, and trying to cut off my benefits. But first I really must shrug of this grotty cold and give up smoking again (for the 10th time this year ).

This time I threatened the DWP with legal action on 3 counts if they didn't leave me alone. 

1.) on the basis that their intrusion directly conflicts with my right to patient / doctor confidentiality. 2.) That their questions were intentionally designed to misrepresent levels of illness (i.e: either you have *no* problem using your hands, or you *can't* even tie up your shoelaces, leaving no room inbetween for extreme pain and discomfort. 3.) If they called me in for a medical exam, and touched me in anyway, I would treat it as common assault, and call the police.  

Number 3 seemed to work a treat, as this time they didn't even call me in for a 'medical examination'.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 23, 2007)

nice one monkey, ave the uncaring viscious little shits


----------



## nwnm (Apr 3, 2007)

ah the 25k thread is still here - an oasis of 25kness in a desert of ermmm.... deserty things.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2007)

there are folks on this here site with more posts than a nation, luckily for me the welsh nation has beaten me


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 3, 2007)

Heh marty.  

nwnm!! *waves!* Heyyyyy nice to see you! Wondered where you been...


----------



## Loki (Apr 3, 2007)

*bump* - just 37 posts to the 10% mark now


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Heh marty.
> 
> nwnm!! *waves!* Heyyyyy nice to see you! Wondered where you been...


that my dear is a very very long story - which I would have to break up into lots of posts to get our post count up......


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2007)

Heh  

*gets popcorn*


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

First involved in a big row about 'islamophobia' at work with 2 right wing nutcases


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

Then 2 weeks later find myself suspended for being 'physically and verbally abusive' to a patient at the end of october <reported by a friend of the 2 right wing nutcases>


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

collapsed due to stress over Xmas period <ended up in RGH>


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

got all clear from all sorts of physical tests.....


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

PC had powersurge and died during Scotland Wales game


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

Current situation - borrowing daughter's laptop to get online, Still suspended on basic pay since october <which is not the same as full pay - roughly half a nurse's full pay is made up from unsocial hours....>. Unable to cover bills properly <incurring more stress> And I've just discovered that the nhs trust I'm employed by hasn't even followed their own disciplinary procedure during my suspension......


----------



## Jim2k5 (Apr 4, 2007)

sounds like a tough time for you nwnm, i hope that it all gets duly sorted out


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

its a bit of a fucker.... still - keep smiling eh


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2007)

Fuck nwnm....you been through some shit lately hun  

Are you able to prove you didn't assault anyone?! Hope it gets sorted for you soon. 
Damn right mistah, keep smiling! *big hug*


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 4, 2007)

thought i'd throw my weight behind the 25,000 post struggle by saying we're gonna have a HUGE heatwave this weekend in cardiff  (and possibly the rest of the country)

it's about fucking time as well,i wanna sit outside in a t-shirt and drink and watch women in skimpy clothes that i could never ever have, wander past.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2007)

Yay!
Make sure it lasts til Monday k? (I'm in Caerdydd then heh)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yay!
> Make sure it lasts til Monday k? (I'm in Caerdydd then heh)




lets meet mate.....


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2007)

Am with a friend and our kids to go CIA, might not be able to  
If not this time, I gotta meet you


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 4, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yay!
> Make sure it lasts til Monday k? (I'm in Caerdydd then heh)




i'll personally ensure the sun is shining on monday for you. 
(although i'd rather it be raining when i'm tucked up on the sofa with the comedown from hell)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2007)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> i'll personally ensure the sun is shining on monday for you.
> (although i'd rather it be raining when i'm tucked up on the sofa with the comedown from hell)




what you doing this weekend mate, shall we drag ddraig out and some others and catch some rays- hes been banging on about playing baseball forever, then pub of course...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Am with a friend and our kids to go CIA, might not be able to
> If not this time, I gotta meet you




just let me know when mate.... 

have  agoodun...will go on strumps watch


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2007)

Will definately  


Heh@Strumps watch


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Fuck nwnm....you been through some shit lately hun
> 
> Are you able to prove you didn't assault anyone?! Hope it gets sorted for you soon.
> Damn right mistah, keep smiling! *big hug*



No way of proving either way - its all down to hearsay <god I hate that band >
I can't prove it was invented out of malice either  

Been reading 'The Trial' by Kafka to cheer myself up  <currently waiting to be taken into the countyside and shot.......>


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2007)

Hope it all comes out in the wash! (as my mam used to say)  

Richard Branson is showing me how to "Screw it, Just Do It" at the mo, Kinda interesting.


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

dammit - I sold a book about orgasms a couple of days ago, otherwise you could have had it as a follow up


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2007)

Lmao. It isn't about orgasms mun  

Anyway, I think I've got that covered ty


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

just as well, it was a crap book - didn't even have any pictures.... and what all that stuff about using mirrors was.... I shudder to think


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2007)

Bugger that then. What's an orgasm book without pics!?  
Mirrors? Kinky...


Damn I'm tired. Bed for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, night. Keep smiling


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

g'night


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2007)

Good to see nothing has chnaged around these here parts then innit!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2007)

I like chnaged. Chnaged is good.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

i am made of margarine

and cappucino tangerines


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm harder than an aardvark's bark

i'm made of sand, and like a laugh


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

my head is full of nonsense rhymes

i found a jar of pickled limes


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

pickled limes taste disgusting

but with a curry are a must thing


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

yumyumyumyumyumyumyum


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

2,500 posts


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2007)

hello munkee 
what's yer eta for da Wales?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2007)

Lol! Ello munkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee N ddraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaig

Eermm you ok munks?! Sun gone to ya head?!   


I love mango chutney with my curry yum!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

10 Percent Of 25,000!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol! Ello munkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee N ddraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaig
> 
> Eermm you ok munks?! Sun gone to ya head?!
> 
> ...



Mango chutney is also lush with rice and sardines


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2007)

Strumpet!!!!1111!!11!!!!!!1! 
hope you're joyoin the lush Welsh sunshine  
page 101
(if u view it that way is it)


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Eermm you ok munks?! Sun gone to ya head?!



I'm ok. Just doing my 25,000 post duties.

We'll get there in the end.  

How is the strumpet, ministrumpet and dogstrumpet?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hello munkee
> what's yer eta for da Wales?



Sometime in 2009 I guess, just building up the plan in my head and saving at the moment.

I think I might try and get some of that vacant student accomodation during summer 2008, and have a test run for a couple of months, to see if my health really does improve, and if i settle in.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> Strumpet!!!!1111!!11!!!!!!1!
> hope you're joyoin the lush Welsh sunshine
> page 101
> (if u view it that way is it)



Am loving it! Gooorjus isn't it (said in really welsh accent for maximum effect!)


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2007)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm ok. Just doing my 25,000 post duties.
> 
> We'll get there in the end.
> 
> How is the strumpet, ministrumpet and dogstrumpet?



Aahh haaa and me too replying to posts individually like.  
DoggieStrumpet is sweet if stupid, bless her.
MiniStrumpet is fabulous and excited cos I'm off tomorrow with her!
I am gooood ta. Stock taking at work nearly finished. YAY! And I have some time off too DOUBLE YAY!

How's yooo munkee? Ddraig?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2007)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I think I might try and get some of that vacant student accomodation during summer 2008, and have a test run for a couple of months, to see if my health really does improve, and if i settle in.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2007)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Sometime in 2009 I guess, just building up the plan in my head and saving at the moment.
> 
> I think I might try and get some of that vacant student accomodation during summer 2008, and have a test run for a couple of months, to see if my health really does improve, and if i settle in.



sounds like a sound plan that munkee man


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Aahh haaa and me too replying to posts individually like.
> DoggieStrumpet is sweet if stupid, bless her.
> MiniStrumpet is fabulous and excited cos I'm off tomorrow with her!
> I am gooood ta. Stock taking at work nearly finished. YAY! And I have some time off too DOUBLE YAY!
> ...



well chirpy and a bit hyper today for some reason!¬!1!11!!!  
more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 needed! bak soon


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> How's yooo munkee? Ddraig?



I'm looking forward to the Easter Weekend  

I'm going to get like Jesus and ressurect my spirit, while missing out the painfully dying on the cross bit, and also missing out the religious stuff, while eating chocolate


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Aahh haaa and me too replying to posts individually like.



ineresting tactic....<strokes chin>


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2007)

Yay!@ being chirpy and getting more weed!  


I'm looking forward to Jesus buns tomorrow! And I will def. be celebrating Holy Easter Egg day in Sunday!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ineresting tactic....<strokes chin>


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ineresting tactic....<strokes chin>



*also strokes chin and grins mischeviously*


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm going to be on community / pirate radio on Friday 13th telling a ghost story


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2007)

OOOOoooo I want to listen!  

How??


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2007)

I doubt you'll be able to get it out in Swansea, but you might be able to pick up a very weak signal if nothing in your area is using the same frequency.

It's 93.2fm

The show is 8-10pm Friday 13th  

Bristol Community Radio.

PS: Having looked at the website, it looks like it's not a pirate radio station, but has legal status, as it's got a blurb from the Lord Mayor of Bristol on there, but aspires to fill the community role that pirate stations normally fill.
http://www.bcfm.org.uk/


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2007)

Cool. I'll listen in online then!  

(just tuned in now to test and I got it)
Make it a good scary story!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2007)

ooh, you can listen online too  
http://www.bcfm.org.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=27&Itemid=45

As long as you've got musicmatch or something similar I think.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Cool. I'll listen in online then!



you said that before i wrote it..

you're psychic


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2007)

Mwuahahahaa


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Cool. I'll listen in online then!
> 
> (just tuned in now to test and I got it)
> Make it a good scary story!



I've already given them my contribution on tape, and they've got a few stories, so it's pre-recorded, but with a presenter giving their own tales inbetween.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2007)

Ahh okie.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2007)

Mine is a weird encounter out in some Welsh forest somewhere at night about 10yrs ago. But I've forgotted where it was exactly.

I wasn't allowed to say 'what the fuck!" when I told it, which is what I said when I saw it, so I had to say 'Oh my god!' after and they edited it in


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Jim2k5 (Apr 7, 2007)

just met a bunch of crazy welsh people from up north wales, i hate telling people who speak welsh that i consider myself welsh (that comment might bring controversy here) even though i dont speak the language, id love to but i cant fit it into my timetable . oh well, i will have to carry on meeting people who hate me


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 7, 2007)

Jim!!! You're late!! Where fuk u been!?!?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2007)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> just met a bunch of crazy welsh people from up north wales, i hate telling people who speak welsh that i consider myself welsh (that comment might bring controversy here) even though i dont speak the language, id love to but i cant fit it into my timetable . oh well, i will have to carry on meeting people who hate me



Don't worry Jim, I'll have the same problem in a few years, so we can both be miserable  

I never was good with languages, I cheated in the French exams at school, got put in the top-set and didn't have a clue what was going on. It's given me a phobia ever since, plus, for me, I have just enough energy to get my basic chores done, and as the brain uses up 50% of the bodies energy even when at rest, learning a language is theoretically more taxing on the bodies energies than running a marathon.  

But I do want to do a PHd when I get better, maybe in 5 years or so, so maybe doing something like learning a language inbetween would keep my brain from turning completely into dole mush.

We'll see...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2007)

THIS IS A MUNKEEUNIT ADVERTISEMENT....

Unsightly Blim burns in your carpet?

Making you feel like a druggy every time you look at them even though you just like a spliff?

..................................................
Munkeeunit Announces A New Miracle Solution  
..................................................

Find a disposable pen which matches the colour of your carpet...

Remove the inner ink cartridge, and then remove the nib...

Position yourself just above the blim burn, and blow into the top of the cartridge...

Let ink flow into blim hole, and smear around a little until covered...

HEY PRESTO, THE BLIM HOLE IS GONE!


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 7, 2007)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> THIS IS A MUNKEEUNIT ADVERTISEMENT....
> 
> Unsightly Blim burns in your carpet?
> 
> ...




  fucking stoners with too much time on their hands.

get a job you hippys!!!!


----------



## nwnm (Apr 7, 2007)

you'll be the one with the bright red inky lips the munkee


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2007)

nwnm said:
			
		

> you'll be the one with the bright red inky lips the munkee



dark blue, thank you very much


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2007)

well, i sort of feel like i'm starting to get somewhere with my long term plan to mumble in the mumbles.  

Thing is i sit on top of a number of very large lists in Bristol - a few thousand a pop - and when you consider that something like the Venue magazine (Bristol's biggest mainstream events mag), surprisingly maybe, only has direct sales of 12,000, then these are 'alternative' lists nudging the mainstream  

Thing is, I want to get things simplified and shaped up, ready to hand over the keys so that things don't just fall apart, as email lists have a habit of doing. When the monkeygrinder leaves things often just seem to stop.

So, I'm getting somewhere with that, but I'll hold onto one big piece, which is that regional anti-war newsletter I do, as it's already got a Welsh section, and so being in Wales it will make sense to keep doing it, and improve it  

Thing is, all this simplflying malarky, seems to take up a lot more work  but once it's done i know it will have made sense.

..............................................
In the words of the musical genius, Ian Brown...

'Keep What Ya Got - By Giving It All Away'


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 21, 2007)

what a lovely day for a spring clean


----------



## Maggot (Jun 5, 2008)

So you never got anywhere near 25,000.  


Useless welshies!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2008)

in the whole forum ya stirrin englander 
we did it and we done them brizzlers right over


----------

